# New Harvest Pics - Miscellaneous Breeders



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2014)

So......you've just taken some harvest pics of your recent chop, but there's no existing thread to drop them in - like GGG, Ace, Bodhi, Delicious, Breeders Boutique, etc.

That's what this thread is for - all the other great plants you're finishing up, that don't have a home thread.

A couple of requests:
[1] No autos
[2] No autos
[3] Post your pics as full size images rather than thumbnails

So, here's some E$kobars Chuckys Bride #1 [first clone to finish]. This is c-99 x Exodus Cheese, and this one is very cindy leaning, especially the pineapple smell. First smoke taste is the pineapple also, but like it's cut with Captain Morgans rum. The buds are hard and heavy, as opposed to c-99's fluffier nugs, and the buzz thus far has been a stronger sativa high than straight c-99. Very good yield, and taken at 56 days. Can't wait to sample it out of the jars in a month, but an early grade would be a solid A for my tastes.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 17, 2014)

Very nice Amos!


----------



## kgp (Nov 17, 2014)

No autos? Fuck that shit I'm out of here.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks good Amos. I just flipped 6 CB last week and hope I find nice one.


----------



## Slimjimham (Nov 17, 2014)

Fluffy c99??? Awww man I just popped c99 from female seeds, shorline, and blueberry headband x G13

Hope I don't get a fluffy pheno :/


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> So......you've just taken some harvest pics of your recent chop, but there's no existing thread to drop them in - like GGG, Ace, Bodhi, Delicious, Breeders Boutique, etc.
> 
> That's what this thread is for - all the other great plants you're finishing up, that don't have a home thread.
> 
> ...


Super nice pics, thank you for that, Chucky's bride has been on my list for like ever! I want to breed it with my Jack herer...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> Fluffy c99??? Awww man I just popped c99 from female seeds, shorline, and blueberry headband x G13
> 
> Hope I don't get a fluffy pheno :/


Fluffy by comparison, and much more so on clone runs. Even so, those fluffier nugs smoke great.



greasemonkeymann said:


> Super nice pics, thank you for that, Chucky's bride has been on my list for like ever! I want to breed it with my Jack herer...


Thanks, amigo. I ran it a couple of years ago, and just now getting back to it. I wish I had a good reason for ignoring it; it's a great hybrid. With 2 more clones from a different mom due to come down, I should be set on CB for some time.  This is a lower branch from the 2nd clone. It's so intertwined with the other plants in the tent that I'm having to chop limb by limb to remove it w/o damaging the others.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice I've got 1 single Delta 9 Labs Dawg Brains(Brainstorm Haze x Chem4) comin down soonish. I won a 5 pack and only got 1 lady from it. I'll snap some pics for this thread for sure.


----------



## kgp (Nov 17, 2014)

Looking good bro!


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 18, 2014)

Cannaventure OG.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 18, 2014)

Some random Auto Flower


----------



## Slimjimham (Nov 18, 2014)

Cannaventure og is now on the to buy list... how's the smell and taste? Yield?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 18, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Some random Auto Flower


I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2014)

GDP Phantom Cookies @ 57 days - coming down tomorrow.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2014)

Fat Grape Cheese @ 56 days chopped yesterday


----------



## ActionHanks (Nov 18, 2014)

Phantom cookies is great stuff. What nute line do you run in your dwc Amos ? Im almost out of botanicare been eyeing Dyna


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Phantom cookies is great stuff. What nute line do you run in your dwc Amos ? Im almost out of botanicare been eyeing Dyna


The single best move I made this past year was getting off Dyna Gro, and swithcing to GH Maxi Gro / Bloom and Liquid Kool Bloom. Night and day difference. I go exactly by the recommended charts.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 18, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Phantom cookies is great stuff. What nute line do you run in your dwc Amos ? Im almost out of botanicare been eyeing Dyna


You should find the GH vs Dyna thread by homebrewer. Dyna won hands down. They don't come with a chart though and many people burn their shit with it. Then blame dyna.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 18, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> Cannaventure og is now on the to buy list... how's the smell and taste? Yield?


Smells and taste like dirty, earthy LIME OG. Slight ginger/mint thing going on. Taste transfers. I've gotten 4-6 zips per plant consistently with her. In 5 gallons/promix.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 18, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> You should find the GH vs Dyna thread by homebrewer. Dyna won hands down. They don't come with a chart though and many people burn their shit with it. Then blame dyna.


different strokes for different folks, I found my best run was lucas formula.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 18, 2014)

The problem with comparison grows is that if a person is comfortable with a line, and then compares it to a line they are inexperienced with, the line they have experience with will come out favorably. How favorably depends more on how familiar that person is with that line, and how well they know the needs of their plant. If I were to compare anything to the GH formula I used for ~6 years in a side by side, the new line would look poor in comparison. When I tried Advanced, I disliked that I was basically paying twice as much for the exact same nutrients I was using with GH, but broken down into even more different supplements; and when I tried H&G, what I didn't like was the complete air of mystery that surrounds what most of their shit is/does and the fact that their calendar/schedule seems totally bogus to me. It wasn't so much about the quality as it was that I didn't particularly like using the lines themselves. With hydro, if you know how to work your nutes properly, it doesn't really matter what line you are using as far as the quality you can get. Its really all just about giving the plants what they need in the right amounts, they aren't too particular about the names on the bottles.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 19, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> different strokes for different folks, I found my best run was lucas formula.


My best friends name is Lucas. Maybe someday I'll give er a go.

Different strokes for different blokes (as my mates across the pond would say)

Now it's time to juice some qumkuats, chia seeds and granolas bits. This old hippie is ready for his cosmic "toes up" Ho brah.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 19, 2014)

COGrown said:


> The problem with comparison grows is that if a person is comfortable with a line, and then compares it to a line they are inexperienced with, the line they have experience with will come out favorably. How favorably depends more on how familiar that person is with that line, and how well they know the needs of their plant. If I were to compare anything to the GH formula I used for ~6 years in a side by side, the new line would look poor in comparison. When I tried Advanced, I disliked that I was basically paying twice as much for the exact same nutrients I was using with GH, but broken down into even more different supplements; and when I tried H&G, what I didn't like was the complete air of mystery that surrounds what most of their shit is/does and the fact that their calendar/schedule seems totally bogus to me. It wasn't so much about the quality as it was that I didn't particularly like using the lines themselves. With hydro, if you know how to work your nutes properly, it doesn't really matter what line you are using as far as the quality you can get. Its really all just about giving the plants what they need in the right amounts, they aren't too particular about the names on the bottles.


Word.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> GDP Phantom Cookies @ 57 days - coming down tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3296297


Pretty leaves! Love those colors.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2014)

Lots of trimmimg ahead today, then chopping the 2nd solos stash. This lower bud on the Phantom Cookies caught my eye earlier. I'm not kidding here - these buds smell like cookie dough - like the ad print says.  GDP PCs and Candylands were 'tude freebies.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 19, 2014)

Cannaventure Fire OG x GSC x ECSD
and eastcoast cookiewreck (ecsd x gsc x trainwreck)


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2014)

Damn......


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2014)

Ny purple diesel,that did not get any purp......but the smoke is very good.
 
BO & melon scents..


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 19, 2014)

I like this idea for a thread. MAYBE a quarter of my garden is Bodhi (not even that much) but that's the main thread I post in. I run mostly breeders that don't have a "home" thread here.


----------



## okiejack (Nov 19, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> I like this idea for a thread. MAYBE a quarter of my garden is Bodhi (not even that much) but that's the main thread I post in. I run mostly breeders that don't have a "home" thread here.


Mr. Mustache what all do you run ? You seem to have pretty good taste . I hang out in the bodhi thread also . Got some goji , Blue Tara and Superstitious coming from bodhi . The place I got the goji also had lucky charms but it sold out before my money hit there hand .


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> Ny purple diesel,that did not get any purp......but the smoke is very good.
> 
> BO & melon scents..


Is this Next Generation?


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 19, 2014)

okiejack said:


> Mr. Mustache what all do you run ? You seem to have pretty good taste . I hang out in the bodhi thread also . Got some goji , Blue Tara and Superstitious coming from bodhi . The place I got the goji also had lucky charms but it sold out before my money hit there hand .


Ever changing. Always evolving. Right NOW I have Cannaventure, dynasty, GGG, cabin fever, Red eyed Genetics, Irie genetics, greenbeanz, illuminati and BOG gear going.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2014)

A couple more shots of GDP Phantom Cookies.


----------



## Growingoutthehood (Nov 19, 2014)

Purp haze


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 19, 2014)

Growingoutthehood said:


> View attachment 3297329 View attachment 3297329 View attachment 3297330 Purp haze


Early pickins?


----------



## Growingoutthehood (Nov 19, 2014)

She flowered sept-nov temps dipped to the 30s and all of sudden new white hairs in the late flowering I had already flushed so I figured not worth the wait well over 75% amber


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 19, 2014)

Growingoutthehood said:


> She flowered sept-nov temps dipped to the 30s and all of sudden new white hairs in the late flowering I had already flushed so I figured not worth the wait well over 75% amber


Shes a feisty girl man, putting out the white hairs again on ya.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

Growingoutthehood said:


> View attachment 3297329 View attachment 3297329 View attachment 3297330 Purp haze


Trim your nails you dirty fuck!


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh. Don't pull early.

PSA.


----------



## Growingoutthehood (Nov 20, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Trim your nails you dirty fuck!


Comes from being in garden ass hole


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2014)

A couple nugs off the 2nd chopped clone of Chuckys Bride - different mom, but very similar pheno; seems c-99 dominated again.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 20, 2014)

Growingoutthehood said:


> View attachment 3297329 View attachment 3297329 View attachment 3297330


I've got a ditch that needs digging, what's the hourly rate to rent your thumb nail?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

Those are some coke finger nails there! Damn gotta trim those.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2014)

Did it ever occur to you guys that this could be a "she"..... thus the long finger nails??


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did it ever occur to you guys that this could be a "she"..... thus the long finger nails??


Ah, didn't think that. This board is a sausage fest in general so I suppose I error on the wrong gender line.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did it ever occur to you guys that this could be a "she"..... thus the long finger nails??


It's 100% clear that those nails are for cocaine and/or money counting. It's thumb and pinky only dude. Look at the rest.

Could still be a she though....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ah, didn't think that. This board is a sausage fest in general so I suppose I error on the wrong gender line.


There are a lot of Johnsons here for sure, but those look like lady fingers to me.

If not, then yeah..... some nail clippers should be on the list to Santa.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did it ever occur to you guys that this could be a "she"..... thus the long finger nails??


He? She? I dunno....but there's a lot of 'soil' under them nails......


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2014)

LOL! Tough crowd here


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL! Tough crowd here


You know it. So......let's see some harvest pics, amigos.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

Growingoutthehood said:


> Comes from being in garden ass hole


Being in the garden makes your nails grow like a stripper?

Trim. Not wash. And that's coming from a stinky old hippy!


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> There are a lot of Johnsons here for sure, but those look like lady fingers to me.
> 
> If not, then yeah..... some nail clippers should be on the list to Santa.


If those are lady fingers, they're attached to a 6'4" black man. OK, OK. I have harvest pics coming LOL.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> If those are lady fingers, they're attached to a 6'4" black man. OK, OK. I have harvest pics coming LOL.


Lol my thoughts exactly.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice, what is she? Not a bad brew either. I'm an IPA connoisseur


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Nice, what is she? Not a bad brew either. I'm an IPA connoisseur


Cannaventure flaming cookies


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 20, 2014)

im wondering if the toenails match maybe its not a man or a woman...but a mole.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Cannaventure flaming cookies


u smoked her yet? i gotta say all the phenos i found were great smoke and still have a few in veg that i wont let go for now...


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> u smoked her yet? i gotta say all the phenos i found were great smoke and still have a few in veg that i wont let go for now...


I have. LOVE the smoke. earthy cookie dough OGish taste? I keep running her. Patients like it more than I do. The smell is almost sickly/overpowering to me. Retarding stone. Pretty narcotic. Yields are way better than I expected especially after a few clones.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 21, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> im wondering if the toenails match maybe its not a man or a woman...but a mole.


LOL! Just spit out some beer.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 21, 2014)

you started it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 21, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> I have. LOVE the smoke. earthy cookie dough OGish taste? I keep running her. Patients like it more than I do. The smell is almost sickly/overpowering to me. Retarding stone. Pretty narcotic. Yields are way better than I expected especially after a few clones.


no the more i ran em the more i realized mine were more chem/og them cookies but def retarded stone type shit..


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 21, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> no the more i ran em the more i realized mine were more chem/og them cookies but def retarded stone type shit..


I only popped one seed but it def has a major cooks taste.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2014)

These are buds of Fat Grape Cheese just before I consumed them last night. As you can see, the 'Fat' part does not refer to the buds.  First impressions:

Taste - a little harsh - just dried - but that aside, it tasted like grape powder candy. Real good. Can't smell it much yet.
Finished in 56 days. The plant took up quite a bit of space, but yielded below avg. The buds, even the tops, are tiny, though plentiful. Completely sugar coated, and reminds me in that way - heavy frost, low yield - of TGA Space Bomb. 
Potency is good, and the high is balanced w/ more indica feel than I would have thought.

There's another clone from the same mom due in a few days - got 2 pint jars from this one, and figure to let 'em cure a bit. I'm really pleased w/ this harvest so far.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> These are buds of Fat Grape Cheese just before I consumed them last night. As you can see, the 'Fat' part does not refer to the buds.  First impressions:
> 
> Taste - a little harsh - just dried - but that aside, it tasted like grape powder candy. Real good. Can't smell it much yet.
> Finished in 56 days. The plant took up quite a bit of space, but yielded below avg. The buds, even the tops, are tiny, though plentiful. Completely sugar coated, and reminds me in that way - heavy frost, low yield - of TGA Space Bomb.
> ...



Nicely done! Those are very frosty for sure! Definitely an Indica leaning buzz 

You described the taste well, but the gal I was cloning from had a real strong grape odor too. 

I gotta get back to these again. You might have inspired me to get a few of them soaking this weekend....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nicely done! Those are very frosty for sure! Definitely an Indica leaning buzz
> 
> You described the taste well, but the gal I was cloning from had a real strong grape odor too.
> 
> I gotta get back to these again. You might have inspired me to get a few of them soaking this weekend....


After seeing these frost over at around week 6, I picked up 5 Fat Purple, because, of course I did.  Thanks for sharing, amigo.


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 23, 2014)

A couple of recent harvests.

Hazeman Lemon Stomper. I already posted this picture earlier, but here is the lemon stomper. Nice potency, mild lemon smell after cure, yielded less than an ounce. It went about 65 days, and had a fair amount of stretch. Took a clone, but took it from the wrong lemon stomper plant. It took me about a month to notice I had been training a male plant.





Seedsman White Whidow. Nice yielding, average potency. I have grown this line before and have had better phenos in the past. Smelled a bit like fabric softener.



Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze. I could not find the arjan appreciation thread anywhere. Let this one go about 75 days. Light yielding, but potent pheno. Smells amazing. Lemon juicy fruit.



Humboldt Seeds Bubba Kush. I got these free from the attitude. They were the regular version. Fast finishing at 55 days. Not a very good yielder. Short and squat during vegetative stage. Nice potency and dense buds. Still needs some more curing. I have ran a few of these and this was my favorite.


Black Domina X OG. A free seed I got from sea of seeds a while back. Average yield and potency, but I really liked the taste. Kind of a garlicy funk. I should have took a clone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice pics, hermit. I just popped a couple of fem Humboldt Se-eds freebies - Lemon Thai Kush and Purple Trainwreck - along with one ea of DNA Tangielope and Kosher Tangie. The other room has 2 Fireballs, a QrazyQuake, 2 Goji clones, and a DNA Lemon Skunk.

The pre 98 bubba kush I ran from Loud Se-eds last year was a vg yielder, fwiw.

This is the 2nd Solos Stash - took it at 63 days, and it's not at all like the first. Tall and stretchy, with lots of large tops. A bit harsh, of course, but it smokes good. Taste and smell are not at all similar to the first, either. Hard to describe, but it's a pleasant taste. Took me 3 hours to smoke a joint below the halfway point.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2014)

3 hours to smoke a half j sounds potent


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> 3 hours to smoke a half j sounds potent


I've worked the 2nd half down to a quarter this morning in less than 2...lol. I have decided it is best suited for PM toking.


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice pics, hermit. I just popped a couple of fem Humboldt Se-eds freebies - Lemon Thai Kush and Purple Trainwreck - along with one ea of DNA Tangielope and Kosher Tangie. The other room has 2 Fireballs, a QrazyQuake, 2 Goji clones, and a DNA Lemon Skunk.


Thanks, first time growing anything from humboldt. The Tangielope was among my final contenders to be dropped this weekend, but lost out to a Sweet Seeds SAD. You will have to let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 24, 2014)

TheHermit said:


> Thanks, first time growing anything from humboldt. The Tangielope was among my final contenders to be dropped this weekend, but lost out to a Sweet Seeds SAD. You will have to let me know how it turns out.


I read some article about sweet seeds being controlled by some Spanish mafia or something. I wonder if there was any validity to it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2014)

Trying out these buds this AM - so far, so good, but only 3 tokes in....will do a smoke report later. GDP Phantom Cookies.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 24, 2014)

gdp seeds needs to get their shit together and make more seeds cuz its not fair!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> gdp seeds needs to get their shit together and make more seeds cuz its not fair!!!!!!LOL


Go to NGR website - they have the new line.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 24, 2014)

Is it just me or are strains getting frostier and frostier over time?


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 24, 2014)

maybe better growers nowadaze?......nahhhhh


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Go to NGR website - they have the new line.


NGR?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 24, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> NGR?


Natures Green Remedies. Get with the program. I'm Canadian and I even know that.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 24, 2014)

sheeeeit so many programs got my head spinning.thanks though ill check it.


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 25, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I read some article about sweet seeds being controlled by some Spanish mafia or something. I wonder if there was any validity to it.


I did not even know Spain had a mafia. Hopefully for my sake they found a decent breeder and made him an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 4, 2014)

Next Generation Romulan Diesel. She's got a few days to go.

She was flowered at 2 weeks old. 2 Gallons Promix HP. GH Flora. Very simple and easy to grow for a noob like me. Can't wait to taste her.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 4, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Next Generation Romulan Diesel. She's got a few days to go.
> 
> She was flowered at 2 weeks old. 2 Gallons Promix HP. GH Flora. Very simple and easy to grow for a noob like me. Can't wait to taste her.
> noice pics.


----------



## kgp (Dec 4, 2014)

A couple gsc nugs


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 4, 2014)

animal that much better than forum?


----------



## kgp (Dec 4, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> animal that much better than forum?


No, the only thing that's better is he yield. Forum cut is better smoke.


----------



## kgp (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm ditching the animal....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 6, 2014)

The smell on this romulan diesel is super interesting. It developed into an amazing sweet grapefruit at week 6-7. Now at 9 weeks it smells almost like burnt hair or burnt rubber with an aftertone of Mazar i Sharif hashish. She's getting the chop right before lights on.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 6, 2014)

good was hoping yould say forums better smoke


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 7, 2014)

I know there is a thread for this guy but I don't know how many people even look at it. Anyways......

harvest picture of

PeakseedsBC - Kush x Northern Lights


----------



## TheHermit (Dec 8, 2014)

Is the kush peak uses in its crosses of the og variety or afghan?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 8, 2014)

TheHermit said:


> Is the kush peak uses in its crosses of the og variety or afghan?


Not sure man. I asked him before about the lineage he said it's "Sea of Green Purple Kush" whatever that means.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Not sure man. I asked him before about the lineage he said it's "Sea of Green Purple Kush" whatever that means.


Nice ~ !

If you can, post some details - grow time, yield, tastes smell smoke.........much appreciate all you cats keeping the thread going - loving the harvest pics. I won't have anything else down for about 10 days, then a Goji mom [ Bodhi thread ] and a DNA Lemom Skunk for this one, which looks real nice.


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I won't have anything else down for about 10 days, then a Goji mom [ Bodhi thread ] and a DNA Lemom Skunk for this one, which looks real nice.


How long have you kept your Goji? Been thinking about seeking some out.

Ive got a "purple og #18" from RP coming down in about 10 days out of my first DWC. I started out not being too concerned whether it did well or not. Will let everyone know in a 10 days, maybe sooner


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 8, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> im wondering if the toenails match maybe its not a man or a woman...but a mole.


LOL!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 8, 2014)

TheHermit said:


> Is the kush peak uses in its crosses of the og variety or afghan?


Afghan, all the PK in BC is of the afghani variety.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice ~ !
> 
> If you can, post some details - grow time, yield, tastes smell smoke.........much appreciate all you cats keeping the thread going - loving the harvest pics. I won't have anything else down for about 10 days, then a Goji mom [ Bodhi thread ] and a DNA Lemom Skunk for this one, which looks real nice.


Lemon Skunk is a winner line. Never seen a bad plant from it. I have a buddy who has grown it out a few times. I keep meaning to get a few packs but the timing hasn't been right or the breeders aren't releasing them. DNA did a drop but I couldn't afford to cough the cash up at the time. And they sold out in a few days.


----------



## larry bird 77 (Dec 8, 2014)

my wi-fi


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 8, 2014)

larry bird 77 said:


> my wi-fiView attachment 3309474


I knew the bird was a stoner!!!!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice ~ !
> 
> If you can, post some details - grow time, yield, tastes smell smoke.........much appreciate all you cats keeping the thread going - loving the harvest pics. I won't have anything else down for about 10 days, then a Goji mom [ Bodhi thread ] and a DNA Lemom Skunk for this one, which looks real nice.


Cheers. Take it all with a grain of salt. I am still a newbie. I'm sure my yields could be a little higher if I knew what I was doing. 

I've only trimmed up 3 of the 15 Kush x NL plants so far and they yielded 21, 24 and 25 grams. 1 plant per square foot in a 8'x4' under 3x600w mixed spec (2hps, 1mh). 

I grew it out in promix HP in 2 gallon pots. I fed GH Flora 3 part along with halved doses of Liquid Koolbloom, Green Planet Massive and Green Planet Finisher. Took em to 9 weeks. 

Taste and smell will have to report back. So far out of the 3 I trimmed, 2 smelled lemony and 1 like sweet berries.


----------



## Yekke (Dec 8, 2014)

Golden Diesel
More here -> https://www.rollitup.org/t/yekke-seeds-golden-diesel-breeding-log.852676/#post-11105764


----------



## larry bird 77 (Dec 8, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> I knew the bird was a stoner!!!!!!


i dont know but he's my basketball god


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers. Take it all with a grain of salt. I am still a newbie. I'm sure my yields could be a little higher if I knew what I was doing.


Then congratulations, indeed - nothing about it looks 'newbie' from here. Lemon and berry phenos, eh? 



ActionHanks said:


> How long have you kept your Goji? Been thinking about seeking some out.


The current one is my 5th popped bean; 3rd female. With reg beans, I typically pop a couple and run them into flower as soon as I can get a couple clones. Between the flowered mom and the vegged out and flowered clone, I'll have several jars of keeper smoke, or some zips for gifts or barter. I hate to move on from a great plant, but just have too many beans I'm dying to sample than to get tied down to a keeper pheno.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 10, 2014)

PeakseedsBC Northern Lights - While this may be a boring old strain to y'all I been waiting to smoke this strain since MOTHAFUCKIN 1996!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ohhhhhh baby it's been a long time comin. I had to grow it myself to accomplish so.  

Testing a nug out after trimming this last night I felt like a kid again. I was on the verge of having the giggles sitting there smiling like Buddha zoning out. It was wonderful.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> PeakseedsBC Northern Lights - While this may be a boring old strain to y'all I been waiting to smoke this strain since MOTHAFUCKIN 1996!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL ! ---


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 10, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> PeakseedsBC Northern Lights - While this may be a boring old strain to y'all I been waiting to smoke this strain since MOTHAFUCKIN 1996!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ohhhhhh baby it's been a long time comin. I had to grow it myself to accomplish so.
> 
> when the nl looks like that....not boring bruv.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2014)

Just chopped about an hour ago - DNA Lemon Skunk. 

I treated her bad from the start; she was never intended as anything but an emergency back up [ before I saw the great reviews....go figure]. When not needed, I flowered her out in the one gallon starter pail - me feet are 11 for comparison Then 3 weeks into bloom she stretched so much - and I thought so little of her, that I whacked off the top third instead of bothering to supercrop.

I sure hope she's a forgiver....I need to re-veg this sweet thang back out !  Big time lemon smell.


----------



## kgp (Dec 11, 2014)

I like lemon because the smell translates to the taste. Looks good, brother.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2014)

kgp said:


> I like lemon because the smell translates to the taste. Looks good, brother.


Thanks, amigo. Two terrific looking DNA Lemon OG hermed big time between 5 and 6 weeks last year, so I never gave this Lemon Skunk any respect. Hopefully she'll gimme another chance - I am a sweet talker......[take my word for it ]

But this is what I was talking about somewhere else. A goji in a one gallon [treated w/ respect] is probably going to yield 30 - 40 grs. This abused LS likely 25 - 30. Yield is never a primary concern, but I think I've proved to myself I can run a lot of wanted odds and ends in small buckets and get a mature and ample representation of the bean.

In other words - even more variety !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2014)

Just killin' time waiting on the 38% thread to bump, but man.....this Lemon Skunk kicks like a mule.  I wonder how much those cats know I'm messin' w/ 'em....or did that makes sense....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> PeakseedsBC Northern Lights - While this may be a boring old strain to y'all I been waiting to smoke this strain since MOTHAFUCKIN 1996!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ohhhhhh baby it's been a long time comin. I had to grow it myself to accomplish so.
> 
> Testing a nug out after trimming this last night I felt like a kid again. I was on the verge of having the giggles sitting there smiling like Buddha zoning out. It was wonderful.
> 
> ...


Lol.i was smoking nl and nlxhaze back about late 90s your pics show me what is still to this day one of my fav alltime strains to smoke


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 15, 2014)

Took down a RP purple OG #18 today. Smell is sweet, sourish, seems tart, but also a hint of citrus/pine. Entire body went purple during flowering, grew like a christmas tree as far as branching goes. Nugs are dense, and the frost is fair (im no photographer); only just began drying, so smoke report to come


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2014)

NIce ^ - how long did she run?


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> NIce ^ - how long did she run?


Way too long. I run 12/12 from seed and this girl took 145 days vs the usual 110, so about 11 weeks flowering before I just yanked her


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Way too long. I run 12/12 from seed and this girl took 145 days vs the usual 110, so about 11 weeks flowering before I just yanked her


Yeah......I get ticked at anything going longer than 9.


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 16, 2014)

Haha I feel ya, especially lately.
I used to be pretty patient, especially since I've got everything slightly staggered. But now I need the space for bodhi/Green point testers. I bet it would have keep going another 2 weeks easy


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah......I get ticked at anything going longer than 9.


I never understood that mate. Sometimes good things come in long flowering packages. Is it simply because you do runs all at once and want things to finish at the same time?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Haha I feel ya, especially lately.
> I used to be pretty patient, especially since I've got everything slightly staggered. But now I need the space for bodhi/Green point testers. I bet it would have keep going another 2 weeks easy


That's a disqualification.

In the few times I've ran a long flowering strain, I have found nothing as good, much less better, than top 8 and 9 week strains, of which there now seem to be dozens. Just don't see the point.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2014)

Just plucked this last night, pheno #2 of 4 total. Harlequin BX4 from BCBD, reg seeds but all 4 I popped were fems. This pheno finished @day 50, amazing for a sat-dom.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice! ^ Have never sampled a high CBD strain.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 16, 2014)

I've got a Delta 9 Labs Dawg Brains coming down in 2 days @ the end of 11 weeks. This one should be fun as I've never had anything with Chem 4 before. Pics soon to come!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice! ^ Have never sampled a high CBD strain.


Thanks, nor I, haven't come across any so thought I'd grow my own. This one's supposedly 1:1 @ 7%-12% of each, according to BCBD 8 weeks should produce the higher end of CBD range (this pheno was more than ready so plucked it, others will go 8 weeks). Have a small bud drying that I should be able to sample tonight, rough, no cure obviously, but can't wait to try it! Interested to see the difference in the high, smells amazing, lots of frost, looking like a keeper. Pheno 1 which is 4-5 days away smells like a smoothie made from ripe tropical fruits, have never smelled anything like it. This one has the same smell but with an underlying jet fuel smell. Cheers.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 16, 2014)

Here's a harvest pic. Was trimming my sweet skunk x blueberry last night and every snip of the petiole it would go *poof* and snow trichs. No worries though it will all go into the ice bucket.

Look at all those heads. YUM


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's a harvest pic. Was trimming my sweet skunk x blueberry last night and every snip of the petiole it would go *poof* and snow trichs. No worries though it will all go into the ice bucket.
> 
> Look at all those heads. YUM


What is all that coke doing on the trimming tray?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> What is all that coke doing on the trimming tray?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice! ^ Have never sampled a high CBD strain.


Tried that Harlequin sampler last night. Very nice smoke, smooth even with a quick dry, no dry/cotton mouth, clear head stone that lasted about 2 hours, 5-10 minutes in a heavy duty stone/rush, closest I had with a body stone was some Bubba Kush that must have had some decent amount of CBD in it, this is like that times 5. Very nice smoke and flavour for someone with body aches, definitely some THC in there though, I wouldn't want to be having to drive or anything on it. Looks like this will be my night time tea bud, replacing the Bubba Kush


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2014)

So then......comparable to 500 mg of Ibuprofen vs 100 mg? I base that on a Ripped Bubba that I considered equal in pain relief to about half an Advil.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> So then......comparable to 500 mg of Ibuprofen vs 100 mg? I base that on a Ripped Bubba that I considered equal in pain relief to about half an Advil.


No much more intense than that, when it kicks in (at 10 minutes it was really noticeable) you can feel it relaxing your muscles, really noticed it in my legs as I did a lot of snow boarding this weekend and they were hurting. They were like rubber for 1/2 an hour, then it just gives you a relaxed feeling all over. As soon as I finished off the bud a couple of hours later, felt that same body stone/rush, then it just relaxes all your muscles as it settles in. Compared to the Bubba Kush which was the first pheno that I could noticeably feel the effects, it's like at least 5 times the intensity, very noticeable, more than I thought it would be.

I take ibuprofen for migraines, usually 600 mg to dull them if they come on bad. Hoping it helps with them, the Bubba Kush I have does but not always if they're too intense. I'd expect to be able to try it for migraines in the next week as the weather's been up/down and my head is like a barometer this time of year


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2014)

GroErr said:


> No much more intense than that, when it kicks in (at 10 minutes it was really noticeable) you can feel it relaxing your muscles, really noticed it in my legs as I did a lot of snow boarding this weekend and they were hurting. They were like rubber for 1/2 an hour, then it just gives you a relaxed feeling all over. As soon as I finished off the bud a couple of hours later, felt that same body stone/rush, then it just relaxes all your muscles as it settles in. Compared to the Bubba Kush which was the first pheno that I could noticeably feel the effects, it's like at least 5 times the intensity, very noticeable, more than I thought it would be.
> 
> I take ibuprofen for migraines, usually 600 mg to dull them if they come on bad. Hoping it helps with them, the Bubba Kush I have does but not always if they're too intense. I'd expect to be able to try it for migraines in the next week as the weather's been up/down and my head is like a barometer this time of year


By all means use this thread to document your experiences.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2014)

GroErr said:


> No much more intense than that, when it kicks in (at 10 minutes it was really noticeable) you can feel it relaxing your muscles, really noticed it in my legs as I did a lot of snow boarding this weekend and they were hurting. They were like rubber for 1/2 an hour, then it just gives you a relaxed feeling all over. As soon as I finished off the bud a couple of hours later, felt that same body stone/rush, then it just relaxes all your muscles as it settles in. Compared to the Bubba Kush which was the first pheno that I could noticeably feel the effects, it's like at least 5 times the intensity, very noticeable, more than I thought it would be.
> 
> I take ibuprofen for migraines, usually 600 mg to dull them if they come on bad. Hoping it helps with them, the Bubba Kush I have does but not always if they're too intense. I'd expect to be able to try it for migraines in the next week as the weather's been up/down and my head is like a barometer this time of year


You will love it for Migraines. We have a few good CBD cuts floating around MI. I hooked up a fellow RIU member with one (he gets bad migraines). He makes edibles out of the bud and says that it is the only thing that whipes out the migraines for him.

When I smoke bud from these plants I feel like a wet noodle for a few hours. Very relaxing


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You will love it for Migraines. We have a few good CBD cuts floating around MI. I hooked up a fellow RIU member with one (he gets bad migraines). He makes edibles out of the bud and says that it is the only thing that whipes out the migraines for him.
> 
> When I smoke bud from these plants I feel like a wet noodle for a few hours. Very relaxing


Good to hear, figured this stuff would help, and yeah that's a good description for the high, wet noodle, or gumby - lol I didn't think it would be that noticeable but there's no question these are high CBD.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Good to hear, figured this stuff would help, and yeah that's a good description for the high, wet noodle, or gumby - lol I didn't think it would be that noticeable but there's no question these are high CBD.


Having you tried eating any? I'd say that's the next level of therapeutic relief. 

There are days where I will just take a bud, decarb it in the oven (wrapped loosely in tinfoil) for 20 minutes then toss it in a smoothie. Soooooo relaxing. I also make non activated cana-coco capsules from them too


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Having you tried eating any? I'd say that's the next level of therapeutic relief.
> 
> There are days where I will just take a bud, decarb it in the oven (wrapped loosely in tinfoil) for 20 minutes then toss it in a smoothie. Soooooo relaxing. I also make non activated cana-coco capsules from them too


Oh yeah, that's how I consume most of it and why I went searching for one of these high CBD strains. I don't smoke/vape much at all, like maybe 3 - 4 zips/year personally, 4-5 times that in edibles/tea. This one was just pulled, not even dried yet. I'll make some hash/kief for caps and drink a tea every night before bed. I'm thinking this stuff will be awesome in my bedtime tea, I drink camomile that relaxes me on it's own, with a bud in there it's a sleeping pill


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 18, 2014)

Here are a couple of home made crosses I recently put into jars.

Chucky's Bride x Cerberus



Timewreck x Cerberus


BTW, @Amos Otis, Brisco County Jr. and Dixie Cousins as your avatar is fucking fantastic!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Here are a couple of home made crosses I recently put into jars.
> 
> Chucky's Bride x Cerberus
> 
> ...



Great work, amigo. I'm not familiar w/ Cerebus, but CB and TW are elites as far as I'm concerned. 

It figures that a cool cat like yourself would appreciate Brisco and his babe.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Great work, amigo. I'm not familiar w/ Cerebus, but CB and TW are elites as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> It figures that a cool cat like yourself would appreciate Brisco and his babe.


Thank you, sir.
Somewhere, in a box, I have every episode of _The Adventures of Brisco County Jr._ on VHS. I'm a big Bruce Campbell fan


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Thank you, sir.
> Somewhere, in a box, I have every episode of _The Adventures of Brisco County Jr._ on VHS. I'm a big Bruce Campbell fan


You sir, acheived coolness status a long time ago.
This new revelation only adds to your legend. 

BTW - this books make a fine holiday gift.


----------



## kgp (Dec 18, 2014)

Gorilla glue 4


----------



## kgp (Dec 18, 2014)

Animal cookies stacking golf balls from the bottom to the top.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 18, 2014)

nice im finally seeing some new growth on my gg4, hope shit comes close to yours


----------



## kgp (Dec 18, 2014)

One more glue


----------



## kgp (Dec 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> nice im finally seeing some new growth on my gg4, hope shit comes close to yours


She's a great plant. I hope she turns out good for you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2014)

kgp said:


> She's a great plant. I hope she turns out good for you.


I've come to know that you don't keep bloom times more often than not.

Even so...........got an estimate? Where do you plan to drop your smoke reports, amigo?


----------



## kgp (Dec 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've come to know that you don't keep bloom times more often than not.
> 
> Even so...........got an estimate? Where do you plan to drop your smoke reports, amigo?


I can pull the glue at 45 days, that's about where she's at now. I let the go up to 65. She has a huge harvest window.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2014)

kgp said:


> I can pull the glue at 45 days, that's about where she's at now. I let the go up to 65. She has a huge harvest window.


45 from flip??


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 18, 2014)

kgp said:


> One more glue
> View attachment 3315554


Nice kgp.

Your pics confirm that I was passed a bunk cut. There's a store in Ann Arbor that sells GG4 clones....might pick one up and try this again. Your pics have persuaded me.


----------



## kgp (Dec 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> 45 from flip??


Yes, she's better the longer you wait, but I take a sample at 45 and it's not too bad.


----------



## kgp (Dec 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice kgp.
> 
> Your pics confirm that I was passed a bunk cut. There's a store in Ann Arbor that sells GG4 clones....might pick one up and try this again. Your pics have persuaded me.


i highly recommend it. Though it's not my all time fav. The yeild, vigor, taste, and smell are very good. Top shelf strain.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 18, 2014)

I love my glue. I could try to take some clones for you @st0wandgrow


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2014)

Delta 9 Labs Dawg Brains(Brainstorm Haze x Chem 4) and PeakseedsBC Sweet Skunk ~77 days

I could not get a decent macro shot of the Dawg Brains for the life of me. I did her no justice. I had no clue on flower times and she missed out on feed during week 9, anticipating her to finish at 9 weeks. Nice yield on her though. Smells of catpiss. I'm very excited to try both of these plants.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 19, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I love my glue. I could try to take some clones for you @st0wandgrow


We might have to try and hook up either way. Long overdue.

Gotta get you a high cbd cut if you don't already have one. Everyone should have one of those in their garden


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 19, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Delta 9 Labs Dawg Brains(Brainstorm Haze x Chem 4) and PeakseedsBC Sweet Skunk ~77 days
> 
> I could not get a decent macro shot of the Dawg Brains for the life of me. I did her no justice. I had no clue on flower times and she missed out on feed during week 9, anticipating her to finish at 9 weeks. Nice yield on her though. Smells of catpiss. I'm very excited to try both of these plants.
> 
> ...



Curious to see what you think of that Sweet Skunk. I think I'm gonna pick a pack of those up.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Curious to see what you think of that Sweet Skunk. I think I'm gonna pick a pack of those up.


I had 5 Sweet Skunk ladies. All of the others were about 1-1.5 feet taller than the SS in that picture above. 1 was mutated and slightly funky growth pattern but still resin coated flowers. I failed to get any decent shots of the rest of the live plants but I will have some of the dried flowers. 

I sampled a larf nug in the vaporizer a couple nights ago from a plant that finished in 9 weeks. It was powerful cutting through the previous herb I was vaping that night. The odd thing is it knocked me out, lights out which was nice because I have much trouble falling asleep. I didn't expect that with it being a sativa. 

I'm not into the whole pheno thing but it appears to me there are 2 main pheno's(from this small sample of 5 plants). One that finishes in 9 weeks and one that finishes in 11 weeks. The 9 week one has slightly broader leaf and larger calyx's with a more spear shaped bud. The 11 week has a more narrow bladed leaf and fuller, rounder flowers(less spear shaped) compromised of smaller calyxs.

I'll let you know over the next couple weeks as they dry and I get more familiar with them.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 19, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> We might have to try and hook up either way. Long overdue.
> 
> Gotta get you a high cbd cut if you don't already have one. Everyone should have one of those in their garden



I would really love that...

I have lots of muscle spasms and neuralgias in my arms and legs, and reading GroErr's CBD report really made me wanna try one out...

That feeling of relaxation sounds wonderful!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 2, 2015)

PeakseedsBC Sweet Skunk. - Some of the most powerful herb that I've smoked in the past 15 or so years. Initially met with minor anxiety and a little raciness which soon transforms into smiling buddha status. Very motivational make me wanna do something and clean and organize at 3 am kind of herb. It's very different from the average commercial bud I have smoked my whole life.

Same plant pictured above.


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Mr. HighGuy (Jan 3, 2015)

I LOVE THIS WEBSITE??? LEARN SO SO MUCH OVER THE YEARS...

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2015)

Breeder's Boutique - Qrazy Quake [ TGA CheeseQuake x TGA Qrazy Train ]
clones 49 days from flip.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 26, 2015)

C99 from PeakseedsBC @ day 49





Day 56


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> C99 from PeakseedsBC @ day 49


How's the smell ?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 26, 2015)

Most are pineapple smelling but a couple of them have a little bit of spice.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Most are pineapple smelling but a couple of them have a little bit of spice.


Been looking at peak but haven't seen pictures of their stuff to frequently, might have to score some of their gear.


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hashplant X Sweet skunk from Chimera..


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 26, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Hashplant X Sweet skunk from Chimera..


Chimera's been looking real nice lately..... (breaks out CC)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 26, 2015)

That Qrazy Quake has loads of frost. But almost no buds lol. Damn. It's like the plant skipped the bud formation and skipped into resin production. Very weird.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Breeder's Boutique - Qrazy Quake [ TGA CheeseQuake x TGA Qrazy Train ]
> clones 49 days from flip.


that must make some sweet bubble hash! great job Amos.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> That Qrazy Quake has loads of frost. But almost no buds lol. Damn. It's like the plant skipped the bud formation and skipped into resin production. Very weird.


Even weirder - the clones look nothing like the mom they came from. Mom - flowered early - had a couple of fat main colas and little else. No purple at all. These clones look just like a couple of Space Bombs a couple years back. Frost all over everything and almost no buds.



coppershot said:


> that must make some sweet bubble hash! great job Amos.


Thanks, but I toss the same nute regimen at everything. Most like it. But yeah on the hash. A Fireballs comes down in a couple of days, and looks almost the same as the QQ, only more of it. The trim off the 3 should make beaucoups hash.

BTW - where do you cats that use dry ice buy it?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 26, 2015)

I haven't tried the dry ice method but would love to know this also. based on what I have found online, the dry ice method gives more than the ice/water mixture.

you're gonna have some sweet hash!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 26, 2015)

Dry ice can easily be sourced at Meijer. I don't know if they have them in your area (Midwest) but that's where I have and can get some. Can also get from another grocery chain but you have to ask as they don't have it advertised.
if you need a cover, it's for making ice cream or some shit.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 26, 2015)

People also use dry ice for overclocking. That's another good cover.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2015)

Clock this;


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 27, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> That Qrazy Quake has loads of frost. But almost no buds lol. Damn. It's like the plant skipped the bud formation and skipped into resin production. Very weird.


LOL!! I was gonna say the same thing but I didn't want to be rude.... but yeah. 

Amos, if those stems are hollow maybe you can just cut a branch off and smoke the fucker as is. Talk about spaghetti sauce approach.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL!! I was gonna say the same thing but I didn't want to be rude.... but yeah.
> 
> Amos, if those stems are hollow maybe you can just cut a branch off and smoke the fucker as is. Talk about spaghetti sauce approach.


I thought the exact same thing. Didn't wanna be a dick, looks very frosty but oh so sparse. 

You gonna run it again Amos?


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> People also use dry ice for overclocking. That's another good cover.


Cover? I'd tell em' it's for hash!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL!! I was gonna say the same thing but I didn't want to be rude.... but yeah.


You...rude? Perish the thought !  Don't sweat it fo shizzle; if you follow the BB thread, I remarked on the puny output most of the way.

And as noted earlier in this thread......the most amazing thing to me is why the clones have no resemblance in any way to the mom the birthed them. This is the first time I've ever saved fan leaves for trichs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I thought the exact same thing. Didn't wanna be a dick, looks very frosty but oh so sparse.
> 
> You gonna run it again Amos?


Definitely.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You...rude? Perish the thought !


Well, if you think it will help I'd be willing to pray for your buds. Hopefully this isn't a sign that you're on the naughty list.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, if you think it will help I'd be willing to pray for your buds. Hopefully this isn't a sign that you're on the naughty list.


Lo siento - should I have added a smiley face for clarity? 

As to a sign:

I figure a pint and a half of sugar coated, flavorful, and good, potent buds [ I've smoked mom for weeks ] and the chunk of hash vs, say, 4 quarts of tasteless and weak Blueberry Hill, for example, means

I'm golden....ya know...... stOw?

But nice try.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 27, 2015)

La Plata Labs- Durango OG

  
Irie Genetics- Black Cherry Chem


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 27, 2015)

Not a whole lot of info on La Plata Labs out there. I got a pack of Big Skunk as a freebie gift. Just finishing em up right now. 

What's the timing like on that DGOG Mr. Mustache? How close to a real OG is it? How many did you pop and what was the variation like?

Of my 11 seeds I got 6 ladies, 2 look quite dank the other 4 seem just average. Trich coverage is good but they just seem leafy and larfy. Here's the nicest one on Day 56.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Not a whole lot of info on La Plata Labs out there. I got a pack of Big Skunk as a freebie gift. Just finishing em up right now.
> 
> What's the timing like on that DGOG Mr. Mustache? How close to a real OG is it? How many did you pop and what was the variation like?
> 
> ...


56 days on the nose. 

Just took it down last night. Description is spot on...Smells like a fresh tube of tennis balls, new car smell, new shoes...

Popped 3, got 2 males and that plant.

Grew one sour pez and it was BOMB with a huge yield. Have 1 big skunk in flower now that is huge. We will see what she does.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice my big Skunk comin down in 1 or 2 days, just want to let the pot dry out a tad more but she was ready for sure at 56 as well.

Can't wait to hear your smoke report of the DGOG.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 27, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Smells like a fresh tube of tennis balls, new car smell, new shoes...


No shit? That sounds kinda good (in a weird way).


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 27, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> 56 days on the nose.
> 
> Just took it down last night. Description is spot on...Smells like a fresh tube of tennis balls, new car smell, new shoes...
> 
> ...



Dang son the sour pez I need to taste some of that shishkabob brian wilson style.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> No shit? That sounds kinda good (in a weird way).


Total rubber/cologne type smell... I'm DIGGIN it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2015)

Breeder's Boutique Fireballs [ tall ] clone @49 days. Props to @genuity for this strain.


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2015)

Hope she fits right into your genetic profile,,,and gets you high as shit..
Looking forward to your smoke session review....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 28, 2015)

Damn I need some of that! Looks perfect for making me some goody good full melt!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hope she fits right into your genetic profile,,,and gets you high as shit..
> Looking forward to your smoke session review....


Thanks, amigo. I posted better pics in the Breeders Boutique thread. The mom of this pheno is very potent. I appreciate your work.


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3340876 View attachment 3340878 View attachment 3340880
> Breeder's Boutique Fireballs [ tall ] clone @49 days. Props to @genuity for this strain.


That's a piece of effin artwork there,nice job


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 30, 2015)

Some more PeakseedsBC. Northern Lights x Sweet Skunk @ day 60. Forgive the shit photo quality please. The pictures do no justice. Some pink pistils in there drowned out by the flash if you look closely.

Bodhi, Dynasty and Greenpoint soaking right now.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 30, 2015)

The C99 killed it, particularly the #2 dad. #3 has a little more stretch. It would perform phenomenally in a proper sog. The leaves are nice and small/thin and are not obtrusive to the next plants over. I imagine it would grow into one massive cola if you could have co2. Most of em needed to be supported at 42-49 days.

These, along with the Northern Skunk were flowered just 2 weeks after germ at wee little babies. Basically beefed up solo cups(1 gals).


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hope she fits right into your genetic profile,,,and gets you high as shit..
> Looking forward to your smoke session review....


See that l'il nug? I started vaping it an hour ago and just now pulled the last hit. I figured I'd hit it quick then run into town to run a couple errands, but instead I've been happily melted to the chair posting on RIU.  Rescheduling trip to town.

There's a nice cherry taste, but it's heavy smoke, smoother in the vape than in last night's joint, which was lung busting. Three hits and I'm on my way. It just got jarred, and I expect it to cure to extremely fine smoke. A couple jars of buds and 2 grams of trim hash. No question I'd grab more of these if I could get them....and if you know somebody....


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 5, 2015)

Good work to everyone, nice thread!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 5, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3340282 View attachment 3340283 La Plata Labs- Durango OG
> 
> View attachment 3340284 View attachment 3340285
> Irie Genetics- Black Cherry Chem


Blackberry YUM YUM SON  gotta get me some


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 5, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Blackberry YUM YUM SON  gotta get me some


Smokin that ish right now.... Perfect deep black cherry/chemdawginess. Yielded like a mofo. 5.5 zips from seed run. I'll take it. lol.

Now. Heading into town. Bulking up on supplies........ Storm's a comin! Hunker in your bunker smoking black cherry chunkers. That's my plan 

I'll post pics of dried nugs and the DGOG(God DAMN. Love this shit. Reminds me a lot of OG Purple clone only. That ROCK hard nug of purpley perfume and rubber/plastic/chemical OG funk) later.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 8, 2015)

I have been waiting to post something nice in here for a while.

Sweet Seeds: Cream Mandarin (Fast Version) = Cream Mandarin Auto x Diesel


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Some more PeakseedsBC. Northern Lights x Sweet Skunk @ day 60. Forgive the shit photo quality please. The pictures do no justice. Some pink pistils in there drowned out by the flash if you look closely.
> 
> Bodhi, Dynasty and Greenpoint soaking right now.
> 
> ...


Making me look very forward to seeing what's in my Sweet Skunk x 88G13/Hashplant. Gorgeous plants with all the coloring and very frosty too. Looks like you've got your setup dialed in nice to give you the yields your looking for. I need to post some new pix of my last harvest


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 9, 2015)

(Chemdog x Alpha Diesel x C99) from Classic Seeds:








Afgooie x Purpurea Tensinesus from Classic Seeds:








Thai & Columbian Gold x (Romulan x C99) also from Classic:


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 9, 2015)

Amos - Beautiful plant man!

D-Urbmon.. That C99 looks a little different from the ones I grew from FMS. Mine couldn't hold their own weight early on and branched like crazy. I've never seen so many tops before. And they had the very thin razor looking leaves sort of like yours except even thinner with serrated edges if I remember right. The buds and leaves just looked a little different. All of mine were very uniform that's why I find it interesting looking at yours. It almost looks like yours has more support and the leaves look like it has some ECSD influence. I am sure it don't, but all the Diesel crosses you see always have those small leaves in the buds that hang down like that. 

Was that the ones from Peak Seeds you were talking about awhile back? Please do tell how they turned out, smell wise, smoke wise etc. 

And you don't need C02 my friend, you just need a bigger container pot to get a solid bud on those ones. maybe a bigger light if that don't do it. Man those are beautiful. I wish you had some pics of your Sweet Skunk like that.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 10, 2015)

Correct DoctorFrost. Those were the PeakseedsBC C99. Keep in mind I am still a beginner.  When I made the purchase he gave me a free pack from a different dad to test. One labelled C99 2 and One C99 3. I'm nice and high had a few hits of the C99 3 from my vaporizer this past hour so that doesn't help haha. I am so terrible at this but here it goes.

C99 2 was in general a bit shorter and tighter internodal spacing. Even the buds themselves are a bit tighter. The smell is what separates the 2 from eachother. The #2 batch has tropical fruit smell. It was strong pineapple while it was alive but it's changing in the jar to more of a just tropical fruity smell. No berries but lots of sweet if that makes sense with a tiny bit of some kind of funk.

C99 3 as stated above was a bit taller and lankier. It had the spicy thing going on while it was alive, and still does a bit in the jar but to my surprise I got a tiny bit of orange when I busted it up for a bowl in the vape. I had a non smoker rub the stems and some resin from lower nug leaf while they were alive and very first thing they said from the #3 stems was "ooooooh that's spicy" without ever having previous mention of spicy aromas. 

I haven't noticed any potency difference between the 2 batches. They both get me where I want to be with just a couple rips in my Silver Surver Vape. I could make much better judgements with the hash though because that's what I enjoy smoking most but all the trim got mixed this time. The flavors from vaporizing pure glandular trichome heads is overwhelming in comparison to vaping buds and makes it much easier to distinguish the flavor. No combustion, pure flavor. They say up to 200 different essential oils(terps) are produced inside the resin head. :O

I find the smell and structure of the #2 more desirable, but I would not be disappointed with the #3. I'll get some pics up of the dried flowers.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 10, 2015)

#2 
 


#3


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 10, 2015)

You killed it on them man, I think they turned out great and am deff gonna get some myself. I think I may request to get a pack of each myself even if I have to pay for them. I like diversity in a line. And C99 is one of my favorites of all time. That's the first I have heard of any Orange scent. Mine smelled like grapes / grapefruit 100%. One of them, the runt of my litter smelled a little like pineapple. The grapefruit was actually very strong.

I wish I still had them, gonna have to pop some more to find a keeper. May have to try Peak Seeds to see how they compare.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2015)

A couple of pics not posted on the Breeders Boutique thread - short Fireballs.


----------



## DG1959 (Feb 11, 2015)

Growingoutthehood said:


> Comes from being in garden ass hole


Bullshit


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2015)

Very nice Amos...
Mountain gorillas 
 

Right out of the deep dark jungle of G land...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Very nice Amos...
> Mountain gorillas
> View attachment 3349393
> 
> Right out of the deep dark jungle of G land...


G land looks to be one deep dank jungle.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Very nice Amos...
> Mountain gorillas
> View attachment 3349393
> 
> Right out of the deep dark jungle of G land...


Looks like it came out of the trichome jungle to me!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 12, 2015)

Man, my camera settings were set on doo-doo when I took the pics of the C99 and I just realized it tonight. I'm going to have to try and get some better pictures.


PeakseedsBC Sweet Skunk x C99 harvested at 68 days. 

Diamonds and Gold. Can't wait to collect them and get them in my body.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2015)

Well done, D_Urbmon.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Amos! Not bad for a rookie eh?

Here are some shots of the La Plata Labs Big Skunk. I got these for free so I decided to give them a go. I got 11 seeds in my 2x 5 packs. 100% germ. 6 ladies of the bunch. They all grew with ease and the shortest plants in the garden. Unfortunately 3 of the 6 were super leafy larfy plants that I can't even be bothered to trim.

The trichome coverage is nice though. I very much dislike trimming and I love hash so they are going directly into the hash pile. The other 3 were all good, normal plants with nice pronounced flowers. Unfortunately the cannabis consumption demon that is my wife got to smoking 2 of the nice plants before I got to photograph them. So here's the remaining nice nugs and a picture of one of the super leaf plants.





It looks like it's already a pile of trim.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2015)

Rookie? Yeah, man, you're gonna be deadly when you figure it out...lol [ I hope for the same. ]



D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks Amos! Not bad for a rookie eh?
> 
> Unfortunately the cannabis consumption demon that is my wife got to smoking 2 of the nice plants before I got to photograph them. ]


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 13, 2015)

See the cloud coming from the one 2nd from the left? That's my wife hahahaha.


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 13, 2015)

Anus Otis said:


> Fireballs getting close.


Who is the loser with the fake account that was just started today?


----------



## Ham Sammich (Feb 13, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Who is the loser with the fake account that was just started today?


Good catch mr supercro


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

breks got me rollin lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

Day 63 - DNA Kosher Tangie. Had to quick trim and lasso to get her out of the closet. She's bound so as to stand up, and the lighting could be better, but this is a decent look.

Best of all -[wait for it]- it smells *orange. 

         *


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2015)

^^^^ Glad to hear it smells orange. Looks like you found your orange pheno. How does it compare to that Tangerine power. I mean it looks like it yielded much better for you than the Tang power.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> ^^^^ Glad to hear it smells orange. Looks like you found your orange pheno. How does it compare to that Tangerine power. I mean it looks like it yielded much better for you than the Tang power.


The new SinCity release Frozen Tangerines is what you want if you want major yields and orange buds. The White Nightmare stuf is a major brast and added crazy yield to Agent Orange much better than Blue Power


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

[Qleast a few weeks.UOTE="thenotsoesoteric, post: 11357758, member: 648861"]^^^^ Glad to hear it smells orange. Looks like you found your orange pheno. How does it compare to that Tangerine power. I mean it looks like it yielded much better for you than the Tang power.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, the yield is going to be good. The buds are rock hard, very sticky and smelly, and contain the majority of the frost. I doubt I'll salvage much of the trim. I won't be able to compare it otherwise to TP for at least a few weeks, but indications are it should be good.



akhiymjames said:


> The new SinCity release Frozen Tangerines is what you want if you want major yields and orange buds. The White Nightmare stuf is a major brast and added crazy yield to Agent Orange much better than Blue Power


Have you grown / smoked Frozen Tangerines? It sounds new. 

I'm giving a tangielope another week, but only subtle orange smell there


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you grown / smoked Frozen Tangerines? It sounds new.
> 
> I'm giving a tangielope another week, but only subtle orange smell there


Haven't grown or smoked but watched the trest grow and it's a beast. Phenos yielded like crazy but also some short squat phenos too. Ultra frosty names fits it perfect and nice colors too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Haven't grown or smoked but watched the trest grow and it's a beast. Phenos yielded like crazy but also some short squat phenos too. Ultra frosty names fits it perfect and nice colors too.


Damn, I just order two packs of the tangerine power. Guess I should have waited for the frozen tangerines instead. Oh well. Cheers for the information.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn, I just order two packs of the tangerine power. Guess I should have waited for the frozen tangerines instead. Oh well. Cheers for the information.


Damn bro it's all good. You didn't know hell I didn't know they were released till I heard about them being released at the cup recently. Then NGR is the first to stock them then Euro banks. Oh and for anyone who has gotten Nightmare Cookies(Forum GSC x White Nightmare) at the cup and NGR release its a misprint and should read Nightmare Cookies V2(Platinum GSC x White Nightmare). It's been corrected but any of those packs that say that are wrong. The regular Nightmare Cookies hasn't been released yet


----------



## greywind (Mar 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh and for anyone who has gotten Nightmare Cookies(Forum GSC x White Nightmare) at the cup and NGR release its a misprint and should read Nightmare Cookies V2(Platinum GSC x White Nightmare). It's been corrected but any of those packs that say that are wrong. The regular Nightmare Cookies hasn't been released yet


So I actually have a V2 pack from the cup that was mislabeled as the Forum GSC x WN... hmm.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2015)

Doing some trimming on the Kosher Tangie.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

smell orangey?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> smell orangey?


Yes, it domiantes the smell, but it is a mix, not a pure orange.

These are a couple low branches of the Tangielope that seems to be ripening bottom up.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 2, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> The single best move I made this past year was getting off Dyna Gro, and swithcing to GH Maxi Gro / Bloom and Liquid Kool Bloom. Night and day difference. I go exactly by the recommended charts.


i wanted to give it a try, i was using the tree part with some additive from advanced nutes and get good result , liquid kool bloom come from wich nutrients?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> i wanted to give it a try, i was using the tree part with some additive from advanced nutes and get good result , liquid kool bloom come from wich nutrients?


Liquid Kool Bloom is part of the 3 part General Hyroponics nute schedule. They have other enhancers that can also be used in the run, but I don't see the need - I like simple. I'd say since the switch, 90% of the plants seem to love it, and the other 10% complain, but the buds finish well. For the effort I want to put in, that's more than liveable success rate.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

greywind said:


> So I actually have a V2 pack from the cup that was mislabeled as the Forum GSC x WN... hmm.


You sir are correct. SinCity didn't realize the mistake till the 2nd day at the cup and by then a lot had already been printed and NGR got a shipment of the misprints too. So you have Platinum GSC x WN. Great test result but watch for nanas as a couple phenos threw some but no full on herms and clones are being run now to see if they herm again. There's a frost red wine pheno that I loved the looks and structure of but that's what the tester reported smell and taste of red wine. Hope to see yours one day


----------



## elkamino (Mar 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Haven't grown or smoked but watched the trest grow and it's a beast. Phenos yielded like crazy but also some short squat phenos too. Ultra frosty names fits it perfect and nice colors too.


@akhiymjames- got a link for that test grow? Just placed an order for Frozen Tangerines, my first SIn City, and first NGR... super stoked!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2015)

elkamino said:


> @akhiymjames- got a link for that test grow? Just placed an order for Frozen Tangerines, my first SIn City, and first NGR... super stoked!


http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?352-Frozen-Tangerines-Test-Grow
There's three test journals of this strain there so go see how frozen these girls get!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> .
> 
> Amos how is that purple train wreck doing . ???


Done as she'll get @ 70 days. Nice fatty, nice smell. Easy grow, and it was a 'tude freebie grown for curiosity.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 8, 2015)

well done amos!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2015)

First DIY Jack The Ripper x Blueberry keeper pheno. 5gal plant, lots of super-cropping and a couple of FIM's, 56 days @12/12. The door knob is at 37" from the floor, the door is 32" wide, a couple of zips in there


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2015)

GroErr said:


> First DIY Jack The Ripper x Blueberry keeper pheno. 5gal plant, lots of super-cropping and a couple of FIM's, 56 days @12/12. The door knob is at 37" from the floor, the door is 32" wide, a couple of zips in there


Interesting cross, and a beauty. Be sure to post the smoke report on this one - what's the smells ?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Interesting cross, and a beauty. Be sure to post the smoke report on this one - what's the smells ?


Cheers and thanks Amos, will do, another couple of weeks at least, just hung it yesterday. It smells similar to JTR right now, very heavy lemon and a sweeter underlying smell coming from the Blueberry side. Have another pheno that smelled like this wet but after drying and a bit of curing it's a stronger blueberry smell and taste on exhale, when you break up a bud it's a strong lemon/pinesol smell at first. The smaller pheno is fire, hoping this one is the same


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Done as she'll get @ 70 days. Nice fatty, nice smell. Easy grow, and it was a 'tude freebie grown for curiosity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367530 View attachment 3367531 View attachment 3367532 View attachment 3367533 View attachment 3367534 View attachment 3367535


Looks awesome .. Similar to mine and that cola looks great . Hopefully cured that grapey smell will come through . Mine did right away . Tight solid nugs as well. I think anyone who tries won't be let down .


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2015)

Shish99


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is some freshly harvested Ace of Spades.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2015)

NIce, BK, thanks for posting - how long did she go?

I've got two kin - one purply one that's a week away, and a greener one that looks like it'll go a couple - pics when done.



Bad Karma said:


> Here is some freshly harvested Ace of Spades.
> [


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2015)

5th day, almost dried Tangielope, pre-jarred.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3368774 View attachment 3368769 5th day, almost dried Tangielope, pre-jarred.


Ain't nobody gonna steal your fingerprints Amos lol maybe the Tangielope left some orange grease on those finger  look awesome and very chunky


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 10, 2015)

Holy paranoia batman!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ain't nobody gonna steal your fingerprints Amos lol





the real mccoy said:


> Holy paranoia batman!


Paranoid?! Ha!

This is me and the pup going out for a walk.


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 10, 2015)

Critical+ taken at day 55


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> NIce, BK, thanks for posting - how long did she go?
> 
> I've got two kin - one purply one that's a week away, and a greener one that looks like it'll go a couple - pics when done.


Thank you, sir.
She went for around 9 weeks, I could have taken her earlier, but she kept putting on weight at the end. Looking forward to seeing some pics of her kin.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2015)

Lemon Goji [ DNA Lemon OG hermie x goji og ] getting the chop @ 52 days.


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice find


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Thank you, sir.
> She went for around 9 weeks, I could have taken her earlier, but she kept putting on weight at the end. Looking forward to seeing some pics of her kin.


Here's the two sisters, BK. The taller one needs another week, but I'm shutting this room down.

 

tall pheno - Ace of Spades s 1


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2015)

Short Ace of Spades s-1 - this one has the sweet cherry smell I've been looking for.


----------



## Terk1974 (Mar 17, 2015)

Like to have some real old school Detroit smokers that were very fluent with monkey paw, cause from old stories the taste smell this girl is pretty close.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> i wanted to give it a try, i was using the tree part with some additive from advanced nutes and get good result , liquid kool bloom come from wich nutrients?


Sorry for the delay in answering....Liquid Kool Bloom is the 3rd part of the GH 3 pt nutes series.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 22, 2015)

Here's my first intentional cross of photo-period plants, a Sour Puss (White WidowX) dad crossed with a Sensi Jack Herer mom in a 7 gallon of super soil (disregard the pot's label). Went 10 weeks but still had to chop because a flooded basement brought the landlord... fortunately they smelled nothing.

Stinks of sweet, unidentifiable but putrid-smelling tropical fruit. Yielded pretty well but nugs were a little light and generic so she's gone. Would have flowered her another 2 weeks if not for the flood...


----------



## Nursejanna (Mar 22, 2015)

Here's a few of the apicals from my last turn of white widow, soil-grown indoor (HST'd/sensi bloom fed).


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

Nursejanna said:


> Here's a few of the apicals from my last turn of white widow, soil-grown indoor (HST'd/sensi bloom fed). View attachment 3377921


Awesome chucky buds!!! I hope they dry proper for you as they look like they might have to get broken down from being so damn huge!!! Awww how I hate to break down monster colas like this but sometimes you have to.


----------



## Nursejanna (Mar 22, 2015)

Heres a few of the apicals from my


akhiymjames said:


> Awesome chucky buds!!! I hope they dry proper for you as they look like they might have to get broken down from being so damn huge!!! Awww how I hate to break down monster colas like this but sometimes you have to.


They dried just fine, but didn't stay that big through trimming. I wish!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2015)

Agent Orange. 10 weeks and it kept putting out new foxtails. I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## Nursejanna (Mar 28, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> You should find the GH vs Dyna thread by homebrewer. Dyna won hands down. They don't come with a chart though and many people burn their shit with it. Then blame dyna.


I'm about to start my first Og grow. Did you use Dyna on your girls? Wondering what they like...have heard it differs some. Beautiful color btw!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2015)

Nursejanna said:


> I'm about to start my first Og grow. Did you use Dyna on your girls? Wondering what they like...have heard it differs some. Beautiful color btw!


Thanks. I do DWC, and switched from Dyna-Gro to GH Maxi Series [ 3 pt ] over a year ago. I follow the nute schedule strictly through almost all of the grow.


----------



## Nursejanna (Mar 28, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. I do DWC, and switched from Dyna-Gro to GH Maxi Series [ 3 pt ] over a year ago. I follow the nute schedule strictly through almost all of the grow.





Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. I do DWC, and switched from Dyna-Gro to GH Maxi Series [ 3 pt ] over a year ago. I follow the nute schedule strictly through almost all of the grow.


Thanks for the tip! Do you supplement with anything else, or use special lighting?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2015)

Nursejanna said:


> Thanks for the tip! Do you supplement with anything else, or use special lighting?


That's the entire nutes / supplements. The lighting is cfl in veg, mh 1st 2 wks of bloom, hps last 6 or more. Surely there's more that could be done, but the basics produce a plenty.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 29, 2015)

I got a new camera last week so I thought that I would take a couple of shots of some Bubba 76 that I harvested a while ago. The bud smokes ok, not amazing or anything, and I am still learning how to use the camera...


----------



## coppershot (Mar 29, 2015)

lol still trying to figure out how to properly resize my images. my bad yall.


----------



## Nursejanna (Mar 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Lemon Goji [ DNA Lemon OG hermie x goji og ] getting the chop @ 52 days.
> 
> View attachment 3374220 View attachment 3374221 View attachment 3374222


Those are some crazy looking girls! Do you HST?


----------



## Nursejanna (Mar 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That's the entire nutes / supplements. The lighting is cfl in veg, mh 1st 2 wks of bloom, hps last 6 or more. Surely there's more that could be done, but the basics produce a plenty.


I started off with GH, but found I was burning my plants at 1/4 to 1/2 strength of the schedule. How are you feeding full strength by schedule? I wondered if it's because I'm using soil? #newbiethoughts


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2015)

Nursejanna said:


> Those are some crazy looking girls! Do you HST?


Do you mean LST? I do, but on the Lemon Goji I experimented with mainlining, only going w/ 4 barnches.



Nursejanna said:


> I started off with GH, but found I was burning my plants at 1/4 to 1/2 strength of the schedule. How are you feeding full strength by schedule? I wondered if it's because I'm using soil? #newbiethoughts


Probably. You have to make sure you're not using the schedule for hydro - that's why they have two distinct nute schedules, last I looked. I've been doing it so long I have it memorized.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

Nursejanna said:


> I started off with GH, but found I was burning my plants at 1/4 to 1/2 strength of the schedule. How are you feeding full strength by schedule? I wondered if it's because I'm using soil? #newbiethoughts


Don't know what soil your using but most are already amended with goodies so strong nutes like those will cause burn even at small rates. I wouldn't use any of that until flower or until your plants scream feed me!!! :lol;


----------



## Nursejanna (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know what soil your using but most are already amended with goodies so strong nutes like those will cause burn even at small rates. I wouldn't use any of that until flower or until your plants scream feed me!!! :lol;


I'm using FF ocean forest, and have been feeding through veg as well (newbie error!). Next turn I plan to water only through veg, at least until they show signs of deficiency. Is there a better soil you can recommend?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Nursejanna said:


> I'm using FF ocean forest, and have been feeding through veg as well (newbie error!). Next turn I plan to water only through veg, at least until they show signs of deficiency. Is there a better soil you can recommend?


FFOF should have a bout 6 weeks of juice in it. I used to use it, and never fed them anything until after the 6'th week that they've been in the soil


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

Nursejanna said:


> I'm using FF ocean forest, and have been feeding through veg as well (newbie error!). Next turn I plan to water only through veg, at least until they show signs of deficiency. Is there a better soil you can recommend?


Yea please don't use nutes with that cus it's plenty of amendments in there to last them for a good while. Some strains you can use it all the way through flower and experience no deficiencies. That's one of the best I use it and Roots. If you want to control the feeding best to get a soiless mix that isn't amended like ProMix or coco. If you use coco you will need cal/mag supplement


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2015)

Ready or not.....down it comes. A Train @ 80 days. I hate it for several weeks now.

3 previous beans of this all finished under 60 days, and had a great smell, taste, and high. This one could be called '2 week road kill' - it smells awful. I can't say that I'll even sample it when it's dry.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 11, 2015)

Here are some pics of my most recent harvest.

The White


Grape Ape


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 11, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Ready or not.....down it comes. A Train @ 80 days. I hate it for several weeks now.
> 
> 3 previous beans of this all finished under 60 days, and had a great smell, taste, and high. This one could be called '2 week road kill' - it smells awful. I can't say that I'll even sample it when it's dry.
> 
> View attachment 3392306 View attachment 3392307 View attachment 3392308 View attachment 3392309 View attachment 3392310 View attachment 3392311 View attachment 3392312


I'd hit that


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I'd hit that


LOL.....I'd let you. I read often on RIU of all the peeps that state they love rank smells. This one would likely be their holy grail.


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 11, 2015)

Ahh seed runs, always that one random genetic fuck up every now and again.

I had a few fem pollen/selfed S1 C99s around, they usually come out just like the mum, very pineapple-esk and done in under 70. Last round i had one go over 90days and then it smelled like someone rubbed all the buds in their uncle's armpits. Disgusting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Ahh seed runs, always that one random genetic fuck up every now and again.


You must be right. I got an A-Train freebie from the 'tude, and it was the best of the 3 that's followed [ I'm guessing I'm going to continue to hate this one]. 

That might be a good idea for a thread: Greatest Random Freebies.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 11, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> good idea for a thread: Greatest Random Freebies.


Totally agree! I think lots of people have stacks of many of the same 4/20 or whatever freebies. I know I often wonder "Hmmm... I should run one of these freebies, but which? This Gigabud? Sour Puss? White Grapes? Purple OG? Skunk #1? Cream Mandarine?" etc. etc. But I bet there's lots of overlap for many of us. It'd be sweet to have a thread to turn to where you could see other people's efforts, when looking to decide which freebie to pop...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2015)

dankest freebies does sound like a good thread. iv had a few duds like today with deltas sativa house mix, but dank freebies like dna og and snow cap la


----------



## Bad Karma (May 5, 2015)

I can't believe I didn't post these earlier, but I've been busy, and got distracted.

Platinum Cookies


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2015)

Greenpoint BB3 x MC - 12/12 FS. In the tent, this is the one in the right top corner. 

These are side buds. Did no maintenance at all, other than a once a week nutrient change. Another BB3 x MC is the lower right quarter. No male parts. Initial smoke tests are extremely good.

The plant up front and left is a Redeye Gen Lake of Fire, and a homemade solos stash F2 behind it.

12 / 12 FS tent


Side buds


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Greenpoint BB3 x MC - 12/12 FS. In the tent, this is the one in the right top corner.
> 
> These are side buds. Did no maintenance at all, other than a once a week nutrient change. Another BB3 x MC is the lower right quarter. No male parts. Initial smoke tests are extremely good.
> 
> ...


Looking good Amos. Nice tent of buds.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2015)

Fruity Pebbles OG f3


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3441726
> Fruity Pebbles OG f3


May i ask where you got them seeds bro? Enjoy the smoke. I know that must taste sweet as hell


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 17, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> May i ask where you got them seeds bro? Enjoy the smoke. I know that must taste sweet as hell


They were freebies from cannazon for ordering Jaws "slippery rails" about a year ago? Only a 3 pack. 2 males one female. Making more


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 17, 2015)

^awesome.

I've never had Fruity Pebbles. I've had many people claim they have it, then I smoke it with them, just to be completely disappointed that it isn't the real deal…idk why people even think they could pass off some weed that tastes like shit or average off as something like Fruity Pebbles or Blueberry or something….i'm talking I smoke it & it has no fruity taste whatsoever & the person who has it is like "that shit tastes just like ________" lol…i just sit there like whatever man, i'll let them believe what they wanna believe.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 17, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> ^awesome.
> 
> I've never had Fruity Pebbles. * I've had many people claim they have it, then I smoke it with them, just to be completely disappointed that it isn't the real deal*…idk why people even think they could pass off some weed that tastes like shit or average off as something like Fruity Pebbles or Blueberry or something….i'm talking I smoke it & it has no fruity taste whatsoever & the person who has it is like "that shit tastes just like ________" lol…i just sit there like whatever man, i'll let them believe what they wanna believe.


They may have had the 'real deal', it just wasn't the phenotype you were hoping for.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 17, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> ^awesome.
> 
> I've never had Fruity Pebbles. I've had many people claim they have it, then I smoke it with them, just to be completely disappointed that it isn't the real deal…idk why people even think they could pass off some weed that tastes like shit or average off as something like Fruity Pebbles or Blueberry or something….i'm talking I smoke it & it has no fruity taste whatsoever & the person who has it is like "that shit tastes just like ________" lol…i just sit there like whatever man, i'll let them believe what they wanna believe.


Well yes, the original cross of fruity pebbles actually taste like some purple like fruity pebbles . Its good as hell. Hard to find.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Greenpoint BB3 x MC - 12/12 FS. In the tent, this is the one in the right top corner.
> 
> These are side buds. Did no maintenance at all, other than a once a week nutrient change. Another BB3 x MC is the lower right quarter. No male parts. Initial smoke tests are extremely good.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you around bro. Been wondering where you been at. Awesome looking buds from the BB#3 x Monster Cookies. As much talk about the herms with those Monster Cookies crosses glad that you didn't get any. Everything looks good bro I need to post some pics of my last harvest. 



Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3441726
> Fruity Pebbles OG f3


Beautiful frosty buds you have there. You really have a green thumb. Everything I'm seeing from you looks top notch. I have some Fruity Pebbles f4 going now. A buddy I know on another forum made f4 and gave me some so I'm going through a few now. Had 4 females from 6 seed but one died from drying out. Don't know how as all the other we're fine except the one that died. Still have 6 more seeds to go through. Your have that milk and cereal smell and taste?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad to see you around bro. Been wondering where you been at. Awesome looking buds from the BB#3 x Monster Cookies. As much talk about the herms with those Monster Cookies crosses glad that you didn't get any. Everything looks good bro I need to post some pics of my last harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful frosty buds you have there. You really have a green thumb. Everything I'm seeing from you looks top notch. I have some Fruity Pebbles f4 going now. A buddy I know on another forum made f4 and gave me some so I'm going through a few now. Had 4 females from 6 seed but one died from drying out. Don't know how as all the other we're fine except the one that died. Still have 6 more seeds to go through. Your have that milk and cereal smell and taste?


Thank you akhiymjames i appreciate that. I'd say it tastes like the milk after you're done eating the cereal.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad to see you around bro. Been wondering where you been at. Awesome looking buds from the BB#3 x Monster Cookies. As much talk about the herms with those Monster Cookies crosses glad that you didn't get any. Everything looks good bro I need to post some pics of my last harvest.


I look in every now and then, but am pretty much bored w/ RIU tbh. That goes hand in hand w/ a decreased interest in the hobby. This last tent pretty much grew itself w/o any help from me besides pulling the males and a once a week nute change. 12/ 12 from seed and the harvest is over 7 zips from 4 plants. I remember when I thought growing buds was complicated. 

Hope you're well - just wanted to drop some pics of the non-hermied Greenpoints.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I look in every now and then, but am pretty much bored w/ RIU tbh. That goes hand in hand w/ a decreased interest in the hobby. This last tent pretty much grew itself w/o any help from me besides pulling the males and a once a week nute change. 12/ 12 from seed and the harvest is over 7 zips from 4 plants. I remember when I thought growing buds was complicated.
> 
> Hope you're well - just wanted to drop some pics of the non-hermied Greenpoints.


I feel you bro. When you don't have to tend to them and figure them out its really no challenge but I don't think I could ever be bored seeing beautiful plants grow especially ones I can smoke the finished product and feel all warm and fuzzy inside  damn 7 zips from from 4 12/12 from seed plants is amazing just shows the power of hydro. I'm good bro hope you are too and appreciate the non hermie pics of Greenpoint Monster Cookie cross. Should help a lot of the haters see that you can still get great plants even tho people are reporting bad news. Shows that you can't take everything a person says about herms to the heart fareal. So many people don't even know all the possibilities why a plant can herm. Thanks again for the info


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 17, 2015)

ya cant wait for the next jaws dropp Im going in on some 100% percent.


----------



## ActionHanks (Jun 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I look in every now and then, but am pretty much bored w/ RIU tbh. That goes hand in hand w/ a decreased interest in the hobby. This last tent pretty much grew itself w/o any help from me besides pulling the males and a once a week nute change. 12/ 12 from seed and the harvest is over 7 zips from 4 plants. I remember when I thought growing buds was complicated.
> 
> Hope you're well - just wanted to drop some pics of the non-hermied Greenpoints.


Ive been in the same boat Amos. Lol, who am i kidding, ive always been much more of a lurker than a poster. Since switching from coco to dwc, to vert, to nft, and now back to coco with sensors & drippers (hell ive used cfls, hps, leds) i feel like ive just kind of done all the things that used to excite me. 

Im still remembering to check out the strain review forum, but ive gotten so comfortable making crosses and creating fems, i can easily disregard the urge to buy anything new for quite a while.

Also got some non hermed gps coming down next week, along with a tester strain from cabin fever seeds. I"ll put pics in this thread


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 18, 2015)

Everytime I get bored with the hobby I add 2000 watts. Seems to always keep me on my toes.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I look in every now and then, but am pretty much bored w/ RIU tbh. That goes hand in hand w/ a decreased interest in the hobby. This last tent pretty much grew itself w/o any help from me besides pulling the males and a once a week nute change. 12/ 12 from seed and the harvest is over 7 zips from 4 plants. I remember when I thought growing buds was complicated.
> 
> Hope you're well - just wanted to drop some pics of the non-hermied Greenpoints.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Ive been in the same boat Amos. Lol, who am i kidding, ive always been much more of a lurker than a poster. Since switching from coco to dwc, to vert, to nft, and now back to coco with sensors & drippers (hell ive used cfls, hps, leds) i feel like ive just kind of done all the things that used to excite me.
> 
> Im still remembering to check out the strain review forum, but ive gotten so comfortable making crosses and creating fems, i can easily disregard the urge to buy anything new for quite a while.
> 
> Also got some non hermed gps coming down next week, along with a tester strain from cabin fever seeds. I"ll put pics in this thread



I'm with you. No more beans to buy, and an almost maintenance free grow regimen means there's not much more info to be gleaned from RIU. Still keeping an eye on the Breeders Boutique thread. I will re-up when they get Fireballs back, but that'll be the last buy.

I've got a 315 watt cfl [ 3 lamps ] grow going in a small tent - a Tangerine Power and a Brooklyn Mango 12 / 12 fs - about 10 days from finish. Beautiful buds. They've pretty much convinced me to retire the last hps after that tent gets done.

I look forward to seeing the gps and cf harvest pics. I've gotta say that both bb3 x mc plants made some potent buds, and the strawberry smell and flavor are there. The one Lake of Fire is a lights out eye closer.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2015)

Just chopped this from the 12 / 12 fs cfl experiment. It's one of my first Attitude freebies from a few years ago - Dinafem Blue Hash. In a one gallon dwc pail.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 11, 2015)

got me wanting to try a few 1212 fs!


----------



## eyes (Jul 11, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Just chopped this from the 12 / 12 fs cfl experiment. It's one of my first Attitude freebies from a few years ago - Dinafem Blue Hash. In a one gallon dwc pail.View attachment 3457096View attachment 3457097 View attachment 3457098 View attachment 3457099 View attachment 3457100


thats a sexy grl u got there,man


----------



## eyes (Jul 11, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Critical+ taken at day 55View attachment 3368954View attachment 3368955 View attachment 3368957


is that dinafem?


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 11, 2015)

eyes said:


> is that dinafem?


Yes


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> got me wanting to try a few 1212 fs!


Having smoked some BB3 x MC, Lake of Fire, Tangerine Power, and Brooklyn Mango, all grown 12 / 12 FS, there's no doubt in my mind that potency is not affected by skipping the veg phase. Much less yield under CFL than HID of course, but still a zip per plant in a one gal pail in cfl [ 4 per tent ] makes for a fine low cost, low maintenance way of running through a bunch of beans in a hurry.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 12, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Having smoked some BB3 x MC, Lake of Fire, Tangerine Power, and Brooklyn Mango, all grown 12 / 12 FS, there's no doubt in my mind that potency is not affected by skipping the veg phase. Much less yield under CFL than HID of course, but still a zip per plant in a one gal pail in cfl [ 4 per tent ] makes for a fine low cost, low maintenance way of running through a bunch of beans in a hurry.


What size hid did the 315 of cfl replace? Did you notice a huge difference in temps?
Glad to see you back man and trying things.
Wonder how the cfls would do in a reduced flowering cycle.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2015)

torontoke said:


> What size hid did the 315 of cfl replace? Did you notice a huge difference in temps?
> Glad to see you back man and trying things.
> Wonder how the cfls would do in a reduced flowering cycle.


The 2 x 3 tent always had 2 105 watt CFLs, but previously it was the veg tent for one of the bloom rooms, which I've shut down, keeping only the one 3 x 3 bloom tent w/ 400 W of sodium. So instead of moving them out after 4 wks of veg, I just put them in bloom at birth, and let them do their entire life span there, turning on the 3rd lamp when the flowering becomes vigorous.. The temps are about a third less than the halide, but the space is smaller.

My best _guess, _is that you'd have to have at least an equal amount of lumens if you went to cfl in your 6 or 8 hour cycle. I've never been a grow techie, but I don't think 400 watts of cfl would be significantly cooler than the same amount of halide.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 12, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> The 2 x 3 tent always had 2 105 watt CFLs, but previously it was the veg tent for one of the bloom rooms, which I've shut down, keeping only the one 3 x 3 bloom tent w/ 400 W of sodium. So instead of moving them out after 4 wks of veg, I just put them in bloom at birth, and let them do their entire life span there, turning on the 3rd lamp when the flowering becomes vigorous.. The temps are about a third less than the halide, but the space is smaller.
> 
> My best _guess, _is that you'd have to have at least an equal amount of lumens if you went to cfl in your 6 or 8 hour cycle. I've never been a grow techie, but I don't think 400 watts of cfl would be significantly cooler than the same amount of halide.


Ya i always wondered about those guys that run so many cfls that the wattage is as much or more than an hid yet they think the temps will be better. I always thought the efficiency is what matters and more sources of heat the higher the temps.
I used cfls for vegging the first week or so but never tried to flower with em. I assume your right tho i would need way more than would be practical.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2015)

@Bad Karma - how about a smoke report on the grape ape you posted here a few pages back, por favor? I;ve got a couple grape smuggler girl clones about halfway through [ grape ape x faceoff og], and am considering keeping a mom.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Here are some pics of my most recent harvest.
> 
> The White
> View attachment 3392779
> ...


see previous post.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 6, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> @Bad Karma - how about a smoke report on the grape ape you posted here a few pages back, por favor? I;ve got a couple grape smuggler girl clones about halfway through [ grape ape x faceoff og], and am considering keeping a mom.


You want a smoke report, you got it, amigo.
All of the following "clone only" strains were obtained from Dark Heart Nursery and grown out by yours truly. 

*Grape Ape
 *
A very relaxing, take the edge off, kind of medicine. If you have any inflammation issues going on in your body, where tension can build up, Grape Ape will melt it all away. It's great for after work, before bed, or anytime you're getting a little stressed out. Definitely more of a body stone, than a head high, but you still feel it a bit in the head.
Her taste is the standard "purple" flavor associated with the Purple lines, like GDP, and Eurkle. I still wouldn't call it grape, but it is unique, enticing, and enjoyable. Her scent is wonderful, and intoxicating in it's own right, still not quite "grape", but non the less amazing. A floral, berry/grape-ish, skunk, blend.

*The White
 *
So very, very, resinous. That is the first thing that comes to mind when describing The White and those thick layers of resin make for some very good medicine. It's pretty potent, hitting the mind, and body, quickly. The White is a well balanced hybrid, giving you a powerful wallop, from head, to toe. I'd call it a mentally aware kind of couchlock, unless you over do it, then it's nap time.
She smells strong, but not sweet, or fruity. I'd describe it more as earthy, hint of onion, skunk. I wouldn't say that her taste was anything really specific, pleasant, but nothing noteworthy.
Thanks to all of that resin, she seems to just keep going, and going, when smoked/vaped. That's something I really appreciate and enjoy.

*Platinum Girl Scout Cookies
 *
I'd heard so much hype around GSC over the last couple of years, I was really interested to grow this one, and see how it turned out. I can honestly say it was the best of the bunch. I was really impressed. Just crazy, rock hard buds, easily the densest ones I've ever grown. You can tell why it's called platinum from just one look at the resin, so copious, and radiant. It was actual hard to get a good picture of the Platinum GSC for that very reason, as the flash kept reflecting too strongly off of the buds.
She's an absolute home run in the potency department. I felt a great head high, while my body was nice and relaxed, without any couchlock. It's a strong, functional, high. Some serious top shelf medicine.
Her smell, and taste, were on the spicy side. Kind of peppery, but with some sweet, floral, hints to it.
She smokes/vapes for a good, long, time, too, thanks to all of that gorgeous resin.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> You want a smoke report, you got it, amigo.


Much obliged, compadre - great job on the buds, and the report. What are you tending to in your garden now?


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 6, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Much obliged, compadre - great job on the buds, and the report. What are you tending to in your garden now?


I've got two Ace of Spades (thanks amigo), and two Grape Ape x Platinum Cookies, going at the moment. I'm upgrading my garden very soon, in the next couple of weeks, so I'll show them off then. When everything is nice, new, and awesome looking.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks FUCKING KILLER Bad Karma!!! all of it


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you bro. When you don't have to tend to them and figure them out its really no challenge but I don't think I could ever be bored seeing beautiful plants grow especially ones I can smoke the finished product and feel all warm and fuzzy inside  damn 7 zips from from 4 12/12 from seed plants is amazing just shows the power of hydro. I'm good bro hope you are too and appreciate the non hermie pics of Greenpoint Monster Cookie cross. Should help a lot of the haters see that you can still get great plants even tho people are reporting bad news. Shows that you can't take everything a person says about herms to the heart fareal. So many people don't even know all the possibilities why a plant can herm. Thanks again for the info


Amen I just popped off on the GPS thread about that same thing


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 8, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Amen I just popped off on the GPS thread about that same thing


I haven't ran the Monster Cookies cross I have yet but from what I've seen of them they are fire. I understand dealing with Cookies anyway there's that chance for herm and nanners so it doesn't bother me. Seed runs aren't what you want to judge the plant by truly especially if you get a couple sacs or nanners. Some people cull those I run again to see but only stuff that doesn't full blown herm.

The ONYCD x Polar Beat OG is looking great. Very stinky in veg cant wait to see them finish. I've seen some pics and they get some nice color. Big and frosty too


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2015)

DNA Kushberry @ 9 weeks. It looked done @ 8, then started new foxtails during flush. Too bad....down it comes; everything else in the tent is done and chopped, and new clones need the tent.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2015)

Kushberry, trimmed up a bit.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3483305 Kushberry, trimmed up a bit.


What kinda smells/flavors is coming off that Kushberry?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> What kinda smells/flavors is coming off that Kushberry?


Not much smell, but I haven't jarred up any yet. The early smoke is excellent - much berry taste, and the stone hits hard and spacey in less than half a joint. I've sampled two joints...about to roll a 3rd.


----------



## Ryan70c10 (Aug 21, 2015)

First grow two more weeks and be harvest. Lsd. What you think


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2015)

Congratulations on your first grow! Be sure to post some harvest pics at chop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2015)

Quick dried a couple mid buds of this to sample while the rest finishes. Chill Factor - Ice River Genetics freebie thru NGR. Breeder description [ thanks @amgprb ] :

"Purple Apollo x Gummy Bear: This hybrid is a robust grower that has awesome medicinal value. With an absolutely awesome flavor and buzz, you can’t go wrong growing this strain."

I guess I'll find out directly......


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Quick dried a couple mid buds of this to sample while the rest finishes. Chill Factor - Ice River Genetics freebie thru NGR. Breeder description [ thanks @amgprb ] :
> 
> "Purple Apollo x Gummy Bear: This hybrid is a robust grower that has awesome medicinal value. With an absolutely awesome flavor and buzz, you can’t go wrong growing this strain."
> 
> ...


How you quick dry bro lol stupid question but we all do it and I always try to find a better way to do it to retain most flavor and potency


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

I have some Critical Sensi Star about ready, along with some Ace of Spades. It will be atleast two weeks. I could take some dry pics also!

I quick dry by putting it on top of my stereo. Is this a bad idea?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> How you quick dry bro lol stupid question but we all do it and I always try to find a better way to do it to retain most flavor and potency





MustangStudFarm said:


> I have some Critical Sensi Star about ready, along with some Ace of Spades. It will be atleast two weeks. I could take some dry pics also!
> 
> I quick dry by putting it on top of my stereo. Is this a bad idea?


Let me be clear - this plant is chopped. But while most all of it is hanging in the regular drying area, I really wanted a have a taste sooner than the usual 7 - 9 days. The two mid tops were hung about a foot away from the top exhaust port in the main tent. It's a gentle breeze of warm air for 12 hours a day, and by the third day it's smokeable in a joint. Two days and it'll vape good, but I dig a joint.......especially one with a good, white ash.  This is an extremely tasty smoke - if I were doing a blind taste toke, I'd have guessed cherry kush. A very relaxing, but not heavy smoke. So far.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 20, 2015)

Hmmmmm I have some ice river freebies as well. They just got bumped up in line to pop.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Quick dried a couple mid buds of this to sample while the rest finishes. Chill Factor - Ice River Genetics freebie thru NGR. Breeder description [ thanks @amgprb ] :
> 
> "Purple Apollo x Gummy Bear: This hybrid is a robust grower that has awesome medicinal value. With an absolutely awesome flavor and buzz, you can’t go wrong growing this strain."
> 
> ...


Gummy Bears, that is an Elemental creation right? I was just talking about their 5th Element. I am going to get a pack after the freebee that I got! I am glad to see some positive from Elemental. True OG kinda blows


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

I just posted this pic on one of my threads also, sorry! This is the first time that I have taken pics, always to 'noid. Critical SensiStar @6weeks. This was a lower bud that was not getting light, and I was running out of smoke!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

Give me a couple of weeks and I will have some tops @8weeks!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hmmmmm I have some ice river freebies as well. They just got bumped up in line to pop.


So do I Bob I got the Ice River Haze which had me interested cus I love haze I truly do so will look forward to popping them


----------



## Terk1974 (Sep 21, 2015)

I have quite a few coming down at once not a planned situation but i snatched a couple pics of some Quantum Kush from TGA.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Give me a couple of weeks and I will have some tops @8weeks!


Even though it sometimes looks like a personal history thread, it was always intended for folks to post chop pics of plants that have no RIU home [ such as In HOuse, Bodhi..etc], so by all means post your pics here, amigo. 



Terk1974 said:


> I have quite a few coming down at once not a planned situation but i snatched a couple pics of some Quantum Kush from TGA.]


Nice and colorful...I most always dig TGA smoke. What else is coming down? Feel free to show off the bounty here, amigo. [and a smoke report of the QK ].


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Even though it sometimes looks like a personal history thread, it was always intended for folks to post chop pics of plants that have no RIU home [ such as In HOuse, Bodhi..etc], so by all means post your pics here, amigo.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and colorful...I most always dig TGA smoke. What else is coming down? Feel free to show off the bounty here, amigo. [and a smoke report of the QK ].


 I have some Ace of Spades that looks decent, no purple but the buds are big...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2015)

A quick trim of the rest of the Chill Factor. Excellent smoke, right off the branch...


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 11, 2015)

This is pheno 2 clone of Archive Grape Smuggler, getting ready to get chopped at 55 days.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 11, 2015)

Sticking with the archive theme here's cured up piece of face off og. It's on my nightstand right now and I'm gonna have jar it back up. The offensively dank pinesol smell is burning my nose and I won't be able to sleep.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 12, 2015)

Anyone run the Pie face from archive?I have 5 females just went to flower...thanks


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3519692
> Sticking with the archive theme here's cured up piece of face off og. It's on my nightstand right now and I'm gonna have jar it back up. The offensively dank pinesol smell is burning my nose and I won't be able to sleep.


Does the "offensively dank pinesol smell " transfer to taste? How's the effect / potency?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 12, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Does the "offensively dank pinesol smell " transfer to taste? How's the effect / potency?


It does. Total mouth coating OG taste. And the "face off" is a good name. Feels like a velvet hammer to the face.


----------



## Terk1974 (Oct 12, 2015)

This one is getting there, she started flowering outside a little before I was ready, she's tiny but she's pretty another Quantum Kush.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2015)

TGA Chernobyl, chopped @ 63 days. Reeking of sweet lime. First time seeing purple in this strain.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 31, 2015)

Here are some pics of my recent fall harvest.

*Grape Ape x Platinum Cookies*



*Ace of Spades (S1), Jack's Cleaner Pheno*



*Ace of Spades (S1), Hybrid Pheno*


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2015)

NIce...how long did you take them?


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 1, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> NIce...how long did you take them?


Thanks, they went for about 9 weeks.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

Very nice shots!!! Those AOS have gotta be amazing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2016)

HSO Blue Dream
 

Breeders Boutique freebie - Livers


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2016)

Damn that HSO Blue Dream tho..i gots me a freebie of that hope mine looks as good!kinda smells?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 25, 2016)

Yea sandwiches that HSO Blue Dream is official. I pulled one down about a week before Amos and it is great tasting and smelling strain.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Damn that HSO Blue Dream tho..i gots me a freebie of that hope mine looks as good!kinda smells?


A mild smell atm, but maybe because the Livers is so overpowering - that one reeks big time. That's not a great pic.....but just before getting jarred - better pics in the HSO thread, including BigLittlejohn's. Haven't smoked any yet, but do have one rolled....waiting for the Liver's stone to wear off a bit to "clear the palette', as they say....lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 1, 2016)

TGA 3D tops.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 2, 2016)

Green beanz seeds "frog fart" smells and tastes like blueberry Sprite.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> TGA 3D tops.
> 
> View attachment 3647501 View attachment 3647502 View attachment 3647503 View attachment 3647504
> View attachment 3647506


How are the smells coming off those bad girls? And what is the 3D lineage if you don't mind?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3648103 View attachment 3648105 View attachment 3648106
> Green beanz seeds "frog fart" smells and tastes like blueberry Sprite.


Damn frog farts. Shit looks fire bro


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Green beanz seeds "frog fart" smells and tastes like blueberry Sprite.


Who names sparkling blueberry sprite buds "frog fart" ? Why not blueberry sprite  ? I always appreciate your contributions to the thread.



Bob Zmuda said:


> How are the smells coming off those bad girls? And what is the 3D lineage if you don't mind?


Apollo 13 x Jack the Ripper. Like most of the TGA I've run, it's about spot on with the description:
" Flowering time takes around 50 days. Flavour and smell reminds very tropical fruit like a coconuts and pineapple almost like a Pina Colada. The buzz is very calming and relaxing with a nice mix of the three THC profiles present."

Two phenos were chopped @ 52 days - lots of very small buds that are absotively delicious w/ +potency. The 3rd [ pictured ] was taken @ 56 days w/ +yield. Milder smell; have yet to sample the smoke.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Who names sparkling blueberry sprite buds "frog fart" ? Why not blueberry sprite  ? I always appreciate your contributions to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I know right. Frog fart is not the most enticing name. Alien og X dj short blueberry X the white. Frog fart ? Hmmmm. Ha. 

Thanks man. Your contributions kick ass on here. Haven't run much tga. Only Jesus Og. It wasn't too "og" but I did really like it. Had a cheese quake clone but it stalled on me and never took off= culled.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 2, 2016)

And while we're at it these are some super star Tahoe nugs from dank genetics. Lemon head candy tastes. Face melter.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2016)

For reporting purposes only, here's a beast: a $2.50 LK bean popped for a backup. 10 weeks, and obviously wasn't done, but she had to get the boot; I needed her space. I expect 3 + zips dry, which will likely all go to my contractor amigo in barter.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2016)

How many ways do I not like this plant? Many, many ways. Unhappy with the nute buffet, and smells awful being the top 2. This GDPv2 was eliminated from the goji project; clones killed. However, the 2nd GDPv2 has been much happier, prettier, and will come out later today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2016)

Top half of a Mace Genetics GDP x Goji. Had a tad of rot just below, thankfully just the one spot.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> How many ways do I not like this plant? Many, many ways. Unhappy with the nute buffet, and smells awful being the top 2. This GDPv2 was eliminated from the goji project; clones killed. However, the 2nd GDPv2 has been much happier, prettier, and will come out later today.
> View attachment 3710351 View attachment 3710352 View attachment 3710353 View attachment 3710354 View attachment 3710355


I know you may no have like this but I'm glad to see something from the new release GDP beans from Ken. Look forward to seeing the 2nd pheno. This one looks good tho and at least it got some purple to it what's it smell like just curious?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I know you may no have like this but I'm glad to see something from the new release GDP beans from Ken. Look forward to seeing the 2nd pheno. This one looks good tho and at least it got some purple to it what's it smell like just curious?


It smells like a soured reservoir where the air stone failed.....or, like food left too long in the fridge that's spoiled, with a pine undertone. But after 3 weeks in bloom, it was unhappy, as were the Mace and 2nd gdpV2 to a much lesser degree. The Goji in the same tent, with the same regimen, has performed flawlessly, and looks like 9 - 10 weeks to finish.

Here's the Mace GDP x goji, which after barely surviving as a youngster, turned into a fine plant.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2016)

soured rez,yuk! how does #2 smell?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 18, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> soured rez,yuk! how does #2 smell?


Much better, but not outstanding. Kind of a mossy, flowery smell, but very mild. Here's some pics:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2016)

GDPv2 #2. The nugs came out nice. I'm hitting the first sample, and am very surprised; in a good way.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2016)

HSO Black D.O.G. taken @ 56 days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2016)

Female Seeds Blueberry Cheesecake @hockeybry2


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2016)

HSO Chocolate Mint


----------



## elkamino (Sep 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> HSO Chocolate Mint
> 
> View attachment 3774334 View attachment 3774335 View attachment 3774336 View attachment 3774337


Nice buds! 

Do you get any chocolate mint smell or taste?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Nice buds!
> 
> Do you get any chocolate mint smell or taste?


Rock hard buds with hardly any smell. Won't sample any for several days.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Clock this;
> View attachment 3340000 View attachment 3340001


And just to show what a difference a year makes, Jillybean;


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 5, 2016)

Truth Serum from Pisces genetics
 easy plant very good smoke

Raspberry sour diesel from Holy Smoke
pheno plushberry?
good better after long cure

Blue dream haze from caliconn
  big yield fantastic daytime smoke

Purple chedder from Connoisseur Genetics
  perfect combo between cheese and purple awesome taste definitely nighttime smoke

Raspberry sour diesel(pheno diesel)
  good smoke but nothing to remember


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2016)

fireballs#2
 

Chernobyl / slymer


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> fireballs#2
> View attachment 3799937 View attachment 3799941
> 
> Chernobyl / slymer
> View attachment 3799942 View attachment 3799943


Two of my all time favorites right there. Great job, Bob !


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Two of my all time favorites right there. Great job, Bob !



tnx..my favorites at the moment too


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2017)

Took down two BOG Lifesavers @ 70 days today. #1 seems ready, and pics are below. #2 was far from done; at least two weeks easy. But I need the tent, and as good as it might be, it's gotta go. You can see it hovering in the background on this pic, #1 in front.
 

Both are barely a foot tall, and the colas are fat, especially #2, so much so that I fear I'll find some rot when I dry trim. I had to hold them up with ties to the top of the tent - very heavy. I had clones of both, but didn't like that they had to be boosted to reach the light, and the slow bloom and finish time, so were culled. They do have a nice, hard candy scent, as advertised. More of #1 
[ @HydroRed ]


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 1, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Took down two BOG Lifesavers @ 70 days today. #1 seems ready, and pics are below. #2 was far from done; at least two weeks easy. But I need the tent, and as good as it might be, it's gotta go. You can see it hovering in the background on this pic, #1 in front.
> View attachment 3865979
> 
> Both are barely a foot tall, and the colas are fat, especially #2, so much so that I fear I'll find some rot when I dry trim. I had to hold them up with ties to the top of the tent - very heavy. I had clones of both, but didn't like that they had to be boosted to reach the light, and the slow bloom and finish time, so were culled. They do have a nice, hard candy scent, as advertised. More of #1
> ...


at least they show a decent amount of resin, great work @Amos Otis A. Hole 

PS going through this thread, I can't believe you were messing with me, what are you getting? .3 gram per watt of light? good job anyway


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Took down two BOG Lifesavers @ 70 days today. #1 seems ready, and pics are below. #2 was far from done; at least two weeks easy. But I need the tent, and as good as it might be, it's gotta go. You can see it hovering in the background on this pic, #1 in front.
> View attachment 3865979
> 
> Both are barely a foot tall, and the colas are fat, especially #2, so much so that I fear I'll find some rot when I dry trim. I had to hold them up with ties to the top of the tent - very heavy. I had clones of both, but didn't like that they had to be boosted to reach the light, and the slow bloom and finish time, so were culled. They do have a nice, hard candy scent, as advertised. More of #1
> ...


Wow, thats massive compared to what I got haha. Nice work, just wish the finish times were better for ya.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Took down two BOG Lifesavers @ 70 days today. #1 seems ready, and pics are below. #2 was far from done; at least two weeks easy. But I need the tent, and as good as it might be, it's gotta go. You can see it hovering in the background on this pic, #1 in front.
> View attachment 3865979
> 
> Both are barely a foot tall, and the colas are fat, especially #2, so much so that I fear I'll find some rot when I dry trim. I had to hold them up with ties to the top of the tent - very heavy. I had clones of both, but didn't like that they had to be boosted to reach the light, and the slow bloom and finish time, so were culled. They do have a nice, hard candy scent, as advertised. More of #1
> ...


70 days on the one and another two weeks on the other?? I've always heard BOG strains mature quick. Seedfinder.eu claims Lifesaver's done in 45-48 days... Not what you found @Amos Otis ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2017)

elkamino said:


> 70 days on the one and another two weeks on the other?? I've always heard BOG strains mature quick. Seedfinder.eu claims Lifesaver's done in 45-48 days... Not what you found @Amos Otis ?


Not at all. The package also states 48 - 55 days, so that's what I planned for. Which is why the 2nd will be dried and parceled into the barter cabinet. I could see someone running a full tent of these, but for a mixed strain tent, which is always what I do, it just doesn't work for me. However, now that it's done, #1 smells superb.




GreenSanta said:


> at least they show a decent amount of resin, great work @Amos Otis A. Hole
> 
> PS going through this thread, I can't believe you were messing with me, what are you getting? .3 gram per watt of light? good job anyway


I know, right? 

  



HydroRed said:


> Wow, thats massive compared to what I got haha. Nice work, just wish the finish times were better for ya.


Yeah, I hate to put in that much time then have to take one early. If it were summer, I'd just put it in a west window to finish, but that's not an option this time of year. I expect some good smoke; thanks, amigo.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3870431 View attachment 3870432


ID that beauty, Bob !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 7, 2017)

Fireballs bro... the "bob+ pheno...lol...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2017)

A few from a recent harvest, some are still drying.

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) F2/P3:



Jack The Ripper by TGA:

 

Blue Ripper x Harlequin:



Blue Ripper F2/P5:



Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> A few from a recent harvest, some are still drying.
> 
> Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) F2/P3:
> 
> ...









I've got to get back to some TGA buds - great harvest, amigo.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 10, 2017)

I toss up some Gorilla Bubble if that's OK... 
 
 
That last one was a week or week and a half before harvest...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2017)

I get the feeling you dig that Gorilla Bubble @PerroVerde  Hpw long are they going, on avg? You're more than welcome to display your skills and results in the thread anytime.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got to get back to some TGA buds - great harvest, amigo.


Cheers Amos, JTR's definitely worth a hunt. Crosses well too, she's the original female from that Blue Ripper cross.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Amos, JTR's definitely worth a hunt. Crosses well too, she's the original female from that Blue Ripper cross.


I have never grown Jack the Ripper (well I can see in my email that I have ordered 1 seed back in 2012 but I dont recall ever growing it haha) The breed is in a ton of my crosses though, after years of growing said crosses I feel I know damn well what the Jack the Ripper is. It seems to pass on the bud structure really well and the frost. Seems to dominate in most crosses as well, which can be good and bad!

It's funny how closely related are our crosses, I bet we are toking on some of the same flavors at times!!

yours : Blue Ripper X Harlequin
mine: Blue City Diesel X Pennywise X Senora Ampero ....pennywise = Harlequin X the Ripper and Senora Ampero is Juanita Lagrimosa X the Ripper

and your Jack The Ripper looks just like a Pennywise X Senora Ampero X Space Bomb X Haoma I am gonna harvest 2 weeks from now.


Cool Stuff!!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3873127
> 
> I get the feeling you dig that Gorilla Bubble @PerroVerde  Hpw long are they going, on avg? You're more than welcome to display your skills and results in the thread anytime.


Thank you @Amos Otis . The GB cut I have could have been taken at eight and a half but I took it a day after nine at 64. You will find one you like I'm sure of it...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Amos, JTR's definitely worth a hunt. Crosses well too, she's the original female from that Blue Ripper cross.


My first serious crush was TGA weed, especially the JTR crosses. Chernobyl, 3D, and Ripped Bubba all rocked, yet somehow I've strayed. I've intended to run a 5 pack of Jack Skellington for 2 years +.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 10, 2017)

@Amos Otis , the Bad Dog Genetics crosses use a stud called Long Bottom Leaf. Long Bottom Leaf is SFV Og x Jacks Cleaner. Which cross did you get from GLG if I may pry? I know you have love for TGA...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> @Amos Otis , the Bad Dog Genetics crosses use a stud called Long Bottom Leaf. Long Bottom Leaf is SFV Og x Jacks Cleaner. Which cross did you get from GLG if I may pry? I know you have love for TGA...


Bad Dog? I got the starfighter F2 x LBL. The TG 5 pack freebies are Killer Queen x Blue Sattelite something something.... Is that the same Killer Queen as Jack Skellington?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Bad Dog? I got the starfighter F2 x LBL. The TG 5 pack freebies are Killer Queen x Blue Sattelite something something.... Is that the same Killer Queen as Jack Skellington?


I think the Killer Queen TG is using is Killer Queen Reduxe, I'm sure Tony can fill in more info on her but I remember him saying something about using the pineapple pheno as the mom. Tony has also worked the blue satilie to the point of having a super blueberry keeper.

Bad Dog or Dawg Genetics is the name DBJ or Dragon Boat Jeffy from GLG runs the LBL crosses under...


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 10, 2017)

*Sherbet*
   

*Grape Ape*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> I think the Killer Queen TG is using is Killer Queen Reduxe, I'm sure Tony can fill in more info on her but I remember him saying something about using the pineapple pheno as the mom.


Cool...TGA uses the G-13 pheno in Jack Skellington. "bout got that queen covered.



Bad Karma said:


> *Sherbet*
> 
> *Grape Ape*


You've been running Grape Ape for awhile, no? Must be as good as it looks. Good to see you around again, BK>


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I have never grown Jack the Ripper (well I can see in my email that I have ordered 1 seed back in 2012 but I dont recall ever growing it haha) The breed is in a ton of my crosses though, after years of growing said crosses I feel I know damn well what the Jack the Ripper is. It seems to pass on the bud structure really well and the frost. Seems to dominate in most crosses as well, which can be good and bad!
> 
> It's funny how closely related are our crosses, I bet we are toking on some of the same flavors at times!!
> 
> ...


Lol yeah sounds like we could be toking each other's weed. The F1 cross of the Blue Ripper x Harlequin pulled that killer pheno with good production, lots of frost, density, loud smell, it tastes similar but stronger than the Harlequin mother. Going to see about getting it tested, would like to see some CBD in there from the Harlequin end. Just about finished drying and smoked a tester, like tropical fruit candy and very sticky


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol yeah sounds like we could be toking each other's weed. The F1 cross of the Blue Ripper x Harlequin pulled that killer pheno with good production, lots of frost, density, loud smell, it tastes similar but stronger than the Harlequin mother. Going to see about getting it tested, would like to see some CBD in there from the Harlequin end. Just about finished drying and smoked a tester, like tropical fruit candy and very sticky


sounds awesome!! from the feedback I am getting so far mine seems to be a high CBD because it does not have a lot of kick... I did harvest a hair early because I wanted to reveg for sure. I am happy whether it is high in CBD or not, it smells and tastes so good, the blueberry muffin pheno that is.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> You've been running Grape Ape for awhile, no? Must be as good as it looks. Good to see you around again, BK>


Yeah, I've been running Grape Ape for well over a year now. She really helps with my inflammation issues. I'm actually gearing up to do some breeding with her soon. I'll be reversing a cut of Grape Ape for some self pollinated S1's and to cross with Strawberry Watermelon OG.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> Strawberry Watermelon OG.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 10, 2017)

Any pics of this strawberry watermelon og


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 10, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Any pics of this strawberry watermelon og


Nothing at the moment but I just started flowering some SWOG plants. Give me a few weeks and I'll have something for you.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 11, 2017)

White Berry Kush from @40AmpstoFreedom . Bluebonic x Karma's White Og V2.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 11, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> HSO Black D.O.G. taken @ 56 days.
> 
> View attachment 3715148 View attachment 3715154 View attachment 3715155 View attachment 3715156 View attachment 3715157 View attachment 3715159 View attachment 3715160 View attachment 3715161 View attachment 3715162


I read that's supposed to be a 48 day strain, what do you think of that Black D.O.G., all in all? Looks pretty decent, what does it smoke like, in as much as you can say?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I read that's supposed to be a 48 day strain, what do you think of that Black D.O.G., all in all? Looks pretty decent, what does it smoke like, in as much as you can say?


I've only grown the one, but loved it - one of my favorites from last year. @jrock420 has one that looks almost identical. Mine scored high on every level - speed, +yield, delicious smell and taste, and solid potency. I went through the jars in no time at all, and just dunked another last night.. There's probably more discussion in the Humboldt and New Harvest threads.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 11, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I've only grown the one, but loved it - one of my favorites from last year. @jrock420 has one that looks almost identical. Mine scored high on every level - speed, +yield, delicious smell and taste, and solid potency. I went through the jars in no time at all, and just dunked another last night.. There's probably more discussion in the Humboldt and New Harvest threads.


Cool, thanks for your take, I have had my eye on it for a while


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 11, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Cool, thanks for your take, I have had my eye on it for a while


This is my black dog. She is one of my most fire strains in the garden as of now. I pull mine at 9 weeks. I've heard of the earlier finishing phenos tho.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

Hammerhead's sour glue day 42


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

Mace's gdp x goji og ( freebie)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mace's gdp x goji og ( freebie)View attachment 3874592


I ran that one last spring. It was honery throughout, and ended up w/ some rot. Didn't care for it, nor the GDPv2 grown with it, and I love goji. Hope yours is way better.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I ran that one last spring. It was honery throughout, and ended up w/ some rot. Didn't care for it, nor the GDPv2 grown with it, and I love goji. Hope yours is way better.


Thanks man-been lurking for yrs-finally got the nerve to post-ive ran it 4x -taste like strawberry & bland grape kool aid mixed with burnt rubber


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks man-been lurking for yrs-finally got the nerve to post-ive ran it 4x -taste like strawberry & bland grape kool aid mixed with burnt rubber


Yeah, that burned rubber ruined it for me. Here's a better pic of it, and you're always welcome to post your harvest pics and comments here, amigo.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, that burned rubber ruined it for me. Here's a better pic of it, and you're always welcome to post your harvest pics and comments here, amigo.


Yours looks good-appreciate letting me post-seen your black dog as well looks killer-i run Sapphire og from hso


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

@PerroVerde thanks man-been lurking on your thread good stuff-digging your gorilla bubble-love my sour glue(sour dubbxgg4)


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 12, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @PerroVerde thanks man-been lurking on your thread good stuff-digging your gorilla bubble-love my sour glue(sour dubbxgg4)


Your flowers look great bro! I picked up Tony's Sour Dubb (clone only) x Gorilla Bubble Bx2 and am looking forward to when I can pop them, I think he calls it Gorilla Dubb. What's the nose and flavor on your Sour Glue and where do you get your Hammerhead Gear?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Your flowers look great bro! I picked up Tony's Sour Dubb (clone only) x Gorilla Bubble Bx2 and am looking forward to when I can pop them, I think he calls it Gorilla Dubb. What's the nose and flavor on your Sour Glue and where do you get your Hammerhead Gear?


Got Hammerhead gear on Beanbid.com bout 8 months ago-never gonna get gg4 where iam at so i was researching riu & found pixs of hhead's-lucked in to Beanbid.com-the nose on sour glue is intoxicating bro-like melted hash over chocolate mocha-taste jus coats your mouth-its killer night time meds


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

@larry bird 77 love your username & avatar-bird was my hero when i was a kid


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 13, 2017)

This one was cookies kush whet just over 2lbs


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 16, 2017)

mr mustache said:


> Trim your nails you dirty fuck!


hahahaha, I was thinking the same thing buddy.


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 16, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> I've got a ditch that needs digging, what's the hourly rate to rent your thumb nail?


hahahahahahahaha. KILLER


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 16, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did it ever occur to you guys that this could be a "she"..... thus the long finger nails??


NO, but your are right buddy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2017)

Slow day on the threads, so may as well toke up and enjoy a minute with the King.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 25, 2017)

Grease monkey. 

Exotic.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3884894 View attachment 3884895
> Grease monkey.
> 
> Exotic.


looks great Bob...dont tell me thats an iphone pic?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 25, 2017)

greencropper said:


> looks great Bob...dont tell me thats an iphone pic?


Yep an old cracked iPhone 5


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 25, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> White Berry Kush from @40AmpstoFreedom . Bluebonic x Karma's White Og V2.
> View attachment 3873494
> View attachment 3873495


Just wanted to say thanks for posting these I just randomly saw it and make sme mad I may have missed other notifications from people cuz I don't always look at all my alerts ;\ Looks liek you got some good samples! =)


----------



## greencropper (Jan 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yep an old cracked iPhone 5


dang!...i cant get pics like that with my canon, gotta try a different method!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 26, 2017)

Mace's (gdp x goji og)- i call it papaw


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mace's (gdp x goji og)- i call it papawView attachment 3885597


That looks very nice! I have multiple packs of those. I thought I remember @Amos Otis not liking the finished product? Or something was up with them?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 26, 2017)

@Bob Zmuda been admiring your work for awhile-got some cannaventure(og) because of your pixs in this thread-although my experience wasnt the same-mine had a flat sprite taste -only ran 2 beans-gonna go back to it early this yr


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That looks very nice! I have multiple packs of those. I thought I remember @Amos Otis not liking the finished product? Or something was up with them?


Yes he ran them-we both agree kinda of weird taste-mine is a good yeilder -gonna run it 1 more time-its stayed in the starting 5 because of the yeild & color-


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Bob Zmuda been admiring your work for awhile-got some cannaventure(og) because of your pixs in this thread-although my experience wasnt the same-mine had a flat sprite taste -only ran 2 beans-gonna go back to it early this yr


Thanks man I appreciate it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That looks very nice! I have multiple packs of those. I thought I remember @Amos Otis not liking the finished product? Or something was up with them?


It's one page back where @Bubby'sndalab and I kicked it around a bit. Mine was pretty, but I didn't care for the smoke. It smoked [ and looked ] a lot like 2 gdpV2s I ran at about the same time, so I figure goji stayed home in that cross.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> It's one page back where @Bubby'sndalab and I kicked it around a bit. Mine was pretty, but I didn't care for the smoke. It smoked [ and looked ] a lot like 2 gdpV2s I ran at about the same time, so I figure goji stayed home in that cross.


@amos does goji have gigantic fan leaves? This plants fan leaves are huge -jus wondering if it leans towards goji


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @amos does goji have gigantic fan leaves? This plants fan leaves are huge -jus wondering if it leans towards goji


I can't recall that mine have, but I've been running clones since last spring. I just went and looked at the one that's left, and the fans are nothing out of the ordinary. [btw....if you don't have any goji to run, MWS and the 'tude sell singles. I highly recommend. ]


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Purple sherb x dosido


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> It's one page back where @Bubby'sndalab and I kicked it around a bit. Mine was pretty, but I didn't care for the smoke. It smoked [ and looked ] a lot like 2 gdpV2s I ran at about the same time, so I figure goji stayed home in that cross.


I keep _almost_ popping them but remember your experience.

I have run a lot of bodhi and still haven't ever done Goji. I have a pack and I think it's finally time.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3885705
> Purple sherb x dosido


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't recall that mine have, but I've been running clones since last spring. I just went and looked at the one that's left, and the fans are nothing out of the ordinary. [btw....if you don't have any goji to run, MWS and the 'tude sell singles. I highly recommend. ]


I have been eyeballin bodhi-i usually go through tdt(ngr)-but with all their changes & such plus always sold out of stuff-might go a different route-all bodhi gear makes my head spin with all those killer cuts


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I keep _almost_ popping them but remember your experience.
> 
> I have run a lot of bodhi and still haven't ever done Goji. I have a pack and I think it's finally time.


Your wolfpack looked kill


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Your wolfpack looked kill


Thanks! I really really liked it.

Taste, yield, looks and a great high.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have run a lot of bodhi and still haven't ever done Goji. I have a pack and I think it's finally time.


Long past. Think of it like this: if me and the rest of the hacks in the Bodhi thread can consistently get kill out of those beans, imagine what a grower with skills could net?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 26, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3885705
> Purple sherb x dosido


@hockeybry2 is that ihg gear?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Long past. Think of it like this: if me and the rest of the hacks in the Bodhi thread can consistently get kill out of those beans, imagine what a grower with skills could net?




Someday I'll have some brisco county genetics in the garden lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Someday I'll have some brisco county genetics in the garden lol


The non-legend continues to grow.  You have a connection?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @hockeybry2 is that ihg gear?


Yup Good ol ihg. Dont think they ever released the strain, just were freebies I got from Belle Isle


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Some cookies


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Spirit in the sky X animal cookies


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> The non-legend continues to grow.  You have a connection?


No haha just saw some grows and they looked nice. 

also, I hardly think the word "hack" applies to you and the bodhi thread folks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No haha just saw some grows and they looked nice.
> .


Everybody wants in on the orgi.  Fortunately, I know the guy in the middle of it. [ba da boom]. He'd likely hook up a good cat.

This is the first 3 beans birthed of BCG's " Big Smith ". Depending on the gender of a BCG Phantom Stash, the 'Big Shirley' on the R might get a shot at the big time.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 27, 2017)

fookie nug


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> fookie nug
> View attachment 3886243


Did you win grower of the year, or whatever it is / was on that contest in the ad section? I'd like to know if my vote mattered.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 27, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you win grower of the year, or whatever it is / was on that contest in the ad section? I'd like to know if my vote mattered.


yea, ya sent me over the top bro !, frostiest buds or something, surprised the shit out of me !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 27, 2017)

oh...and thank you


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> yea, ya sent me over the top bro!, frostiest buds or something, surprised the shit out of me !


 That's bitchen, Bob ! 
I must not have got 'most humble', as I haven't been contacted.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 29, 2017)

@Amos Otis

Did I see you grew and liked the "black dog" from HSO? I have 3 freebies of it and keep almost popping them...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @Amos Otis
> 
> Did I see you grew and liked the "black dog" from HSO? I have 3 freebies of it and keep almost popping them...


I've only ran one, but it was one of the best plants/smokes from last year...got a 2 week seedling at the moment. Pics of it should be just a couple of pages back, and in the HSO thread,


----------



## Odin* (Jan 29, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> That's bitchen, Bob !
> I must not have got 'most humble', as I haven't been contacted.


You won, but since I made up the category, the best you can expect to receive is a major award ("fra-jee-lay", it's Italian).


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I've only ran one, but it was one of the best plants/smokes from last year...got a 2 week seedling at the moment. Pics of it should be just a couple of pages back, and in the HSO thread,


Thanks man.

Gonna pop them this next round. Looked delicious.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 4, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> yea, ya sent me over the top bro !, frostiest buds or something, surprised the shit out of me !


Congrats Bob!

Could post this in the Dynasty thread, but I like it here. Huckleberry DesTar in the jar.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 4, 2017)

Super Lemon Haze 16 weeks of flower. DWC


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2017)

Some pics of Brisco County Genetic's 'Orgi", chopped a few days ago @ 10 weeks.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 26, 2017)

@Amos Otis - is this your"orgi" cross? Looks killer man


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Amos Otis - is this your"orgi" cross? Looks killer man


Yes, indeed. It's goji x agent orange. Smokes orange and potent, no joke. 10 weeks is longer than I like...the only negative, and maybe should have went a few days longer.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes, indeed. It's goji x agent orange. Smokes orange and potent, no joke. 10 weeks is longer than I like...the only negative, and maybe should have went a few days longer.


Yes i agree 10 weeker's are a bit long for me


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2017)

So pics are back...


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Some pics of Brisco County Genetic's 'Orgi", chopped a few days ago @ 10 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894929View attachment 3894924 View attachment 3894926 View attachment 3894927


Wow, you did a GREAT job with her!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 26, 2017)

Candy delicious candy. Harvested week or so. 

She's ok taste not the best. She will get better I think with cure. She was a redhead. Lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Wow, you did a GREAT job with her!


Thanks, amigo. I hate to deflect a compliment, but I treat all plants the same. Most like the nute regimen, a few don't, but if they turn out well I give all props to the bean maker.

Oh, wait........


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 27, 2017)

Hash Plant 4x8 1 plant scrog 33.7


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 27, 2017)

Grape Ape fresh trimmed


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 27, 2017)

Grape Ape


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 27, 2017)

Death Star on the vine week 10


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 27, 2017)

Death Star on the vine week 7


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 3896289
> 
> Hash Plant 4x8 1 plant scrog 33.7


That's an impressive tent, amigo. How much time did you invest in veg to get that beast trained? Is it worth it time-wise vs more plants / clones with less time in veg?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 27, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> That's an impressive tent, amigo. How much time did you invest in veg to get that beast trained? Is it worth it time-wise vs more plants / clones with less time in veg?


Thank you for the likes!
10 week veg and now i'm behind...lol. I'm chopping the D Star next week and that will be the last 1 plant scrog I do. Next will be a Gorilla Glue and Black Berry Dream in the tent with a 5 or 6 week veg. It will depend on how long it takes to fill the screen.
Currently in week two of veg w/ the GG and BBD


----------



## cindysid (Feb 27, 2017)

Absolutely stunning! Great work!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 27, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Absolutely stunning! Great work!


Thank you so much!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 27, 2017)

The Death Star about 3 weeks ago. The T5's are about 5 or 6 inches from the super cropped part of the plant. The 1000w only covers about a 6x5 foot print efficiently. Awesome colors with the t5's though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2017)

Recently pulled down my last sour kosher.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2017)

A little trial run of HSO sour blueberry. Just pulled so I haven't smoked it yet but it has a berry bubble gum smell and great bud formation,


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Thank you for the likes!
> 10 week veg and now i'm behind...lol.


Thank _you_, and everyone that posts their fine work in this thread and elsewhere. 

Scrog's done well, or in your case, superbly, are always the most impressive tents to me, But a 6 - 10 week veg? I don't like a 10 week bloom...lol...too slow for me, I've got more beans to pop. Man, I'm halfway or better through bloom with 4 - 5 plants by then. Even so, I'd love to have the patience to try that. Harvest must be brutal.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 28, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Recently pulled down my last sour kosher.
> View attachment 3896441
> View attachment 3896442


What's the flavor in this one bro


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Thank _you_, and everyone that posts their fine work in this thread and elsewhere.
> 
> Scrog's done well, or in your case, superbly, are always the most impressive tents to me, But a 6 - 10 week veg? I don't like a 10 week bloom...lol...too slow for me, I've got more beans to pop. Man, I'm halfway or better through bloom with 4 - 5 plants by then. Even so, I'd love to have the patience to try that. Harvest must be brutal.


I call it the 2 pound tent.. I've been getting good results in it with 1, 2 or 3 plants. I just needed to prove to myself that I can get 2 lbs regardless of plant count (strain dependent of course). The down side to 1 plant is the extreme veg time. I'll agree with you....WAY TOO LONG! The chop is usually split up into a couple days. That Hash plant was not an easy beast to trim. It took 3, 6-8 hour days. I'll mention NO MORE HASH PLANT in my future. The Death Star coming down next Monday will take about 9 or 10 hours with a few breaks in between with lots of scissor hash cleanings.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 28, 2017)

@Amos Otis -sorry man these aren't harvest pics but i really enjoy this thread-rp's sour kush-day 39


----------



## GroErr (Feb 28, 2017)

Couple of pretty girls right at week 7 and just about to get the chop, 3-5 days left...

Blue Pyramid (Pyramid seeds, fem):



Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin poly cross (Blue Harley):



Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Amos Otis -sorry man these aren't harvest pics but i really enjoy this thread-rp's sour kush-day 39


Now if I let one rule breaker slide................. then they better look as good as this one. That's beautious.

@GroErr - nice...and I dig the name "Blue Harley! . Naming new strains might be my new favorite hobby. Top 5 anyway ..


----------



## GroErr (Feb 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Now if I let one rule breaker slide................. then they better look as good as this one. That's beautious.
> 
> @GroErr - nice...and I dig the name "Blue Harley! . Naming new strains might be my new favorite hobby. Top 5 anyway ..


Cheers Amos, always fun trying to come up with names! Hit the jackpot with that one, about 10-12 seeds in this pheno popped with 1 oz. per gallon of medium production, incredible unique taste/smell and ~7 week finish. My new outdoor strain for this summer


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Now if I let one rule breaker slide................. then they better look as good as this one. That's beautious.
> 
> @GroErr - nice...and I dig the name "Blue Harley! . Naming new strains might be my new favorite hobby. Top 5 anyway


Breakin the law,breakin the law


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Breakin the law,breakin the lawView attachment 3896994


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What's the flavor in this one bro


It smells like strawberry/cherry jolly rancher and tastes very similar but not quite as intense as real candy. But yeah, fruity with no real hint of og or sour diesel.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 28, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It smells like strawberry/cherry jolly rancher and tastes very similar but not quite as intense as real candy. But yeah, fruity with no real hint of og or sour diesel.


Is it potent


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Is it potent


Yes sir, she blows my HSO blue dream away both flavor and potency.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 1, 2017)

Some killer bud pr0n guys


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 7, 2017)

Rp sour kush day 49-gonna go another week or so


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 7, 2017)

Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4-day 49- gonna come down this weekend


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 7, 2017)

@genuity hey man-was lurking over a yr ago or so & you mentioned beanbid & said they were legit-got my hhead gear there-best purchase ever-need to say thanks


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Mar 7, 2017)

orange dub dub next on the chopping block   and Kimbo kush ready for the jar      mom  sour bubble hanging


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2017)

@AlaskaBigMike420 - orange dub dub is....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 8, 2017)

Hso-Sapphire og-day 50-probably go 63


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's that Blue Harley I posted above (3gal fabric), pulled at Day 56, into the dark for a couple of days until I get some time to trim her up. Smells like tropical fruit candy sitting in a bowl of hash, so does my whole house now 



   

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Here's that Blue Harley I posted above (3gal fabric), pulled at Day 56, into the dark for a couple of days until I get some time to trim her up. Smells like tropical fruit candy sitting in a bowl of hash, so does my whole house now
> 
> Cheers


NIce. Be sure to post a smoke report somewhere. I've never smoked a CBD strain, but get quite a bit of aches and pains relief from what I do.

I remember seeing a strain somewhere....maybe TH Seeds, called Heavy Duty Fruity. Blue Harley is what I imagined it would look like.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> NIce. Be sure to post a smoke report somewhere. I've never smoked a CBD strain, but get quite a bit of aches and pains relief from what I do.
> 
> I remember seeing a strain somewhere....maybe TH Seeds, called Heavy Duty Fruity. Blue Harley is what I imagined it would look like.


Cheers, I've been smoking the original from seed almost exclusively lately, can't put it down. It's a fruity smell for sure, very complex, mostly tropical fruits like mango but there's strawberry (very sweet, another pheno I ran smelled mainly like strawberry) and even something like watermelon on exhale (haven't been able to nail down that one, but it's good!). On exhale and when you open up a jar you also get the hash/blueberry, great bag appeal and double bagger for strength of smell.

The high is interesting too, much like the Harlequin mother. It's a lighter head stone, you know you're stoned but fully functional, aware but not racy like some sativas and you can get shit done on it. Then there's something like a body stone but different, I call it chilled as it doesn't couch lock you like a heavy indica, this likely comes from CBD as the Harlequin does that to me as well. Muscle tension like tight neck, back muscle pains from gardening or sports go away almost immediately. A good chunk of this one I just pulled will go to sift for edibles, it should make some great coconut oil caps


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2017)

Today's smoke: just off the branch Dolato.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 9, 2017)

Death Star. 1st top of a 13 hour trim.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 9, 2017)

off the rack and into the jars


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 9, 2017)

gallons of DS


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 9, 2017)

Bodhi's Black Raspberry Goji...


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 9, 2017)

Jaw's Gear Green Crack Og...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 13, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Bodhi's Black Raspberry Goji...
> View attachment 3903050
> View attachment 3903051


Yesss


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2017)

Brisco County Genetics introduces "Big Smith" - Fat Grape Cheese x Agent Orange.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2017)

SSDD harvested this morning. I've got 2 keepers. The this one smells like strawberry milk.  

And this one smells like buttered blueberry muffins. This cuts a bit stronger. Both are great smoke.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 14, 2017)

Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4-harvested monday-day 55-nug shots when dry


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 16, 2017)

Rp sour kush-took it down today-day 58


----------



## GroErr (Mar 16, 2017)

DIY Blue Ripper F2/P5 3gal, pulled last night at Day 65 

   

Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> DIY Blue Ripper F2/P5 3gal, pulled last night at Day 65
> 
> View attachment 3907083 View attachment 3907084 View attachment 3907085
> 
> Cheers


Looks killer man-chunky & funky


----------



## GroErr (Mar 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Looks killer man-chunky & funky


Cheers, she's straight up blueberry perfume funk that girl, triple bagger on the smell scale


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, she's straight up blueberry perfume funk that girl, triple bagger on the smell scale


JTR is a fine pappy - that's him, right? I finally got back to some TGA; just popped a couple of Jack Skellington that's been bumped aside for a couple of years now.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 16, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> JTR is a fine pappy - that's him, right? I finally got back to some TGA; just popped a couple of Jack Skellington that's been bumped aside for a couple of years now.


Ive got a few of subbys beans i need to get back to as well


----------



## GroErr (Mar 16, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> JTR is a fine pappy - that's him, right? I finally got back to some TGA; just popped a couple of Jack Skellington that's been bumped aside for a couple of years now.


Actually no JTR was the original female. The JTR male has been elusive in my garden but I have a full pack in the fridge strictly to see if I can find a male in there 

The genetics from JTR are strong though. A more recent poly cross where I took the Blue Ripper F1 male (Blueberry x JTR) and crossed it with Blue Dream, produced a killer Lemon/Pinesol pheno that smells stronger of Lemon than my JTR female, the buds even look like JTR buds, just smaller but more dense.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Ive got a few of subbys beans i need to get back to as well


It's crazy. 2-3 yrs ago, I had a couple of Ripped Bubbas one month ahead of a couple of SSDDs, which are like universally loved, it seems. I liked the RBs so much I gave or traded the rest of the SSDDs. Yet I've never gotten back to them; out chasing the fire fave of the month.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 16, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> It's crazy. 2-3 yrs ago, I had a couple of Ripped Bubbas one month ahead of a couple of SSDDs, which are like universally loved, it seems. I liked the RBs so much I gave or traded the rest of the SSDDs. Yet I've never gotten back to them; out chasing the fire fave of the month.


Thats funny ripped bubba has been on my "to get list" forever-Pandora's box sucked but every other of subs stuff(cheesequake,jillybean,qrazytrain) were great


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thats funny ripped bubba has been on my "to get list" forever-Pandora's box sucked but every other of subs stuff(cheesequake,jillybean,qrazytrain) were great


Last year's 3D was great. I think I have one now a couple of weeks from finish that I thought all along was Dream Beaver because the beans got mixed in the paper towel. The 3Ds were admittedly F2s and old when I got them in trade, and the DBs were gotten from MWS. I assumed the 2 that germed were the DBs because, you know...._Bodhi. _But she smells nothing like descriptions I've read of DB and pretty much like 3D, so....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 17, 2017)

Dry nug pics-sour dubb x gg#4


----------



## torontoke (Mar 17, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Dry nug pics-sour dubb x gg#4View attachment 3907913 View attachment 3907914


Looks like you rolled it in sugar before the pic.
Wow 

Good job sir


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 17, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Looks like you rolled it in sugar before the pic.
> Wow
> 
> Good job sir


Thanks bro-it aint me though-this cut isnt leavin the garden for awhile


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4-harvested monday-day 55-nug shots when dryView attachment 3905879 View attachment 3905880


Where is Hammerhead gear sold?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 18, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Where is Hammerhead gear sold?


Beanbid-i picked them up over a yr ago-they dont have options available all the time-iam always checking for his gear on there but like i said doesn't happen a bunch-i know a guy with a couple if you need a few-there is kill in dem hills


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2017)

im waiting for hammerhead to release the banana s1s....and tk x banana


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 18, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> im waiting for hammerhead to release the banana s1s....and tk x banana


I will pick up anything the dude puts out-his tk cut looks awesome


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Beanbid-i picked them up over a yr ago-they dont have options available all the time-iam always checking for his gear on there but like i said doesn't happen a bunch-i know a guy with a couple if you need a few-there is kill in dem hills


Don't short yourself, amigo, but I did just give away another brand of SD x gg4, and yours looks mighty fine. 

Edit - or maybe it was sour bubble....

Edit 2 - it was sour bubble....okay, so nevermind, but much thanks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 18, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Don't short yourself, amigo, but I did just give away another brand of SD x gg4, and yours looks mighty fine.
> 
> Edit - or maybe it was sour bubble....
> 
> Edit 2 - it was sour bubble....okay, so nevermind, but much thanks.


Bog's sour bubble is part of sour dubb's makeup i believe-dont quote me but i think its east coast sour diesel x sour bubble=sour dubb-so those beans are pretty close


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Bog's sour bubble is part of sour dubb's makeup i believe-dont quote me but i think its east coast sour diesel x sour bubble=sour dubb-so those beans are pretty close


You know, these mix ups would happen much less often if all bean namers followed the examples of a stellar few....like Blue Harley and Big Smith for instance.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 18, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> You know, these mix ups would happen much less often if all bean namers followed the examples of a stellar few....like Blue Harley and Big Smith for instance.


Haha-if i made beans i would have all my strains names would follow a genre-like (bird,magic,jordan) or(top fuel,pro street, funny car) -that way peeps would know thats my gear


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Haha-if i made beans i would have all my strains names would follow a genre-like (bird,magic,jordan) or(top fuel,pro street, funny car) -that way peeps would know thats my gear


Genre, you say? What a great idea!  Here's a nice shot of Brisco County Jr and Big Smith.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 19, 2017)

Mace's gdp x goji og-last run with her


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 19, 2017)

Sour kush


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 21, 2017)

Hso-Sapphire og-dry nugs


----------



## cindysid (Mar 21, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hso-Sapphire og-dry nugsView attachment 3910790 View attachment 3910792


Beautiful nugs! I just discovered that my one Sapphire Og seedling has curled up and died. It broke through the seed coat but never developed a proper root...now I'm really bummed!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 21, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Beautiful nugs! I just discovered that my one Sapphire Og seedling has curled up and died. It broke through the seed coat but never developed a proper root...now I'm really bummed!


Thanks-that sucks bout your seedling-i've really enjoyed sapphire og-if you have some more pop'em


----------



## cindysid (Mar 21, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks-that sucks bout your seedling-i've really enjoyed sapphire og-if you have some more pop'em


I think it was a single seed purchase. I'm going to order more right away. I'm very happy with the other HSO gear I am growing. This is the first of their seeds not to develop fully.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 21, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I think it was a single seed purchase. I'm going to order more right away. I'm very happy with the other HSO gear I am growing. This is the first of their seeds not to develop fully.


What other hso gear are you growing? I've grown Cherry pine og & Sapphire og & both have been great


----------



## cindysid (Mar 21, 2017)

I've been growing Black D.O.G. and Blue Dream for over a year. I just started Purple Trainwreck, Green Crack, Lemon Kush Headband, Bubba Kush 2.0, and Bubba's Gift.


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Mar 21, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I've been growing Black D.O.G. and Blue Dream for over a year. I just started Purple Trainwreck, Green Crack, Lemon Kush Headband, Bubba Kush 2.0, and Bubba's Gift.


I have grown Blue Dream and really liked it. Would you choose Blue Dream over the Green Crack? I am thinking about switching out my BD mother for a Green Crack.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 21, 2017)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> I have grown Blue Dream and really liked it. Would you choose Blue Dream over the Green Crack? I am thinking about switching out my BD mother for a Green Crack.


The Green Crack is still in veg. I won't be flowering it for at least another month, but I will be surprised if it kicks Blue Dream out of the lineup for me. I grew out 8 BD's almost 2 years ago, picked the two best for mother's and finally narrowed it down to one. I'm pretty happy with it. Great yields, great smoke, great bag appeal, clones easily. Most people like it too. It's not my personal favorite, but it's best overall as far as quality/yield.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 22, 2017)

*Birthday Cake*


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 25, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 3902997 gallons of DS


Death Star after 3 weeks in the jars


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 31, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Death Star after 3 weeks in the jarsView attachment 3913096


Up close after 4 weeks in the jar.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2017)

Just dried and ready to sample. Brisco County's Phantom Stash.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2017)

I named my tan and cream lab Charlie Murphy, after seeing a repeat of _the _comedy gem of many Chappelle Show nuggets a few years ago.







Adios, 'Darkness".


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 13, 2017)

...gusto...


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2017)

Slymer...  

as trimmed as she's gonna be


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 14, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Slymer...View attachment 3924619 View attachment 3924620 View attachment 3924621
> 
> as trimmed as she's gonna be


i favor a trim like yours. i dont care for tumbled nugs, and completely shaved nugs. but of course i am not a big hash maker or a commercial op trimming 100 units a week either... and i am proponent of dry trim...


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i favor a trim like yours. i dont care for tumbled nugs, and completely shaved nugs. but of course i am not a big hash maker or a commercial op trimming 100 units a week either... and i am proponent of dry trim...


tighter trim cost more, or they can finish where I left off..
got a freezer full of trim as it is.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 14, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> tighter trim cost more, or they can finish where I left off..
> got a freezer full of trim as it is.


me & you both... old pic


----------



## Southerner (Apr 14, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i favor a trim like yours. i dont care for tumbled nugs, and completely shaved nugs. but of course i am not a big hash maker or a commercial op trimming 100 units a week either... and i am proponent of dry trim...


I've come around to doing a dry trim as well. Ive also started drying the whole plant in as large of sections as I can get away with. I've found A HUGE increase in flavor and smell in my final product. I chose to wet trim for close to 4 years or more and would also break the plant down to small branches for a quicker dry. I hate the act of dry trimming, huge pain in the ass IMO, but I cant turn back now.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 14, 2017)

Southerner said:


> I've come around to doing a dry trim as well. Ive also started drying the whole plant in as large of sections as I can get away with. I've found A HUGE increase in flavor and smell in my final product. I chose to wet trim for close to 4 years or more and would also break the plant down to small branches for a quicker dry. I hate the act of dry trimming, huge pain in the ass IMO, but I cant turn back now.


hanging whole is excellent, letting the plant continue to do its thing, those oils and trichs are changing still, just because we chop it down doesnt mean the fruit we harvest is immediately dead. i trim over glass or steel/aluminum.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 14, 2017)

I fell into dry trimming years ago as a way to harvest and preserve my harvest, so I could trim at my own leisure as needed.
I also love the fact that I trim as much with my fingers as I do with the scissors.
Plus I don't waste my time trimming smaller buds that shrink up to nothing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2017)

This is not a weed post. Lots of things are more important than weed.

"“And as long as there’s life in him, there is hope for him too,” Godwin concluded. “I do believe that.” What a tribute to their dad, these daughters!

I just wanted to give people a chance to see this. It moved me profoundly. Click the link below to see something truly worthwhile.

http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/04/17/family-of-man-murdered-in-facebook-video-express-incredible-profession-of-faith-on-cnn/


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2017)

This is probably a good place to post my Ice River Genetics: Scourge (GSC X Chem4 X SKS). I was given a pack by DBJ as a GLG promotional freebie for spending too much money on seeds last Black Friday.
I somehow ended up with 4 females out of 5 seeds, if my faded memory is correct. 1 of the females looked to be finished at 5 weeks and I let her go 6 for good measure. Verdict, it sucked! It was super gross tasting with a very mediocre and dull high. 
I pulled the remaining 3 today at day 61. Although these are the most petite buds that I have ever grown, they do have their charm. They're super frosty and dense, with the sweetest skunk smell I have experienced since growing a pack of Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 post Operation Green merchant. 
I'll get back with yuze on how they smoke and if they were worth the real estate, but here's a few pics to show.


----------



## Sir72 (May 6, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mace's gdp x goji og-last run with herView attachment 3909472


Did you get those as freebies?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 6, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> Did you get those as freebies?


Yes-ran one bout 4 or so runs-great color & yielded well but had a weird taste-kinda like grape kool aid x burning electrical wires


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2017)

This girl I picked at day 62 is Sirius (Stardawg X Chemdawg BC3) by South Fork Seeds.
This strain stayed very compact in my garden, reaching about 24 inches with my heavy handed supercropping.
This pheno smells of Garlic and swamp gas and is loaded with dense buds. Some of the other phenos in the pack have a looser bud structure with less branching, however the Chem funk is about the same throughout the pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2017)

Some recently cut goji og. Only one has a real noticeable flavor the others are bland hashy taste. It is still early and they need to cure but so far I'll probably be keeping the one. All good smoke just only one stands out for flavor.


----------



## J Larue (May 7, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Some recently cut goji og. Only one has a real noticeable flavor the others are bland hashy taste. It is still early and they need to cure but so far I'll probably be keeping the one. All good smoke just only one stands out for flavor.
> View attachment 3938111 View attachment 3938110 View attachment 3938109 View attachment 3938108


Gorgeous. How long did they go? Lots of white pistils - were they finished?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2017)

J Larue said:


> Gorgeous. How long did they go? Lots of white pistils - were they finished?


60 days and yeah they could have went longer but I had to bring all the plants down. I'm guessing another two weeks for the two more sativa leaning and maybe another week for two smaller indica ones.


----------



## GroErr (May 18, 2017)

Just pulled these 2x 3 gal at 60 days. Blue Harley (Blueberry x JTR x Harlequin).

    

Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 20, 2017)

GG#4-bout a week out before harvest


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 20, 2017)

Rp-sour kush


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 24, 2017)

Took a lil tester-gg#4-day 56


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 29, 2017)

Tonight's smoke


----------



## PerroVerde (May 30, 2017)

Basement Dank Genetics Dank Sinatra f2 @Al Yamoni ...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Basement Dank Genetics Dank Sinatra f2


 How many weeks past flip, greendog?


----------



## PerroVerde (May 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> How many weeks past flip, greendog?


She was nine weeks on the dot done...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 30, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Basement Dank Genetics Dank Sinatra f2 @Al Yamoni ...
> View attachment 3951513
> View attachment 3951514


Purrdy !


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Panama reg (ACE) in a 5gal., 70 days from the flip. Have one more, the keeper that'll go another week 

Door is 36" wide, door knob is 37" from the floor:

   

Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Panama reg (ACE) in a 5gal., 70 days from the flip. Have one more, the keeper that'll go another week
> 
> Door is 36" wide, door knob is 37" from the floor:
> 
> ...


Impressive! I hope you share a smoke report with us.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Panama reg (ACE) in a 5gal., 70 days from the flip. Have one more, the keeper that'll go another week
> 
> Door is 36" wide, door knob is 37" from the floor:
> 
> ...


nice! the other one, she gonna take longer?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Impressive! I hope you share a smoke report with us.


Thanks, I just pulled it, all I smoked was a small pipe with a 24 hr dry tester. Obviously a little rough tasting but not horrible, I was pleasantly surprised on the high though, classic sativa head stone and trippy, had posted on my thread that I caught myself watching the clouds go by in slow motion


----------



## GroErr (Jun 5, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> nice! the other one, she gonna take longer?


Thanks, yeah the other pheno I flowered needs 5-7 days to finish up. It's the keeper even though it'll go 11 weeks. Smells fantastic, lemons and woody/musty smell, rock solid buds. Took these pics earlier today, this was after 70 cycles at 11.5/12.5, very close, just a little longer to finish up 

   

Cheers


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 5, 2017)

Triangle mints gets the chop Saturday


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 7, 2017)

White Berry Kush by @40AmpstoFreedom , she is around 6 and a half weeks here, a 9 week and done girl...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 8, 2017)

Bad dog genetics

Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 14, 2017)

Locktite f2, day 63 with celebratory beer.
 

Pirates of the Emerald Triangle - WiFi #43 f2's day 63
 

Shoreline Genetics Strawberry day 63


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (Jun 19, 2017)

Forgot to post up the second pheno of that Panama. Pulled this one at Day 75, lemon/wood/earthy pheno, very similar head stone/trippy buzz off the testers. But the taste is a lemon that was cut and dropped on the ground with dirt sticking to the cut area, if that makes any sense  Ended up with total of 205g dry/trimmed between the two phenos, not bad, looked like a lot more but once they both dried the buds became much more airy, typical sativa. last shot is dry just before de-budding and final trim, covered in red hairs 

    

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2017)

A freebie from Breeders Boutique - Engineer's Dream x Fireballs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 20, 2017)

A cup of Java and some Ruby Red Gorilla Bubble.
 

She smells of old leather, new motor oil and a hint of grapefruit. 1 to 10 on the loud scale of smell, she is a 2 or 3, hardly smells at all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2017)

Low yielder? @Bakersfield


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 20, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Low yielder? @Bakersfield


I would say they were a medium yielding strain.
I started a full pack of 11 and found 4 females, 1 of which turned intersex early on, leaving 3 females.
All 3 have very little odor, but the smoke is dynamite and I'm going to run them through again under my new Nanolux 1000w De.
The smoke is way more sedative than his other strains. It literally put me into a sedative stupor and I woke up a few hours later.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 20, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> A cup of Java and some Ruby Red Gorilla Bubble.
> View attachment 3964016
> 
> She smells of old leather, new motor oil and a hint of grapefruit. 1 to 10 on the loud scale of smell, she is a 2 or 3, hardly smells at all.


Looks like you dipped it in the sugar bowl.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 20, 2017)

A few Locktite pics.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 21, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Forgot to post up the second pheno of that Panama. Pulled this one at Day 75, lemon/wood/earthy pheno, very similar head stone/trippy buzz off the testers. But the taste is a lemon that was cut and dropped on the ground with dirt sticking to the cut area, if that makes any sense  Ended up with total of 205g dry/trimmed between the two phenos, not bad, looked like a lot more but once they both dried the buds became much more airy, typical sativa. last shot is dry just before de-budding and final trim, covered in red hairs
> 
> View attachment 3963514 View attachment 3963515 View attachment 3963516 View attachment 3963517
> 
> Cheers


Beautiful plant @GroErr. I have a soft spot for Sativas. 
Whose the breeder?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 21, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Beautiful plant @GroErr. I have a soft spot for Sativas.
> Whose the breeder?


Cheers, first 100% sats I've run in many years, forgot how much I like the smoke and growing them. These were 2 females from an original 10 I dropped, grabbed an awesome male from the run also. They're ACE Panama, regs as the plan is to use these for some breeding stock. Planning a long term breed program using only stabilized or landrace old school strains


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 22, 2017)

Mountain Temple - Bodhi seeds


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 23, 2017)

Granola Funk x Erza Scarlet by Reanimation Genetics before she got the chop


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2017)

TGA Jack Skellington - absolutely delicious weed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2017)

I posted a couple pics of this Orgi mom in the Bodhi thread [ half Goji OG], but I'll drop a few here as well, as this is sort of a history thread por moi. . Chopped at 8 weeks flat.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 17, 2017)

Sin Mint Cookies smelling beautiful already and only curing like 3 days.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2017)

Just letting these dry out, will pull them on Thursday morning after 57 cycles at 11.5/12.5:

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Blue Dream:

 
 

Fireballs:

 
 

Skunk #1:

 
 

Cheers


----------



## COGrown (Jul 18, 2017)

Norcal Fire OG from Cabin Fever Seed Breeders
Fire OG clone (not Raskal's) x Empress Kush {Chem D x Emperor Kush [Loompa's Headband x OG Kush]}
Nice OG cross. Good terps. Good potency. Keeping one around for a while.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 25, 2017)

Run #3 of my Locktite keeper.
I'm finally starting to become receptive to her needs and it looks as though we will both benefit from this new understanding.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 31, 2017)

Some dried nug shots of the Locktite.
This is some fluffy weed, she doesn't weigh much and is a chore to trim. 
Holy cow is she frosty though!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 13, 2017)

GG#4-kinda foxtailed on me because of the heat


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 13, 2017)

Bio diesel


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> GG#4-kinda foxtailed on me because of the heat


From clone? If not, what seed?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 13, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> From clone? If not, what seed?


It was a clone-good yield,nice choc & fuel taste,roots easy,&finishes in less then 9 weeks


----------



## greencropper (Aug 16, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Run #3 of my Locktite keeper.
> I'm finally starting to become receptive to her needs and it looks as though we will both benefit from this new understanding.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984034 View attachment 3984035 View attachment 3984036


damn she's a fatty!...no prob with mold?


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> damn she's a fatty!...no prob with mold?


Yes, I did have a few spots of rot, mostly on those areas where colas were touching or they had fallen over and became shaded.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 19, 2017)

Sherbet curing in the jar.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 17, 2017)

Interesting pull this week, this popped in a pack of Columbian Gold regs from WoS. Beautiful plant, tight buds, heavy when I chopped it and it was bone dry. Haven't tried much other than a couple of small testers, very earthy/dirt/musky smell and flavour, buds don't smell much until you break them up. Good power in it, just not a ton of flavour. Finished 49 days from the flip!

5 gal pot, door is 36" wide and door knob is 37" from the floor.

    

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

Pulled this tonight, Blue Harley BX1 (Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin). I'd culled it, put it in the dark for a week, she still looked alright and I had some space so flowered it. Turns out she's an almost exact replica of the mother other than structure/yield  49 days from the flip. 

    

Cheers


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 6, 2017)

Chemodo Breath by Mycotek just got the chop. Also pictured is Orange Chem by Mycotek getting the chop tomorrow and Platinum Animal Pie by El Mexicano Genetix which is hanging with Chemodo Breath.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 8, 2017)

My first run of Swamp Boys Seeds. I ran 3D = WiFi Og #3 x Nigerian and Horace = Banana Og x Nigerian and both strains smell the same to me, which I assume to be the Nigerian, which is fruity and spicy like Mango, cinnamon and vanilla.
3D


Horace! This beast of a female, has the largest buds, that I've ever grown.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 28, 2017)

Chem 4 pnw cut x starfighter strayfox testers-came down tonight-day 65


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 28, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Norcal Fire OG from Cabin Fever Seed Breeders
> Fire OG clone (not Raskal's) x Empress Kush {Chem D x Emperor Kush [Loompa's Headband x OG Kush]}
> Nice OG cross. Good terps. Good potency. Keeping one around for a while.
> View attachment 3980544 View attachment 3980545 View attachment 3980546 View attachment 3980547 View attachment 3980550 View attachment 3980552


Nice nice. Where did you get these seeds. Freak had to have given them.. im about to grow this out.. I have norcal fire on ice too.


----------



## Sailormoses (Oct 28, 2017)

Purple Alien knock offs


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2017)

Some early low and mid buds drying out. This is a back deck chuck from 2016 - Orange Cream, or if that's taken, Sour Orange. It's DNA's sour cream x agent orange.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 16, 2017)

She's getting chopped tomorrow so lets admire her one last time.

*Mango Creme Auto* (Exotic Seeds)


----------



## J Larue (Nov 17, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> So......you've just taken some harvest pics of your recent chop, but there's no existing thread to drop them in - like GGG, Ace, Bodhi, Delicious, Breeders Boutique, etc.
> 
> That's what this thread is for - all the other great plants you're finishing up, that don't have a home thread.
> 
> ...


We can post autos on this thread now? These are the only type I believe in.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 19, 2017)

Hammerhead's bio diesel x sour dubb-day 60


----------



## dunnyluv (Nov 20, 2017)

Chop time.
Dosi Do


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just chopped one of the rooms I run last week. Here is some of the White Tahoe Cookies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 20, 2017)

Here is some of the Animal Cookies. This week I will be chopping another room that is mostly my Bear Creek Kush cut, one meno breath, and a couple Animal Cookies.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey Amos, 
Long time listener, first time caller. Do you welcome all flower pics, here or would you prefer to keep it strictly at harvest or close to it?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2017)

Be a rebel, post some early stuff


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the push, Bob!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey Amos,
> 
> ..... would you prefer to keep it strictly at harvest or close to it?


Yes. Thanks for asking.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 28, 2017)

That's a bummer, Amos, but I understand. I'm sure you remember being the new guy. Would you recommend club 600 for stuff without threads?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> That's a bummer, Amos, but I understand. I'm sure you remember being the new guy. Would you recommend club 600 for stuff without threads?


I'm not familiar w/ that thread, amigo. Wait a month or so, and publish the finished pics here by all means.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 28, 2017)

Just pulled this Sand Storm by Cannabiogen, day 57 from flip. Grabbed a keeper male and female out of a pack. Both had loud terps smelling like spearmint, quite a unique smell. Hoping it transfers to taste  

I only pollinated the branches with coloured tape 

   

Cheers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 29, 2017)

A couple Mendo Breath pics


----------



## genuity (Nov 29, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> That's a bummer, Amos, but I understand. I'm sure you remember being the new guy. Would you recommend club 600 for stuff without threads?


The 600 welcomes your pics...sure


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Just pulled this Sand Storm by Cannabiogen, day 57 from flip. Grabbed a keeper male and female out of a pack. Both had loud terps smelling like spearmint, quite a unique smell. Hoping it transfers to taste
> 
> I only pollinated the branches with coloured tape
> 
> ...


If you like mint taste, grind a leaf of catnip in.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> If you like mint taste, grind a leaf of catnip in.


Lol, that would be cheating. Would be cool to have that flavour, and mix it with other crosses.


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2017)

Catnip can make pretty nice smoke


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> Catnip can make pretty nice smoke


You serious? never heard of anyone actually smoking it, have given it to my cat, she goes crazy over it, just like she nips at the leaves on my stinky indicas if I'm not watching


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2017)

I wouldn't smoke the shit they sell at the pet shop any more than I would eat petfood tuna.
But if you ever grow a plant it is quite a smooth relaxing smoke with a bit of dry curing and has a very definite menthol effect.

I had a friend who would regularly take some of my cat's catnip plant to smoke.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> A couple Mendo Breath pics
> View attachment 4050277 View attachment 4050278


That's one purdy girl!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Bio dieselView attachment 3994298 View attachment 3994299


Hey, Bubby'sndalab, how is that Bio-Diesel?
I've never smoked it but I have some beanz from a cross of it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 30, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey, Bubby'sndalab, how is that Bio-Diesel?
> I've never smoked it but I have some beanz from a cross of it.


I enjoyed bio diesel-potent with a heavy gas flavor-ive also got bio diesel x sour dubb which throws in some sour skittles flavor with that gas


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Suny Cheba applesauce


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 1, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


>


That looks awesome! 
I'd let her flower at least another week, though. 

What's the strains heritage?


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm gonna go another two... blackberry rush × ultraman= tasty grape skunk.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 1, 2017)

Bio diesel x sour dubb


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 2, 2017)

A little morsel of applesauce .


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2017)

A bowlful of Dank Sinatra F2 @Al Yamoni @torontoke - pheno 2. This has the best potency of anything I've toked in years.


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 6, 2017)

Applesauce pheno # 2


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2017)

They can't all be winners I guess, especially growing randomly. I expected something good when I got one girl from 2 Attitude freebies of original Candy Land beans. I took this down a bit early as the rest of the tent was finished, and this looks pretty worthless. Almost no visible trichs, and no stick at all squeezing buds. I'll dry it and smoke a bud, but have a feeling it's destined for the trash heap.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 7, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> They can't all be winners I guess, especially growing randomly. I expected something good when I got one girl from 2 Attitude freebies of original Candy Land beans. I took this down a bit early as the rest of the tent was finished, and this looks pretty worthless. Almost no visible trichs, and no stick at all squeezing buds. I'll dry it and smoke a bud, but have a feeling it's destined for the trash heap.
> 
> View attachment 4054683 View attachment 4054685 View attachment 4054686


I had the same results from Cannaventure's purbleberry bxII. It was purple alright but I refused to use it for breeding because of how bad it was, lol. It happens sometimes but it always is a bummer.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 10, 2017)

heusinomics' hashplant 13 x deep chunk seed run finished @ 45 days.
Fast, leafy. Smell is a complex fruity spice. 40 day tester was similar to my hso blackberry in flavor. I'm interested to see how she cures out.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 10, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4056326 heusinomics' hashplant 13 x deep chunk seed run finished @ 45 days.
> Fast, leafy. Smell is a complex fruity spice. 40 day tester was similar to my hso blackberry in flavor. I'm interested to see how she cures out.


Damn that's fast, did you clone it?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 11, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Damn that's fast, did you clone it?


Yes, sir. I keep a cut of everything I flower and usually run them all at least twice. Unless it's absolutely garbage, of course.


----------



## NICK72690 (Dec 14, 2017)

so much motivating pics lol


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Applesauce ....just about ready.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2017)

Very cherry Ace of Spades.


----------



## webby420 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sourdawg 3.0 @ day63


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 17, 2017)

Hiero1 said:


> Applesauce ....just about ready. View attachment 4058375


There's something about this plant I really like. After seeing your pics, I looked up the lineage on this stain. . . very interested in the final smoke report on this one. Good work.

Oops, somehow I missed your "tasty grape skunk" post, above. Sounds delicious.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 21, 2017)

couple nuggets of hp13 x dc. These were taken 50 days, been curing about a week. Average to above average potency, on a pretty tolerant scale. Spicy, orange rind citrus. . .maybe. This one is tough to describe.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> couple nuggets of hp13 x dc. These were taken 50 days, been curing about a week. Average to above average potency, on a pretty tolerant scale. Spicy, orange rind citrus. . .maybe. This one is tough to describe.


dc is ....?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> dc is ....?


deep chunk. I don't know much about the parents. Might be tom hill stock, idk.


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Applesauce getting ready for the jars.


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Another Applesauce plant.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 30, 2017)

grease monkey about a week left.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 30, 2017)

Always wanted to run Grease Monkey and Locktite. Never got the chance to pick them up. Very nice!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 1, 2018)

BUBBA'S D @ day 63, right after harvest.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 6, 2018)

biodiesel x sour dubb lowers @ 72 days.


----------



## Hiero1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Applesauce day 77


----------



## Hiero1 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 10, 2018)

Sour kush-comin down this weekend


----------



## Hiero1 (Jan 13, 2018)

applesauce finally coming done.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2018)

'finally'


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2018)

Greenline Seeds Orange Fruit Snax - Orange Tree x Fruity Pebbles OG. Popped 5 - there were 13 in the pack - and got this one shirley, but she's been a genuine orange juice smelling beauty since week 3. Really looking forward to playing with the other 8 beans if the smoke turns out legit.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4074673 View attachment 4074674 View attachment 4074675 View attachment 4074680
> 
> Greenline Seeds Orange Fruit Snax - Orange Tree x Fruity Pebbles OG. Popped 5 - there were 13 in the pack - and got this one shirley, but she's been a genuine orange juice smelling beauty since week 3. Really looking forward to playing with the other 8 beans if the smoke turns out legit.
> 
> View attachment 4074682 View attachment 4074683 View attachment 4074684 View attachment 4074687


Gorgeous


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Gorgeous


Me [and @Heisengrow ] appreciate the kind word, amigo.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Me [and @Heisengrow ] appreciate the kind word, amigo.
> 
> View attachment 4074698


Lol..fucking meme's


----------



## greencropper (Jan 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4074673 View attachment 4074674 View attachment 4074675 View attachment 4074680
> 
> Greenline Seeds Orange Fruit Snax - Orange Tree x Fruity Pebbles OG. Popped 5 - there were 13 in the pack - and got this one shirley, but she's been a genuine orange juice smelling beauty since week 3. Really looking forward to playing with the other 8 beans if the smoke turns out legit.
> 
> View attachment 4074682 View attachment 4074683 View attachment 4074684 View attachment 4074687


looks great! be interesting to hear the smoke report on her, pretty decent yield too?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2018)

greencropper said:


> looks great! be interesting to hear the smoke report on her, pretty decent yield too?


She's 19 inches tall @ chop at 60 days, but full heavy buds top to bottom. Only gave it about 2 weeks of veg. I figure it would yield very well with normal 4 weeks; this one looks like it could be a zip and a half when dry, maybe a little more.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice n crusty Amos...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2018)

Midweek Song freebie, Girl Scout Cookies fem ran as a back up, and needed after getting one of 5 from orange fruit snax and one of 4 Satsuma. I dig cool surprises.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2018)

@Amos Otis , ^that pic^ is a Midweek Song GSC freebie? No way!
I gave all mine away to a new grower. I didn't think they'd be worthy of taking up space in my room.
I feel like a dumbass. I should've kept a couple.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> @Amos Otis , ^that pic^ is a Midweek Song GSC freebie? No way!
> I gave all mine away to a new grower. I didn't think they'd be worthy of taking up space in my room.
> I feel like a dumbass. I should've kept a couple.


I use those sort of beans as backups in case the primary beans either don't pop, stall out, or don't give the amount of shirleys I need. It doesn't hurt much to toss them if not needed. It always adds a little fun and intrigue to the mix if one makes it to finish. This one looks just like an IHG cookies and creme I ran about a year ago. Now if only it smokes as good.....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I use those sort of beans as backups in case the primary beans either don't pop, stall out, or don't give the amount of shirleys I need. It doesn't hurt much to toss them if not needed. It always adds a little fun and intrigue to the mix if one makes it to finish. This one looks just like an IHG cookies and creme I ran about a year ago. Now if only it smokes as good.....


Do you ever keep clones or you just pop'em and go?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Do you ever keep clones or you just pop'em and go?


I start a group of seeds in late spring to make clones for the once a year back deck pollen chuck in the fall. Otherwise, as you say, pop'em, grow 'em, and move on. I grok the benefits of 'keepers', but I'm invested big in seeds and want to see what's in them. I get a few disappointments, several winners, and mostly in between on the high side. But I'm a variety guy. I like the cabinet to have many jars of many flavors. 

For instance, I've got eleven 10 day old seedlings just underway. One each of [Cannarado] Pucker Tang, [Bodhi} Black Raspberry, Space Monkey, [GPS] Pioneer Kush, California Cannon, [BOG] Sweet Cindy, [Irie] Cookies and Creme x Arise freebie, [Cosa Pharms] Groot Fruit freebie, [IHG] Black Nitro, Crypt Keeper, and {TGA] Ripped Bubba. I only need 4 shirleys, but can handle 5 if I get 'em. Any more, and the prettiest girls move on to make buds. That's my typical MO.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I start a group of seeds in late spring to make clones for the once a year back deck pollen chuck in the fall. Otherwise, as you say, pop'em, grow 'em, and move on. I grok the benefits of 'keepers', but I'm invested big in seeds and want to see what's in them. I get a few disappointments, several winners, and mostly in between on the high side. But I'm a variety guy. I like the cabinet to have many jars of many flavors.
> 
> For instance, I've got eleven 10 day old seedlings just underway. One each of [Cannarado] Pucker Tang, [Bodhi} Black Raspberry, Space Monkey, [GPS] Pioneer Kush, California Cannon, [BOG] Sweet Cindy, [Irie] Cookies and Creme x Arise freebie, [Cosa Pharms] Groot Fruit freebie, [IHG] Black Nitro, Crypt Keeper, and {TGA] Ripped Bubba. I only need 4 shirleys, but can handle 5 if I get 'em. Any more, and the prettiest girls move on to make buds. That's my typical MO.


I can dig it. I need to start popping more and cloning less. More variety is always nice.


----------



## dunnyluv (Jan 22, 2018)

Idyllic Farms Wi-Fi on Top
In That Order


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> looks great! be interesting to hear the smoke report on her, pretty decent yield too?


Just now sampling. Dried, it retains the strong orange scent. A good flush equals a smooth burning, orange treat with a real nice jolt not even half way burned. Goes in the jars tonight.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Just now sampling. Dried, it retains the strong orange scent. A good flush equals a smooth burning, orange treat with a real nice jolt not even half way burned. Goes in the jars tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4078689 View attachment 4078690


hmmm nice, like how you covered your fingertips! safety first always!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2018)

Almost forgot. The orange fruit snax came with a free 12 pack of seeds. I just have to locate the other 4.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Just now sampling. Dried, it retains the strong orange scent. A good flush equals a smooth burning, orange treat with a real nice jolt not even half way burned. Goes in the jars tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4078689 View attachment 4078690


Nice nugs and what a handsome family you have. 
There's lots of Green line bashing going on, so I've got to ask, did any of them herm on you? I steered away from them, but if they're legit, I'll be trying them out, for sure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice nugs and what a handsome family you have.
> There's lots of Green line bashing going on, so I've got to ask, did any of them herm on you? I steered away from them, but if they're legit, I'll be trying them out, for sure.


Firstly, I onIy got the one girl from 5 beans, never saw herms, and I watched her pretty closely because she was so pretty. The beans were found while I did final trim. I've smoked a couple of medium size buds, and found no seeds in those, so I'm assuming for the moment these few are a surprise bonus.  I've got 8 left in the pack.

I found one seed only in the girl scout cookies just trimmed that was in the same space. The satsuma was the other, and it's still going, but have seen no boy parts on that fugly biotch.

I'd only ordered cheap Bodhi packs from Greenline previously. I got the orange fruit snax when they were $50; I think the price has went up. Can't vouch for the strain, but this smoke is real good; the plant finished under 60 days, too.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I start a group of seeds in late spring to make clones for the once a year back deck pollen chuck in the fall. Otherwise, as you say, pop'em, grow 'em, and move on. I grok the benefits of 'keepers', but I'm invested big in seeds and want to see what's in them. I get a few disappointments, several winners, and mostly in between on the high side. But I'm a variety guy. I like the cabinet to have many jars of many flavors.
> 
> For instance, I've got eleven 10 day old seedlings just underway. One each of [Cannarado] Pucker Tang, [Bodhi} Black Raspberry, Space Monkey, [GPS] Pioneer Kush, California Cannon, [BOG] Sweet Cindy, [Irie] Cookies and Creme x Arise freebie, [Cosa Pharms] Groot Fruit freebie, [IHG] Black Nitro, Crypt Keeper, and {TGA] Ripped Bubba. I only need 4 shirleys, but can handle 5 if I get 'em. Any more, and the prettiest girls move on to make buds. That's my typical MO.


So, who's the one that "got away"? 1 or 3 that you still pine for? 
I envy your ability to just let go and move on.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, who's the one that "got away"? 1 or 3 that you still pine for?
> I envy your ability to just let go and move on.


I had a killer ripped bubba a few years ago that I ran a few times. She destroyed the SSDDs I ran at the same time, and finished 2 weeks sooner with good yield. I also took a long spin with Goji, and built up a stash of many jars. Loved that smoke, but frankly, I got bored with it with a few jars remaining. A mutant Chernobyl was the limest and frostiest freak I've ever seen. Friends still bring it up 5 years later.

There have been a lot of plants I'd have loved to have had a few more helpings of. The recent Brisco County Sour Orange Cream was one.  I smoked both plants in record time and only have 3 beans left. More Cowbell is another. Cookies and Creme. 3D. But even while I'm enjoying the harvests, I'm looking at the stash box of beans and planning the next competitors list. I've got a return appearance from ripped bubba in the current seedling group, but otherwise 10 first timers. It's certainly a less reliable approach than keepers and clones, but for me, the surprise and intrigue is half the enjoyment of the grow.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 25, 2018)

Alien Dub x Cherry Aliendog2


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 26, 2018)

Flaming Yetti  30% Processed.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 26, 2018)

gg4 60 days. Winter was tough on this gal, but she made it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 26, 2018)

socal master x long bottom leaf #2 60 days. Smells are juicy fruit, some cleaner, new shoes, slight baby poo(the good kind)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 27, 2018)

First picture Og truthband plant chop
Second picture , a few of nugs processed.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 27, 2018)

Chopped my girls down, my cross miyagi (buddhas dream x critical sensi star)

orange pheno, very sativa looking buds with less resin, thin fingered leaves, great orange smell so I'm looking forward to the smoke test
 
 
runt big bud pheno, nanners galore, grapey smell, another staivaish bud not super good resin, I picked the nanners as best I could because I want to taste her cuz smell is so good. Will flower a clone to see if it is just a nanner thrower or just stress caused.
  
purple pheno, about 50% purple color on buds, 2nd best resin of the group, smaller denser buds but still descent weight, kind of lime citrus smell but much weaker than the other 3 plant's smells
  
And the winner of the round, Berry wine cut, super coated resin, large dense but not too dense buds, great berry hazey smell like blue dream but totally different, lol
she turns a little purple but she is a solid ass plant and she is stick around for a bit. She has at least 2 oz on a stem the size of a sharpie marker, lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> And the winner of the round, Berry wine cut, super coated resin, large dense but not too dense buds, great berry hazey smell like blue dream but totally different, lol


Man....I'd hit that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you, yeah I'm stoked with that one, the others will be good smoke but nothing too fancy.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 28, 2018)

Wakey bakey-gg#4


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2018)

TDS Sour Stardawg #1
 
some lowers
 
Loud sour fuel funk. I might keep this one around for a run or two.

Cant find the pics of #2 but its nearly identical. Not much variation between the two at all.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> TDS Sour Stardawg #1
> View attachment 4081907
> some lowers
> View attachment 4081908
> ...


She poses well....beautiful plant


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> TDS Sour Stardawg #1
> View attachment 4081907
> some lowers
> View attachment 4081908
> ...


How long did they take? Follow up w/ a smoke report, por favor?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How long did they take? Follow up w/ a smoke report, por favor?


I chopped #2 at 65 days and it could've used a few more. The veg room was getting backed up and I needed the space.
This one is at 71 and just about done
I'll throw up a smoke report after I get them jarred up and cured for a bit..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 30, 2018)

Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf 

Bad dawg genetics day 58


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 30, 2018)

Bodhi 

Legends og x snow lotus

Day 58


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 1, 2018)

The bigger blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf in the SIP. 

This one at day 59


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks like some tasty smoke coming in a few days...be sure to follow up when you smoke some @Jp.the.pope


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 2, 2018)

casper, 66 days
A finicky, low yielder(compounded by brutal winter) of top shelf, rock hard lemon pledge cookies. Still trying to figure her out. She's worth it, for now.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2018)

casper is ...?



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> casper, 66 days
> A finicky, low yielder(compounded by brutal winter) of top shelf, rock hard lemon pledge cookies. Still trying to figure her out. She's worth it, for now.View attachment 4083506 View attachment 4083507


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> casper is ...?


I was gifted this cut labeled "ghost og".
After growing it out a few times and getting some feedback from others that have ran the verified clone, I realized it was more than likely a ghost cross(our guess is with cookies), so I named her casper.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I was gifted this cut labeled "ghost og".
> After growing it out a few times and getting some feedback from others that have ran the verified clone, I realized it was more than likely a ghost cross, so I named her casper.


Good one! I thought maybe it was Casper OG.
BTW, have you heard the story about how ORGNKID sold Ghost a cut of OG Kush for $5000 and 5 lbs of weed? Ghost turned around and started calling it Ghost Og , but it's actually the same strain of Og Kush.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 3, 2018)

Blue Ripper by @GroErr


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 3, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper by @GroErr
> 
> View attachment 4083668
> 
> View attachment 4083677


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 3, 2018)

Gorilla Snatch #5 and Jaws Green Crack Og at 62 days...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 4, 2018)

Og Truthband Nugs for the SuperBowl today.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 10, 2018)

Goji OG 65 days

Just got the dry trim. Going to cure it a bit more then smoke report and better pics.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2018)

A gift from a good cat @kmog33. This is the first of 2 Grand Master Tahoe, coming down tomorrow @ day 64. The 2nd has a good ways to go still.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2018)

Locktite nugs after a dry trim.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 14, 2018)

socal master x longbottom leaf #2 curing a couple weeks or so.
Tastes of cleaner and almost a grape. Not really a favorite flavored smoke, kinda harsh because of the high leaf % I'm guessing, but she is. . . potent.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 14, 2018)

BlackBerry Dream. Heavy Haze Phenotype, 6 week veg. 12 week flower. 10 hour trim,  3 days on the racks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2018)

Berrywine cut of miyagi, very similar to blue dream from her father's genes, subtle berry haze smoke and a nice kick, I'll be running her again and crossing her with a grapes 13 male and hopefully a tangerine power male if I get one.


This was my most colorful pheno of miyagi, purple hues but my shitty camera phone can't capture any colors, flavor is spice citrus sweet, ok but not great and potency is not as noticeable as berrywine.
 
Orange cut of miyagi, she has a good orangeish flavor and smell but she has no punch what so ever, I think she would be great for extracts because of her smell/flavor, the only reason why I am keeping her around is to pollinate her with the grapes 13 male I have and main goal is to cross with a tangerine power male is I get one out of the 3 seedlings I have going.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 17, 2018)

GPS Copper Chem #3 cut day 65

 

Designer OG cut day 65 - Archive


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> GPS Copper Chem #3 cut day 65


No kidding?! I assumed CC would run longer than 65 days, but that's good news. Kindly drop a smoke report when you can, amigo.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding?! I assumed CC would run longer than 65 days, but that's good news. Kindly drop a smoke report when you can, amigo.


#2 went 71

#1 is now 74 and counting. Aiming for Monday, day 76. 

The #1 seems well worth the time though.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2018)

Brisco Genetics (Orgi)
I'm thoroughly impressed with these. Zero veg and huge colas. Smells like a candy store concentrated into an extract. 
Thank You @Amos Otis for making this treat.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2018)

Here's some Mass Appeal [(Chem91 x Nl#5) x (Chem3 x SSH)] from Inkognyto Genetics.
These girls are *Über *_dank!
    _


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2018)

Red Eyed Genetics Tree Spirit (Goji Og x Locktite)
They smell gassy like a delicious German Pilsner.
Sorry for the poor trim job.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Brisco Genetics (Orgi)
> I'm thoroughly impressed with these. Zero veg and huge colas. Smells like a candy store concentrated into an extract.
> Thank You @Amos Otis for making this treat.
> View attachment 4092858 View attachment 4092859 View attachment 4092860 View attachment 4092861


looks solid, what are the genetics in this one?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2018)

greencropper said:


> looks solid, what are the genetics in this one?


I know it's an Agent Orange/Goji OG cross but I'm not sure which was the father and mother.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Brisco Genetics (Orgi)
> I'm thoroughly impressed with these. Zero veg and huge colas. Smells like a candy store concentrated into an extract.
> Thank You @Amos Otis for making this treat.
> View attachment 4092858 View attachment 4092859 View attachment 4092860 View attachment 4092861


Well done, amigo, and thanks for running her. I passed those out to several folks, and as far as I know, only you and @kmog33 ran any. Looking forward to the smoke report.



greencropper said:


> looks solid, what are the genetics in this one?


Goji [keeper at the time] x Agent Orange.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2018)

73 days, that fat top bud has needed support for weeks. No idea how I got it to stand for the photo shoot. This an original @Bakersfield creation UWOG. It _almost _smells like plums. Have a shorty sister due in a few days.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow, great job! 
I can really see the UW Purple influence in her.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 24, 2018)

Wake & bake-strayfox's nepali cream (mothers milk x Iraqi )


----------



## dunnyluv (Feb 24, 2018)

Idyllic Farms Do Si Do


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2018)

Any of you cats sitting on kmog's Grand Master Tahoe beans [ @Vato_504 ], it's good weed.


----------



## dunnyluv (Feb 25, 2018)

Idyllic Farms Dosi & Wi-Fi


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2018)

If I'd have had a better shirley count, this fat little runt would have been replaced, but only got two of 5 of @Bakersfield Boutique's UWOG. This is just shy of 19 inches verticle...figure I could have passed it off as ruderalis. The nugs however are fat and solid, and it has a similar 'almost plum' smell to it. This is the green l'il sister. The first is almost dry and ready for trim.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2018)

Orgi is so fire! She should be released to the public.


----------



## dunnyluv (Feb 27, 2018)

Idyllic Farms Do Si Do


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2018)

Disclaimer: this post is _not _a payback for the Orgi compliment above.







That said, I've been working on a first joint of UWOG #1 for several hours. This is the best tasting weed I've smoked since 3D. Almost dead on blackberry, with a solid, happy, fuzzy stone. It's worth every penny I didn't pay for it. [ see illustration above ]


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Orgi is so fire! She should be released to the public.
> 
> View attachment 4097077


Set, and...


Amos Otis said:


> Disclaimer: this post is _not _a payback for the Orgi compliment above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spike!
Goddamn, you have so much style! Bravo, sir, bra-motherfuckin’-vo.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2018)

I just dry trimmed up these nugs.
Mass Appeal by Inkognyto Genetics.
Apparently, it's a Massachusetts thing, these genetics.
They smell a bit like a dirty cat box filled with natural pine litter.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I just dry trimmed up these nugs.
> Mass Appeal by Inkognyto Genetics.
> Apparently, it's a Massachusetts thing, these genetics.
> They smell a bit like a dirty cat box filled with natural pine litter.


What's the make-up? Looks great - excellent trim job. But that smell.......


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What's the make-up? Looks great - excellent trim job. But that smell.......


Mass Appeal is chem91 x nl5 x chem3 x ssh.
She is heavy on the Chem.
I have a few different strains to grow by Inkognyto of Illuminati Seeds fame. This strain is a testament to fine breeding.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Mass Appeal is chem91 x nl5 x chem3 x ssh.
> She is heavy on the Chem.
> I have a few different strains to grow by Inkognyto of Illuminati Seeds fame. This strain is a testament to fine breeding.


I got a fem 6 pack of Illuminati 'Kamikaze' last year. Ran 1, the rest are in the 'must give away' bin, where 2 of 3 freebies of 'Goya' also reside.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I just dry trimmed up these nugs.
> Mass Appeal by Inkognyto Genetics.
> Apparently, it's a Massachusetts thing, these genetics.
> They smell a bit like a dirty cat box filled with natural pine litter.
> View attachment 4097669 View attachment 4097670


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I got a fem 6 pack of Illuminati 'Kamikaze' last year. Ran 1, the rest are in the 'must give away' bin, where 2 of 3 freebies of 'Goya' also reside.


Or infamy?
I never ran Illuminati's work, but this shit is epic!
Right up there with Orgi and Copper Chem! 
These were regs. Straight from the breeder and only $70. 
This guy is up-n-coming. I highly recommend giving them a try.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Or infamy?
> I never ran Illuminati's work, but this shit is epic!
> Right up there with Orgi and Copper Chem!


Dang...that's high praise that I don't take lightly. I suspect that a cat holding both of those should make F2s, and have some clones ready to dance on the deck in the annual fall mating ritual. Coincidentally, 5 of each just got wet. Wouldn't mind adding a couple of UWOGs to the fall mashup con tu permiso.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Dang...that's high praise that I don't take lightly. I suspect that a cat holding both of those should make F2s, and have some clones ready to dance on the deck in the annual fall mating ritual. Coincidentally, 5 of each just got wet. Wouldn't mind adding a couple of UWOGs to the fall mashup con tu permiso.


Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## dunnyluv (Mar 2, 2018)

Idyllic Farms Wi-Fi in a Dosi Bed


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2018)

dunnyluv said:


> ] Idyllic Farms Wi-Fi in a Dosi Bed


What...no props? 

mucho mejor


----------



## dunnyluv (Mar 3, 2018)

Thank you Sir^^^


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 3, 2018)

clone run of hso blackberry 52 days  smells are lemon citrus, unknown baked good, astringent.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 3, 2018)

hp13 x deep chunk 52 days 
Smells of grapefruit ipa(I've been told), orange rind citrus. 
If I were more of a hash maker, I woulda processed this whole plant. Super leafy mess. 
I'll visit the beans she came from again, someday.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2018)

Trimmed up my Orgi's today.
Here's 2 main tops to help stay warm with.

Let it snow.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 3, 2018)

Dynasty Oregon huckleberry @55 days


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Trimmed up my Orgi's today.
> Here's 2 main tops to help stay warm with.
> 
> Let it snow.


Beautious. How's she smokin'? I'm set to burn the first bud of UWOG#2 later today.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

Man, I'm telling you she's some real nice smoke. 2 hits and she's a productive high, 2 more and she turns more introspective and less functional.
Nice tasting, expansive smoke. The delicate sweet candy smells seemed to dry off and left and incredibly smooth and mint flavor behind.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 4, 2018)

Little different harvest with future potential, just de-seeded this batch. Blue Ripper rks male x Fireballs. Both frosty & skunky, should be some serious frost & smells in there. The male is a BX1 make I found while running a pheno hunt for fems in that line. Thing stinks up the house in veg, should be good 

 

Here's "pops"

 

Here's "mom"

 

Cheers


----------



## dunnyluv (Mar 7, 2018)

Idyllic Farms Do Si Do


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2018)

Tree Spirit on the left and Emerald City Cookies on the right.
 
They're both excellent strength and frosty. Tree Spirit smells like mothballs and rubber, while ECC has the same but also a baked bread smell.
Tree Spirit is a pain to trim while ECC is a breeze.
Tree Spirit is a larger plant, while ECC is very short and Indica dominant.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 11, 2018)

I love seeing that, I'm sitting on both of those in seed form.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Trimmed up my Orgi's today.
> Here's 2 main tops to help stay warm with.
> 
> Let it snow.
> View attachment 4099605 View attachment 4099607


Looks like you you’re having a rough winter. Nice!!


Bakersfield said:


> Trimmed up my Orgi's today.
> Here's 2 main tops to help stay warm with.
> 
> Let it snow.
> View attachment 4099605 View attachment 4099607


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Looks like you you’re having a rough winter. Nice!!


If it wasn't for the indoor sunshine, I would have fled south long ago.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> If it wasn't for the indoor sunshine, I would have fled south long ago.


"How many of you that sit and judge me
Have walked the streets of Bakersfield?"


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "How many of you that sit and judge me
> Have walked the streets of Bakersfield?"


Not there, never again!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2018)

A gift from a good RIU cat. GG#4 x LBL S-1 ran 12/12 from seed. Two more coming down end of the week.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Mar 20, 2018)

1 week out cataract kush


----------



## Killarkhronic (Mar 20, 2018)

Closeup


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A gift from a good RIU cat. GG#4 x LBL S-1 ran 12/12 from seed. Two more coming down end of the week.
> 
> View attachment 4109092 View attachment 4109093 View attachment 4109094 View attachment 4109095 View attachment 4109096


Those from a certain nooby grower.... And if so.... Do you recommend?

I think I've been sitting on those for a minute now... Might need some fems to round out the herd this next run.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 20, 2018)

Lvpk x cbanana (hammerhead gear)day 51-another week or so


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Few more pics jus bc... got that frost factory on high...


Mighty fine looking room, and great pics. Good job indeed. Perhaps in the future you'd limit your pics to the plants at harvest? Just to keep the thread on point. Thanks.



Jp.the.pope said:


> Those from a certain nooby grower.... And if so.... Do you recommend?
> 
> I think I've been sitting on those for a minute now... Might need some fems to round out the herd this next run.


Can't recommend until I smoke 'em, you know that.  However, I suspect they'll be good, 3 altogether. The other two look better. Big fat sticky tops that needed support weeks ago.

I'll say this: this was my first serious attempt at a 12 / 12 grow - 3 of these and 2 IHG Disco Funk. I'll never do it again. I'm sure that however good these plants turn out, they could be better. I don't see any advantage at all to 12/12. The plants probably took longer than if they'd had a normal 4 week veg. Seriously.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Mighty fine looking room, and great pics. Good job indeed. Perhaps in the future you'd limit your pics to the plants at harvest? Just to keep the thread on point. Thanks.


Thanks and how are my pictures any different than any other pictures anyone else has posted. There's a plant in there that only has a few days left. And one that' 21 days in. No different than the post of pictures right above this one. But it' all good I deleted them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2018)

2nd of 3 GG#4 x LBL S1. Buds more airy than the other two, but ridiculously sticky.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 2nd of 3 GG#4 x LBL S1. Buds more airy than the other two, but ridiculously sticky.
> 
> View attachment 4110704 View attachment 4110707 View attachment 4110711 View attachment 4110713


Was that 12, 12 from seed, as well? What's she smell like, Amos?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Was that 12, 12 from seed, as well? What's she smell like, Amos?


 This #2 smells like chocolate mint forealz.

Yeah, the entire tent; 3 GG#4 x LBL and 2 IHG Disco Funk that have yet to finish. At least another week on those.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2018)

#3 of 3 GG#4 x LBL. My guess is that this will be the best. I sure hope the smoke on these 3 will be as good as I think it could be. I've got plenty of it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 25, 2018)

co bubba kush x og god. Great structure, node spacing. Little frost; think I locked her out. Smells like grape medicine and idk. Testers from her much smaller sister are very sedative.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2018)

Pirates of the Emerald Triangle - Chem91 x PCK = Chem 91 F1
   
These girls have such a strong astringent lemon pine odor, that they are similar to fresh eucalyptus leaves. They come close to making your eyes water.[/ATTACH]


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 1, 2018)

Las Vegas purple kush x cbanana(hammerhead gear)-day 63


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 1, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Las Vegas purple kush x cbanana(hammerhead gear)-day 63View attachment 4115140 View attachment 4115141 View attachment 4115142


If it smokes as good as it looks.....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> If it smokes as good as it looks.....


Thanks amigo-it was burning my eyes trimmin it-black licorice & finger nail polish fumigated off it


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2018)

A freebie from The Dank Team, Irie Cookies and Creme x Arise. I've been told it's now called The Cream @Sour Wreck . This sucker shot straight up in veg and continued in bloom despite several supercrops. Chopped at 56 days.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A freebie from The Dank Team, Irie Cookies and Creme x Arise. I've been told it's now called The Cream @Sour Wreck . This sucker shot straight up in veg and continued in bloom despite several supercrops. Chopped at 56 days.
> 
> View attachment 4115698 View attachment 4115699 View attachment 4115700 View attachment 4115701


Very nice

Look forward to your smoke report 

What’s the smell like?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Very nice
> 
> Look forward to your smoke report
> 
> What’s the smell like?


Smell description is not my strong suit, but it's kind of mossy mint with a splash of kerosene sprinkled with pine......kinda. Extremely sticky.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Smell description is not my strong suit, but it's kind of mossy mint with a splash of kerosene sprinkled with pine......kinda. Extremely sticky.


sounds interesting..., thanks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

Chopped the grapes 13 by hazeman down on saturday. I'll probably smoke some next week to see whats up. I did chop them early because they were grown in shitty tupur and stunted so I just wanted to get those plants out and the fresh large vegged clones in flower.

grapes 13 #1, grape soda pheno, smells so freaking good just like sour sweet grape soda, good vigor in flower and tops well in veg, I'm running her clone again

 

#2, only sativa leaner, nice grapy smell but I wasn't looking for a sativa, lanky growth and fluffier buds 
#3, the runt of the group but also seems to be the frostiest, a slight grapish smell but more perfume hash
 
#4, I keep a clone of this one too, she had a blue raspberry smell in early flower but she was over powered by grape soda's smell, she is really nice but a little slower in veg and flower but I'll have to see what the clone does and do a smoke test to decide just who'll be my lady grape.
 
And the largest yield by far and some of the most frosty buds were on my miyagi cross's berrywine clone, she's basically a blue dream pheno from the buddha's dream dad


----------



## Shua1991 (Apr 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Chopped the grapes 13 by hazeman down on saturday. I'll probably smoke some next week to see whats up. I did chop them early because they were grown in shitty tupur and stunted so I just wanted to get those plants out and the fresh large vegged clones in flower.
> 
> grapes 13 #1, grape soda pheno, smells so freaking good just like sour sweet grape soda, good vigor in flower and tops well in veg, I'm running her clone again
> 
> ...


That blue raspberry plant sounds like a keeper, unique odor for sure. Definitely sounds like the second run is going to be a tough choice, I love keeping cuttings of quirky plants. if i grow 50 seeds from a variety and one girl is noticably different, she always piques my interest, most if the time it's a fluke, but every once in a while, you smoke the end results; and know it's something really unique worth keeping. Considering blue raspberry isn't a naturally occurring thing (until now)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> That blue raspberry plant sounds like a keeper, unique odor for sure. Definitely sounds like the second run is going to be a tough choice, I love keeping cuttings of quirky plants. if i grow 50 seeds from a variety and one girl is noticably different, she always piques my interest, most if the time it's a fluke, but every once in a while, you smoke the end results; and know it's something really unique worth keeping. Considering blue raspberry isn't a naturally occurring thing (until now)


Thanks man. It lost some of the raspberry smell in late flower but still is a berry grapey smell. I would love it if she tasted like the blu raz though! This clone run will be the deciding factor on which cut I decide to keep.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2018)

I dropped this in the IHG thread, but I use this thread as an ongoing depository, so here they are again, dried and trimmed. IHG Disco Funk #1.


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 8, 2018)

beautiful


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Very nice
> 
> Look forward to your smoke report


Excellent. I burned it [ The Cream ] all day yesterday. Smooth and a good taste; please don't ask for a description. It's just a full 'weed' taste without anything to complain about. Sometimes it's good when weed tastes like weed. A heavy and happy stone.

This plant is very comparable to a couple of the IHG Rainbow Cookies I've ran, but better. I have one more of this freebie which is now upgraded from the 'backup' bin.

Speaking of which, another 'backup' ran in this group was Cosa Pharms' "Groot's Fruit". It was an unimpressive plant with a low yield - didn't bother to take pics. I'm shocked to find out that the smoke is killer. Will definitely pop the other 2 freebies sooner than later. I'm just now finding out the lineage is Alien Formaggio x Goji OG. Well how 'bout that !


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Excellent. I burned it [ The Cream ] all day yesterday. Smooth and a good taste; please don't ask for a description. It's just a full 'weed' taste without anything to complain about. Sometimes it's good when weed tastes like weed. A heavy and happy stone.
> 
> This plant is very comparable to a couple of the IHG Rainbow Cookies I've ran, but better. I have one more of this freebie which is now upgraded from the 'backup' bin.
> 
> Speaking of which, another 'backup' ran in this group was Cosa Pharms' "Groot's Fruit". It was an unimpressive plant with a low yield - didn't bother to take pics. I'm shocked to find out that the smoke is killer. Will definitely pop the other 2 freebies sooner than later. I'm just now finding out the lineage is Alien Formaggio x Goji OG. Well how 'bout that !


Thanks dude


----------



## numberfour (Apr 12, 2018)

Blue Ripper by our very own @GroErr


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm excited to join this thread! 

Just harvested and, as much as I don't like sub, this is TGA's Queen Anne's Revenge which he sent right before his house (and life) burned to the ground. I think this was actually bred by Norstar Genetics, if IG posts are correct, and the lineage is (blood wreck x space dude [space queen?]). Blood Wreck is a select cut of Trainwreck (maybe Trainwreck x Humboldt Trinity), and Space Queen is (Romulan x c99). Who knows, but I wanted to share cuz it turned out good.

A couple days before flip she got a transplant and topdress of neem/kelp/ewc.


At harvest, 62 days of flowering, water only, no teas or anything else:


Here's another angle - she kept stretching throughout flower, but not very quickly. Just enough to get that big lean the last week 

Lots of heavy tops like this:


  

And this is how she turned out. All 142 +/- a couple grams of her are sitting at 70F and 57% humidity in jars. Nugs are solid chunkers.



She's got an interesting nose. Earthy maple syrup and a hint of sour, all of which comes thru in the flavor.



Solidly indica effects have my eyes drooping almost immediately. My standard 3-4 vape hits last about an hour before needing to be refreshed. Not super potent, but not too shabby either.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2018)

Chem Cookies (Chem D x GSC). The same strain that the GMO Garlic Cookies cut came from.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 12, 2018)

Jack Herer
This keeper has a trippy buzz. Yields are good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> I'm excited to join this thread!


Bienvenido! Nice debut. 



tatonka said:


> Jack Herer
> This keeper has a trippy buzz. Yields are good.


Is that a cut? If from seed, who made it?


----------



## tatonka (Apr 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Bienvinido! Nice debut.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a cut? If from seed, who made it?


This is from seed. Started about a year ago. I am pretty sure it is Sensi Seeds.
The beans are like 8 years old. Been running it in hydro but want to do a round in soil to get some more flavor.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## big bud 56 (Apr 13, 2018)

GroErr said:


> DIY Blue Ripper F2/P5 3gal, pulled last night at Day 65
> 
> View attachment 3907083 View attachment 3907084 View attachment 3907085
> 
> Cheers


That is one nice grow.What nutes did you use and how long did you veg her.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Chem Cookies (Chem D x GSC). The same strain that the GMO Garlic Cookies cut came from.


How close is this to a cookies n chem?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How close is this to a cookies n chem?



*Cookies n Chem* »»» {Girl Scout Cookies x Starfighter} x Stardawg
*Chem Cookies* »»» Chem D x Girl Scout Cookies
Pretty different combos but many of the same genetics.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Beautious. How's she smokin'? I'm set to burn the first bud of UWOG#2 later today.


Did you make the orgi cross @Amos Otis ?

It is goji crossed with an orange strain if I remember correctly, what orange strain was it by chance? Did you use a goji male or female?

Did you get any orange terps on the cross? 

Just curious because I have a goji I hit with a nice orange smelling male of tangerine power and wondering if the goji mixes well with the orange terps.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you make the orgi cross @Amos Otis ?
> 
> It is goji crossed with an orange strain if I remember correctly, what orange strain was it by chance? Did you use a goji male or female?
> 
> ...


It's goji x agent orange[m], a brisco county production. The ones I've ran have had orange in them, from mild to dominant. @Bakersfield posted pics and review a couple of pages back, as did @kmog33 and I many pages ago The goji was a berry leaning keeper with + yield and potency.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4122915
> 
> It's goji x agent orange[m], a brisco county production. The ones I've ran have had orange in them, from mild to dominant. @Bakersfield posted pics and review a couple of pages back, as did @kmog33 and I many pages ago The goji was a berry leaning keeper with + yield and potency.


Beautiful man, sounds awesome.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 16, 2018)

P.a.k. (in house genetics)-freebie from the dank team-gave my good bubby @JohnGlennsGarden the beans he popped them & gave me the clone-had some "issues" along the way-have to do a smoke test to see if she stays


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2018)

View attachment 4122911


Bubby'sndalab said:


> P.a.k. (in house genetics)-freebie from the dank team-gave my good bubby @JohnGlennsGarden the beans he popped them & gave me the clone-had some "issues" along the way-have to do a smoke test to see if she staysView attachment 4123229 View attachment 4123246 View attachment 4123247 View attachment 4123249


Purple animal kush? I ran a couple of those and liked them.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4122911
> 
> 
> Purple animal kush? I ran a couple of those and liked them.


Yep-these were from the fem or reg mislabeled packs given out as freebies-had 'em forever


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 16, 2018)

Golden glue fems I made. Turned out nice. I’ve grown this several times. Very strong meds. After a good cure they have musky coffe smell n taste. Love this stuff. Sticky frosty goodness. This crop is curing just a week in. Easy grow keeps on taking nutrients and ask for more heavy feeder.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2018)

Great finished pics in here, amigos.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 18, 2018)

Chem Cookies (Chem D x GSC) This is the best weed I've ever grown! I wish I could share with you all.  
This stuff is loud! The smell will cling to you like skunk spray.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Chem Cookies (Chem D x GSC) This is the best weed I've ever grown! I wish I could share with you all.
> This stuff is loud! The smell will cling to you like skunk spray.
> View attachment 4124346 View attachment 4124347


Eww wee

Did you ever try cookies and chem how differnt are theym


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Eww wee
> 
> Did you ever try cookies and chem how differnt are theym


No.
I have a pack but I never did grow them out.

I'm certain the Chem D is the magic in the cross, just like my Chem D x Bubba Kush cross is way better than Bubba Kush.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> No.
> I have a pack but I never did grow them out.
> 
> I'm certain the Chem D is the magic in the cross, just like my Chem D x Bubba Kush cross is way better than Bubba Kush.


Looks like fire 

Going to have to do some horse trading in a few weeks


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 21, 2018)

Here's another TGA tester strain I harvested recently - Tazmanian Skunk (Island Sweet Skunk x Vortex). These were the most vigorous plants in my garden throughout veg.

A couple days before flip the two ladies were looking healthy and green. In this pic, I had just transplanted into #5 pots, but ran out of soil. 
 

About 3-4 weeks in, I realized they were gonna be monsters and topped off the pots with freshly ROLS. They got only tapwater their whole lives.
 

At day 62F, I took down the #3 pheno. Should have taken her at day 56.
 

She had some chunky, blocky nugs.
 

Hung to dry for 14 days and, now in jars, she gave me ~140g of grade A bud. Smells really fucking sour like apple cider vinegar and citrus. Tastes good! Like the tangy part of a raspberry, mixed with a little chem. It's early, so we'll see how it cures out. Getting a little homemade popcorn in the background too. A nice chill sativa. Really "there" effects that have none of the rush and very little strung out effects.
 
 

Her sister #1 went 77 days. Again, I prolly should have taken her at 70.
 

Also hung dry for about two weeks, this tall drink of cocksucker gave me near 5 zips, with lots of fluffy larf that I didn't weigh. The smell when trimming is grape big league chew bubblegum in the pouch with a little sour citrus. 
 

Ground up, she smells like sour lilacs. A sweet & sour flower. But man that vape flavor. Oh damn it's good. It's tastes like lilacs smell. Hints of berry and cheese in the end of the 2nd hit. Maybe a hint of citrus after the 3rd or 4th hit. Very distinct. Flavor lingers in the mouth sorta like after a sweet lemon hard candy. 
 

The effects are both trippy and weird whole body. It's how I imagine it might feel to have Parkinson's or something like that. Muscles spasming uncontrollably at first. That's prolly bad of me to say but I can't think of a better description. Almost like it's a struggle to make my muscles work. There's also a visual component. Seeing some tracers, and shit out of the corner of my eye. It calms down to a real focused high, if you put it to work, without being tense. Lasts about an hour to an hour and a half.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 21, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Here's another TGA tester strain I harvested recently - Tazmanian Skunk (Island Sweet Skunk x Vortex). These were the most vigorous plants in my garden throughout veg.
> 
> A couple days before flip the two ladies were looking healthy and green. In this pic, I had just transplanted into #5 pots, but ran out of soil.
> View attachment 4125091
> ...


My favorite part was...."this tall drink of cocksucker..." Gotta love autocorrect...

She looks gorgeous though and you made her sounds delicious. Love me some lilac. Good work buddy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Looks like fire
> 
> Going to have to do some horse trading in a few weeks


I got a couple CnC going and they are alright but lack descent node spacing and one has almost no side growth at about 3 weeks old, I'm certain the bud will be nice but damn. I'll have to wait till they hit flower to even have side growth big enough to clone. 

But here is a plant that has great node spacing and a grape soda smell. My keeper/ 2nd runner clone of grapes 13. The seed run this bud is from suffered and was chopped a little early so this new clone run should be much tastier. 

The smell is there but the flavor is only slightly grapeish, I think the new healthy run will will improve this.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 26, 2018)

A little accident from a few years ago, Lightsaber (exotic genetics) x Sunshine Daydream (bodhi)
 
Shes in a 16oz solo cup under a 65w Quantum board. 

Gifted these seeds a while ago but no clue on the breeder, GG#4 x Nepoji (Nepali OG x Goji F3). These are also in 16oz cups under the 65w Quantum board
#2
 

#4
 

Blue Ripper BX1 stacking and frosting from @GroErr


----------



## kona gold (Apr 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I had a killer ripped bubba a few years ago that I ran a few times. She destroyed the SSDDs I ran at the same time, and finished 2 weeks sooner with good yield. I also took a long spin with Goji, and built up a stash of many jars. Loved that smoke, but frankly, I got bored with it with a few jars remaining. A mutant Chernobyl was the limest and frostiest freak I've ever seen. Friends still bring it up 5 years later.
> 
> There have been a lot of plants I'd have loved to have had a few more helpings of. The recent Brisco County Sour Orange Cream was one.  I smoked both plants in record time and only have 3 beans left. More Cowbell is another. Cookies and Creme. 3D. But even while I'm enjoying the harvests, I'm looking at the stash box of beans and planning the next competitors list. I've got a return appearance from ripped bubba in the current seedling group, but otherwise 10 first timers. It's certainly a less reliable approach than keepers and clones, but for me, the surprise and intrigue is half the enjoyment of the grow.


You still in love with that Ripped Bubba!
You know that must have been a wet dream!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2018)

kona gold said:


> You still in love with that Ripped Bubba!
> You know that must have been a wet dream!!!


 I finished one a few weeks ago w/ the aforementioned seedling group. She was not happy with the usual grow regimen, and had pretty much burned and crunchy sugar leaves nearly back into the bud. A runt as well; I was convinced it was hardly worth processing, and didn't photograph it. Set it aside while the other plants came down. Picked it up a few days later, trimmed a bud and rolled it up for a 'what the heck' midday smoke. Amazingly found it to be a delicious deep cherry smoke, smooth and very good potency. Only got a jar, but....


----------



## kona gold (Apr 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4127945 I finished one a few weeks ago w/ the aforementioned seedling group. She was not happy with the usual grow regimen, and had pretty much burned and crunchy sugar leaves nearly back into the bud. A runt as well; I was convinced it was hardly worth processing, and didn't photograph it. Set it aside while the other plants came down. Picked it up a few days later, trimmed a bud and rolled it up for a 'what the heck' midday smoke. Amazingly found it to be a delicious deep cherry smoke, smooth and very good potency. Only got a jar, but....
> View attachment 4127947


It must have been good, if you going with Gomer Pile!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2018)

Breeders Boutique 'Hot Dog'.....fem seed I think. Kinda meh about it at chop; will have to see how it smokes next week.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 1, 2018)

Motherloaded (gg#4 x gsc) x cbanana


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2018)

Something I've wondered about since Kurt died @Bubby'sndalab : what is Foo, and how do you fight it?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Something I've wondered about since Kurt died @Bubby'sndalab : what is Foo, and how do you fight it?


Been fightin foo w/sudz & nugz amigo


----------



## Nu-Be (May 3, 2018)

I harvested these recently and wanted to share. Ocean Grown Seeds Skunkbeard F2 (animal cookies x alien rift #6) testers.

I had 6 "females" but four hermed right out of the gates. Apparently this was an issue with the F1 as well, which is why that release was so limited. I'm guessing the same will be the case with the F2, as I wasn't the only tester to have issues. Oh well - this is why we test. 

Anyway, about those two that didn't herm at the beginning. Here they are 7 days before being flipped to flower, right after transplant. 

  

Grown under Cree 3590 COB LED lights their whole lives. Organic recycled soil, topdress of neem, ewc, and kelp at flip. Besides that, water only throughout their lives. Same as everything here the last couple rounds. Here they are at harvest.

 

SKB6 was the smaller of the two. She didn't stretch much. I found opened nanners on her lower larf. Sucks, but she was kinda pretty. Smelled like honey when harvesting.
 

SKB7 did stretch, and really looked pretty aside from not fattening up. She had a real nice lemon candy floral smell at harvest.
 

Surprisingly close in total weight. They hung to dry for 12 days in cool temps and high humidity, and yielded 52g for #6, 58g for #7. 
 

The smaller pheno had buds that are not as stinky or frosty. 
 

The larger pheno has frostier buds that are pretty skinny. Both phenos are dense and very tightly attached to the main stem.
 

The smaller #6 smells like a sack of potatoes in the jar, with maybe a little milk after a month's cure. Ground up, there's just an overwhelming potato smell. The first taste is very strong, like if you powdered the smell and then breathed in the powder, plus a little lemon/lime. 2nd vape hit is harsh and gross - burning milk powder. 3rd vape hit tastes like bad breath smells, maybe worse. Room smells like somebody's been smoking meth. It makes my eyes feel heavy, and not much else. It's not bad, just not very strong, and the smoke is very harsh.
 

The larger #7 pheno smells of sweet onion and rubber funk, with a hint of citrus sour. Ground up, the citrus and onion combine to smell tart, but the rubber still dominates. First vape hit tastes of very strong burning rubber, with onion in the back of the mouth and throat. 2nd hit was more onion with a hint of tropical flowers, and 3rd hit was almost all burning rubber. Onion flavor expands to coat the mouth after vaping, and sticks in the back of the throat just like you ate a sandwich with too many onions. This might sound bad, but it's actually kinda tasty!
 

The effects of #7 are a little rush about 10min after vaping, but it then settles down into a relaxing stone. Surprisingly, it's also visual and heady. Doesn't paint the world with rosy colored glasses, but is somewhat potent. 

I'm gonna guess this is the famed lung bleeder terps that Vader has talked about finding in the Rift and its progeny. It makes your throat & lungs feel raw, like you ate something spicy and it went down the wrong tube. Or like if you're cooking with really spicy peppers and breathe in the smell when they just start to scorch and vaporize. It's an absolutely terrible feeling, and really ruins what would otherwise be pretty decent smoke.

Overall, not keepers. Although Shrimp indicated he's going down the line to try to get rid of the herm trait, I'd personally go back to the drawing board, or scrap this one all together. They can't all be winners.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 3, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> They can't all be winners.


Nice report. Sounds like a dependable and flavorful TGA strain should be in your close future.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

If only i didnt lose my tga stuff .


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Looks like fire
> 
> Going to have to do some horse trading in a few weeks


I’ll trade ya anything you want for the Dr Gonzo


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ll trade ya anything you want for the Dr Gonzo


You got quite the collection growing already


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> You got quite the collection growing already


Hard to call it a collection with out Dr Gonzo, right now it just some seeds gathered together,


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 4, 2018)

Orange BuBBle Gum
Obsoul33t. 

One of the best out, till we meet again


----------



## Palomar (May 6, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Here's another TGA tester strain I harvested recently - Tazmanian Skunk (Island Sweet Skunk x Vortex). These were the most vigorous plants in my garden throughout veg.
> 
> The effects are both trippy and weird whole body. It's how I imagine it might feel to have Parkinson's or something like that. Muscles spasming uncontrollably at first. That's prolly bad of me to say but I can't think of a better description. Almost like it's a struggle to make my muscles work. There's also a visual component. Seeing some tracers, and shit out of the corner of my eye. It calms down to a real focused high, if you put it to work, without being tense. Lasts about an hour to an hour and a half.
> View attachment 4125132


Very interesting cross here... that Vortex is mind bending. Nice post - nice work
respect,
pal


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2018)

Gnar Dog (Pisces Genetics) = Uber Dawg (Chem D x Chem 91) x Valley Dawg (SFV OG x Chem 91 Skunk VA)
Fuel + Chem funk on smallish OG buds.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2018)

Chem Cookies (Mamiko) = Chem D x GSC
Second batch from 1 pack @ 12 weeks.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Chem Cookies (Mamiko) = Chem D x GSC
> Second batch from 1 pack @ 12 weeks.
> View attachment 4132274 View attachment 4132275 View attachment 4132276 View attachment 4132277 View attachment 4132278 View attachment 4132279 View attachment 4132280 View attachment 4132281


I have always loved the look of super fat oversized calyx. Great job on those trees man!!!
Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have always loved the look of super fat oversized calyx. Great job on those trees man!!!
> Cheers


Thanks @GreenHighlander, I do too. 
I'm guessing that's the cookie structure.
This is the best weed I've ever grown, in potency.
Maybe, the Gnar Dawg will be good as well?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks @GreenHighlander, I do too.
> I'm guessing that's the cookie structure.
> This is the best weed I've ever grown, in potency.


You're on a fine roll with quality smoke, amigo. I've also found no disappointment in any plants that show strong cookie leanings.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2018)

I popped 3 freebies from the Dank Team = "DVG Mix" - to run as backups behind jelly pie and cookies n chem. Got 5 shirleys from the primaries, so I didn't need the 2 DVG girls, and w/ other projects in progress, had nowhere for them, so they languished in limbo for a couple of weeks. Hated to kill them, so finally was able to get in a shared bucket at the edge of the bloom area. They both finished at 12 and 14 inches in 10 weeks. Looks like it could be decent smoke.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I popped 3 freebies from the Dank Team = "DVG Mix" - to run as backups behind jelly pie and cookies n chem. Got 5 shirleys from the primaries, so I didn't need the 2 DVG girls, and w/ other projects in progress, had nowhere for them, so they languished in limbo for a couple of weeks. Hated to kill them, so finally was able to get in a shared bucket at the edge of the bloom area. They both finished at 12 and 14 inches in 10 weeks. Looks like it could be decent smoke.
> 
> View attachment 4132673 View attachment 4132674 View attachment 4132675 View attachment 4132676


I got those freebies as well-emailed cv & he sent me this email-could be any of these


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I got those freebies as well-emailed cv & he sent me this email-could be any of theseView attachment 4132703


Wow, that's great info, amigo. But it's DVG mix. So whatcha smokin'? 

Here's what the Dungeon Vault guy said on that thread a couple years ago:

↑
@Dungeons_Vault

What's in the DVG mix that was sent out as freebies from NGR - any ideas?


Hmmm, well he has gotten a few now, but if my memory is correct, there was Candyland, GDP, ECSD, and GSC all hit w/ male pollen from different fathers... There were coogies, Grandpas Breath, Candyland, Purple Champagne, and GDP. There weren't many and all were tossed into one bag, and that I believe is the mix.

Dungeons_Vault, Jul 17, 2015


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Wow, that's great info, amigo. But it's DVG mix. So whatcha smokin'?
> 
> Here's what the Dungeon Vault guy said on that thread a couple years ago:
> 
> ...


You got me amigo-lol-thats cv not dvg-thats what i get for helping


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Wow, that's great info, amigo. But it's DVG mix. So whatcha smokin'?
> 
> Here's what the Dungeon Vault guy said on that thread a couple years ago:
> 
> ...


Almost forgot smokin on bio-diesel


----------



## Bakersfield (May 14, 2018)

Dried Gnar Dog 
Bred by Pisces and grown by yours truly. 
Super dank, if you don't grow for yield.
She's a quality before quantity type of smoke.
I blame the SFV OG for the yield and size of colas, but she is all about the Chemdog in affect.
Amazing smoke!


----------



## tatonka (May 14, 2018)

Greenpoint Seeds Hickock Haze #2
Reminds me of orange bud or AK-47

All those hairs


----------



## numberfour (Jun 4, 2018)

Chopped my 12/12 from seed tent today

Adhesive #2
gg4 x (nepali og x goji f3) gifted cross
 

Lightsaber x Sunshine Daydream
my accidental cross


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Greenpoint Seeds Hickock Haze #2
> Reminds me of orange bud or AK-47
> 
> All those hairsView attachment 4135698


Can I get a smoke report, amigo? How many days in bloom before chop?


----------



## tatonka (Jun 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Can I get a smoke report, amigo? How many days in bloom before chop?


This particular pheno was quick compared to the one I kept.
I chopped at 60 days on this one and the smoke is potent but even after 30 days cure it is still a little meh... in the taste department.
Smoke is smooth and thick. High HTC
This pheno #4 is way better all around but takes at least three weeks longer.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 9, 2018)

Took down my Brandywine last night. By Dungeons Vault Genetics, Brandywine is Pink Champagne x Grandpas Breath. Just ran a handful of small girls in 2 gallon pots, and they all did pretty well and turned out surprisingly similar.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Took down my Brandywine last night. By Dungeons Vault Genetics, Brandywine is Pink Champagne x Grandpas Breath. Just ran a handful of small girls in 2 gallon pots, and they all did pretty well and turned out surprisingly similar. View attachment 4148503 View attachment 4148504 View attachment 4148505 View attachment 4148506 View attachment 4148507 View attachment 4148508 View attachment 4148509


Beautiful nuggs! I love the colors for sure.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 10, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Took down my Brandywine last night. By Dungeons Vault Genetics, Brandywine is Pink Champagne x Grandpas Breath. Just ran a handful of small girls in 2 gallon pots, and they all did pretty well and turned out surprisingly similar. View attachment 4148503 View attachment 4148504 View attachment 4148505 View attachment 4148506 View attachment 4148507 View attachment 4148508 View attachment 4148509


Looks killer. I grabbed these, yesterday.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 10, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looks killer. I grabbed these, yesterday.View attachment 4148792


Where'd you find those? Love me some snow cap and the brandywine is killer


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 10, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Where'd you find those? Love me some snow cap and the brandywine is killer


clio, mi. Yeah, this should be interesting.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 10, 2018)

Hickok Haze from Greenpoint Seeds.
Sativa leaner. SEA of green or trees.
Long ass flower time. My whole house smells like French onion soup and halitosis. Eyes are burning while trimming.
Oh this is gonna be good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4148853 View attachment 4148854 View attachment 4148855 Hickok Haze from Greenpoint Seeds.
> Sativa leaner. SEA of green or trees.
> Long ass flower time. My whole house smells like French onion soup and halitosis. Eyes are burning while trimming.
> Oh this is gonna be good.


Be sure to come back with a 'how good' report. I have a pack that I keep going back and forth on about ever running.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Be sure to come back with a 'how good' report. I have a pack that I keep going back and forth on about ever running.


I will be back with smoke report. 
I am going to run it again. 12 inch clone, one gallon pot, 4 foot bush finish. It was easy to grow and once I dialed in my humidity it started to pack it on.
My buddy said that this sativa I grew is better than any of the sativas from his caregiver. It is hella strong smoke, like double vision and body rushes from bong hits


----------



## tatonka (Jun 10, 2018)

Dried sample Nug of Hickock Haze from last week


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 21, 2018)

stray's nepali cream clone run went 70+ days, been curing about a month, I think.
This stuff is delicious, creamy fuel. Kinda hard to explain. The smell is intoxicating. The effects are nice, strong. I will be keeping her around. Thanks, bubby.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> stray's nepali cream clone run went 70+ days, been curing about a month, I think.View attachment 4153950
> This stuff is delicious, creamy fuel. Kinda hard to explain. The smell is intoxicating. The effects are nice, strong. I will be keeping her around. Thanks, bubby.


That bud looks sticky icky good!

Oh hey, just for reference, I looked and found a pic of one my Guava Ds that resembled your Starflight Guava.


The leaves are a little fatter but I definitely see the Stardawg Guava mom in both pics.

I cant wait to see how yours turn out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2018)

Took the last of the Orgi beans, and made some babies. A test of the first 3 beans is an affirmative in 48 hours. A few of you cool cats asked about these; if I haven't mailed you, send me a reminder if you have room to try a few, as well as you other groovy amigos and amigas that have space and time.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 11, 2018)

Strayfox's nepali cream (mothers milk x Iraqi)-day 69


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 14, 2018)

1st gonna throw back some sudz then gotta trim some budz-stray's nepali cream-day 71


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2018)

Chopped a clone of my keeper tangerine power. Nice chunky buds that reek of a mix between oranges and tropical punch juice. She produces a knockout indica high. A bowl of her and it's bedtime or you need to eat and then crash, lol.
  

The cookies and chem I started flowering with her will take another 2-3 weeks, lol it's one of the overlong flowering chem leaners. I'll post pics here when I chop it. Till then cheers.


----------



## Hiero1 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Hiero1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Firefly Irie seeds


----------



## Hiero1 (Jul 16, 2018)

One more firefly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2018)

By definition, this _is_ a harvest pic. Copper OG XXX


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 13, 2018)

hktk 1, fruity pheno, 72 days. Getting at least another week.


----------



## Hiero1 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Hiero1 (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Aug 20, 2018)

Greenpoint seeds Tomahawk #5
40 some days. Little sample nug.
Very happy with the Terps and growth structure. Hopefully the buzz is good too.
I will probably let this go at least another week.
Sprite soda and jerky smells abound.
Nice to have some new flavor


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4180541
> hktk 1, fruity pheno, 72 days. Getting at least another week.


hktk ? She's a beauty.

@Hiero1 - so you like the Irie brand / arise crosses? I have pics aways back in here of cookies x creme x arise by Irie - now known as The Cream. I really liked it, and it gave me 3 seeds which are now 2 weeks past flip. Don't wanna be w/o that smoke.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> hktk ? She's a beauty.
> 
> @Hiero1 - so you like the Irie brand / arise crosses? I have pics aways back in here of cookies x creme x arise by Irie - now known as The Cream. I really liked it, and it gave me 3 seeds which are now 2 weeks past flip. Don't wanna be w/o that smoke.


Thanks, man. That's a hammerhead tester. 
hammer's kush(cbanana x cherry cookies) x tk. 
The other 2 ladies are tk leaners; lots of fuel. This one is deliciously fruity.


----------



## Hiero1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nothing feels worse then running out with two rooms going....I'm always over smoking. Irie seeds are top notch. My brother has become pretty good friends with Rasta Jeff on IG. Non stop care packages in the mail. I have the cream and morning dew waiting, but the firefly not leaving anytime soon.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 22, 2018)

Brandywine #2 --- Taken Day 55

Delicious. 

Smoke report and better pics to come


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 27, 2018)

I only got a couple barely post worthy pics of this before I chopped and hung it. She's from a seed I found in a Irie Genetics 'The Cream'. I loved the smoke from the mom.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 27, 2018)

Platinum Cookies from seed - bred by a friend of a friend.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 27, 2018)

Ch9 Critical Mass x Blue Lemon Thai.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2018)

Saturday night's all right for.....The Cream. If it's as good as last time...


----------



## numberfour (Oct 8, 2018)

Couple of strains from an up and coming breeder from the UK, Resinheadsgenetics. Met the breeder last year at a canna cup and this year was able to give him some buds from the seeds he gave me at the same cup.

Tropical Lassi 
(Jaffa Caked Cookies x Yeti OG)
 
Smack in the face orange with this pheno

Dirty Glue 
(GG4 x Yeti OG)
 
Old school hash smells from this girl

Pulled both plants early as I'm revegging both phenos as I like what I see. Still got half packs of each to hunt through later.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 8, 2018)

A lower of the lvtk, I've smoked the only two little pieces of fluff at the very bottom of the plant and it was still a little wet but she is gonna be a bell ringer for sure. Had me hacking off the wet green bud so dry cured bud is gonna be nice. I mainly got og kush flavor with little lemon candy, just sour funk. I likes it for sure


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

Not the best pic but some Pineapple Cookies from Sin City.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 8, 2018)

homebrewer said:


> Platinum Cookies from seed - bred by a friend of a friend.


What’s up, bro? It’s Voodoo.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 9, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What’s up, bro? It’s Voodoo.


Hey! I haven't see you around in a few months. Where ya been?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 9, 2018)

Peakseeds Kushberry just 2 days before chop. Fits in with our fall colours


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 9, 2018)

homebrewer said:


> Hey! I haven't see you around in a few months. Where ya been?


I’m locked out. I dunno what happened, I cannot recall changing my password.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

D_Urbmon said:


> Not a whole lot of info on La Plata Labs out there. I got a pack of Big Skunk as a freebie gift. Just finishing em up right now.
> 
> What's the timing like on that DGOG Mr. Mustache? How close to a real OG is it? How many did you pop and what was the variation like?
> 
> ...


My apologies, just found this thread!
Hope to see more laplata. 
This guy was the shit! Still yet to see anything bad from laplata. 
This thread is amazing so far. Good work Amos ..
Those fingernails tho...


----------



## Oblazer (Oct 9, 2018)

Sour D bag seed found 4 beans all 4 were girls


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 9, 2018)

Here is a picture of my most recent harvest of my cross that I made. I call it Dbarrymore. Cali connection Sour Diesel x Larry OG. Shes got a sour kind of tone to her, but underneath that she tastes like limes and sweet flowers.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 10, 2018)

DVG Grandpas breath Oregon outdoor, small yield but damn that frost!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Hope to join in on the fun.
Some Mac chuck's getting new boots tomorrow!
Jabberwocky x Mac= suga Ray
Spec ops x Mac= .38 special?
Sins nm of x mac= elm Street
Exotics blue steel x Mac = ?? Waiting to taste


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Hope to join in on the fun.
> Some Mac chuck's getting new boots tomorrow!
> Jabberwocky x Mac= suga Ray
> Spec ops x Mac= .38 special?
> ...


Meant for the Chucker's Paradise thread, amigo?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Meant for the Chucker's Paradise thread, amigo?


Si si pedro..
I'll pull the ole switcharoo..

Anymore copper orgi, Amos? Can't get that donkey schlong outta my brain. Shits intense!


----------



## Hiero1 (Oct 10, 2018)

OP firefly


----------



## Hiero1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Irie seeds firefly


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Anymore copper orgi, Amos? Can't get that donkey schlong outta my brain. Shits intense!


Could be available on the cheap very soon.
https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Regional-Breeders-&-Strains/c/31517018/offset=0&sort=nameAsc

https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Briscos-Bargain-Beans/c/31517019/offset=0&sort=nameAsc


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Could be available on the cheap very soon.
> https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Regional-Breeders-&-Strains/c/31517018/offset=0&sort=nameAsc
> 
> https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Briscos-Bargain-Beans/c/31517019/offset=0&sort=nameAsc


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2018)

Some shots of the recent harvest. 

lvtk, hands down winner of the round and honestly one of the best phenos I've ever ran, straight og kush flavor with a sour type kick, no lemons or sweetness to her, she is a full mind body stone, definitely not the type of shit you want to smoke before work or anything where you need to function normally, lol. 
 

sunny d og, goji dom pheno nice stone with no cure so with cure it should be real nice.
 

peak seeds c99, a descent plant with huge sattie buds and almost no leaves to trim for harvest, not sure if I'll pollinate her with the tp or goji, might just toss her. Descent high on her, very sativa style high. So far with no cure she has no fruity taste, more of a generic style weed flavor but nice just the same.

tangerine power #1, 1st round in coco and not in the tupur so I'm not sure if the flavor will be different but so far it is an orange cream pop type flavor, very couch lock style high on her, good for night time/sleeping, this is still too wet to puff 
 

citrus twist #1, she had a strawberry candy smell in flower but it has since faded to a floral fruity type smell, I smoked a little wet sample bud and flavor is good but nothing like the smell, more of a sandal wood style flavor definitely nice though. I smoked a few hits 1st thing in the morning and didn't get too much of a buzz which is a trait from the critical+ in the miyagi cross. Great smell, heavy huge buds but no kick. I'll have to try and find a better pheno for sure.


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Some shots of the recent harvest.
> 
> lvtk, hands down winner of the round and honestly one of the best phenos I've ever ran, straight og kush flavor with a sour type kick, no lemons or sweetness to her, she is a full mind body stone, definitely not the type of shit you want to smoke before work or anything where you need to function normally, lol.
> View attachment 4214882
> ...


That lvtk looks real nice!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> That lvtk looks real nice!


I couldn't be happier with her honestly. A real punch to the face on the smoke too.


----------



## elephantSea (Oct 13, 2018)

it took me a second to realize it's a magazine underneath, lol.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 13, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> it took me a second to realize it's a magazine underneath, lol.


Same.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Same.


Looks like a photo op booth for a meet and greet.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> it took me a second to realize it's a magazine underneath, lol.


Golf digest


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2018)

I need to get a piece of teal paper cuz it helps pic pop a little better than a white back ground, thats why i used the magazines


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Same.


Me too and it was the second time I saw the pics and I wasn't lit


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I need to get a piece of teal paper cuz it helps pic pop a little better than a white back ground, thats why i used the magazines


Nice, I’ll have to try the teal.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Oct 17, 2018)

Death Star


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Oct 17, 2018)

Ghost Train Haze 1


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2018)

@hockeybry2 - hey, amigo, where ya been? And what is that sparkly girl ^ ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2018)

I'll have to get pics up tomorrow but I had to chop my other 2 black dogs early yest and man all 3 are really nice resinous plants with great smells. 

I've ran 3 or 4 HSO blue dream and 4 HSO sour blueberry and all those were very mediocre with 1 blue dream actually being potent but very bland. All 4 sour blueberry were worthless and the other 2 or 3 blue dream were also weak.

I kind of figure 1, maybe 2, black dogs would be descent but all three look like they'll smoke real nice. I actually feel I should have keep a clone of the green pheno too because it's chunky af and has a nice og kush with a hint of berry smell going on. She would have been worth another run, oh well. 

Hell for $53 including shipping for 5 beans it's a nice bargain strain. Kudos on the recommendation @Amos Otis


----------



## webby420 (Oct 23, 2018)

This Is my Copper Chem#3. She is pure lemon/lime. So different from the stank of #2.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Oct 24, 2018)

Very nice pictures and strains on this thread


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> @hockeybry2 - hey, amigo, where ya been? And what is that sparkly girl ^ ?


What's up man! That lady would either be the rainbow cookies x wedding cake or the rare darkness x wedding cake. Lil chuck I did! How ya been?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2018)

hockeybry2 said:


> What's up man! That lady would either be the rainbow cookies x wedding cake or the rare darkness x wedding cake. Lil chuck I did! How ya been?


Just taking care of business, which is no business at all. Maintaining a steady high, and deleting all buzzkill as it happens. Good to see you, and that's a purdy girl.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 26, 2018)

di, I mean hammerhead gear purple urkle x cherry cookies 61 days. Smells purple.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 26, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> di, I mean hammerhead gear purple urkle x cherry cookies 61 days. Smells purple. View attachment 4222245
> View attachment 4222246


Looks killer bro


----------



## webby420 (Oct 26, 2018)

Day 63 Star Fucker at the chop. So dense


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenpoint cookies n chem-would post on that thread but there's too many douchebags & dorks on there for me-cnc was in the back corner & I couldn't ever smell her-chopping last night finally got her nose-jus like sugar cookies & men's cologne (Stetson or brut)-a huge yielder


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2018)

Raindance-getting the chop tonight


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

yowza !!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2018)

Raindance


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Raindance View attachment 4231003 View attachment 4231004 View attachment 4231005 View attachment 4231006 View attachment 4231007 View attachment 4231008


She looks to be an easy trim. Nice job.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> She looks to be an easy trim. Nice job.


Thanks Bro-jus did it-might be the easiest trim ever


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks Bro-jus did it-might be the easiest trim ever


Nice. I had to take a weed whacker to my outdoor girls to trim them.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Brisco Genetics (Orgi)
> I'm thoroughly impressed with these. Zero veg and huge colas. Smells like a candy store concentrated into an extract.
> Thank You @Amos Otis for making this treat.
> View attachment 4092858 View attachment 4092859 View attachment 4092860 View attachment 4092861


 so, you actually grew these 12/12 from seed ? can you tell me exactly how u ran them please. pot sizes/medium etc. how much did that stretch and how much/what type pf light did you give your beautiful plant. 

will u do a smoke report and yield on her please. when i saw them i jumped right on them and next thing you know i checked and it said out of stock. so i think i got the last pack.  i missed on getting Goji Og because it was easy to get back then so i went after more rare cultivars. Agent orange was one of the few strains from tga that i wanted to play with. mainly because of yield and orange aroma. i've got an agent orange x orange haze in the vault. we'll see if they merge most likely so if they are viable. thx. dude awesome looking lady


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I know it's an Agent Orange/Goji OG cross but I'm not sure which was the father and mother.


pretty sure Goji Og was the mom. though some reverse the order when writing them down too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> pretty sure Goji Og was the mom. though some reverse the order when writing them down too.


@Amos Otis 

But I believe the mom was a berry pheno of goji og and the father was an agent orange. Great combo! 
You'll love,


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 12, 2018)

Kurple fantasy #4 in flush mode.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 12, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> so, you actually grew these 12/12 from seed ? can you tell me exactly how u ran them please. pot sizes/medium etc. how much did that stretch and how much/what type pf light did you give your beautiful plant.
> 
> will u do a smoke report and yield on her please. when i saw them i jumped right on them and next thing you know i checked and it said out of stock. so i think i got the last pack.  i missed on getting Goji Og because it was easy to get back then so i went after more rare cultivars. Agent orange was one of the few strains from tga that i wanted to play with. mainly because of yield and orange aroma. i've got an agent orange x orange haze in the vault. we'll see if they merge most likely so if they are viable. thx. dude awesome looking lady


I sprouted these 2 girls in party cups of sunshine mix and transplanted them to a tub of coco and perlite about 10 days later.2
They were fed a steady diet of General Hydroponics Flora series Drain To Waste using the Lucas method of 1 part Micro and 2 parts Bloom, with the addition of Cal Mag.
My meter is calibrated to .7 and I run my solution at 800 ppm.
I feed the plants via spaghetti lines without emitters, at least 3 times daily.

These girls went in about 6 inches tall and finished about 30 inches, so total stretch would be 5X. Similar results from most crosses.
The sweet syrupy smell was like honey. I didn't detect any citrus or berry really, just sweet and syrupy floral.
The weed hit nice and mellow, with lots of energy first and then melt down and munchies to finish.
The potency is right up there in the good weed category, not as good as some, but better than most.
I never grew either parent, so I can't make a comparison there.
Not bad for 2 females. Who knows how you'll fair with a full pack.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> @Amos Otis
> 
> But I believe the mom was a berry pheno of goji og and the father was an agent orange. Great combo!


Correct.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 13, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Las Vegas purple kush x cbanana(hammerhead gear)-day 63View attachment 4115140 View attachment 4115141 View attachment 4115142


is that a chocolate banana father ? do you know when jaws made those ? I hope my chocolate banana beans pop and are worth preserving. i can see a male doing the nasty to a few cultivars when he gets a chance if he's worthy. 

there is a LVPK x GG#4 = PURPLE GLUE i've got like 2 GG#4 or #1 S1's or could have been pollinated with something else. buried in the small nugs so guessing they are S'1s.
I found 1dark seed and 2 immature seed in some Yeager just the other day 1 of those got crushed in grinder, only grabbed 1/2 zip so i will be hand breaking the rest of the nugs no grinder to destroy any seeds lurking.

what kind of yield on that pretty lady did u get ? what's it smoke and taste like ?congrats


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 13, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> is that a chocolate banana father ? do you know when jaws made those ? I hope my chocolate banana beans pop and are worth preserving. i can see a male doing the nasty to a few cultivars when he gets a chance if he's worthy.
> 
> there is a LVPK x GG#4 = PURPLE GLUE i've got like 2 GG#4 or #1 S1's or could have been pollinated with something else. buried in the small nugs so guessing they are S'1s.
> I found 1dark seed and 2 immature seed in some Yeager just the other day 1 of those got crushed in grinder, only grabbed 1/2 zip so i will be hand breaking the rest of the nugs no grinder to destroy any seeds lurking.
> ...


Yield was pretty good bout 3zips from a 5gal-smoke was incredible-finger nail polish & rich red wine smell & taste-the smell fumigated off the buds while I trimmed it-made my eyes water-also I don't know the lineage


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 14, 2018)

biodiesel x sourdubb 60ish days.
Reeks of fuel. The flav is lots of fuel with just enough sour. It's nice.
This was her last run. I got a few beans from the cross I made with her. Will be fun to hunt.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 15, 2018)

Not really a harvest pic but I was doin some work in da lab & my fat ass broke this lil piece of purple urkle x cherry cookies


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 15, 2018)

More Cowbell


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> More Cowbell
> View attachment 4233611 View attachment 4233612


Love MC...have a few nugs left from Christmas Day jarring last year. Plan on burning the rest w/ special guests on Thanksgiving, and maybe include it in the new year chucks.


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 15, 2018)

I can't seem to let her go from the garden. I still have a clone of her that isn't going anywhere. I crossed this lady to Goji during this last run. Super curious about that cross but I am prepared for a bit of disappointment since the Goji was a bit stretchy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2018)

Flowered from clone my last two mom cuts of Orange Fruit Snax. 58 days.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 17, 2018)

This is TGA's Strawberry Daiquiri. I've got 5 different phenotypes from 48 seeds that I've kept. I prefer to dry my buds before trimming. This pheno #20 smells like lemonberry Vicks-vapo-rub. Its an uplifting 2-3 hr sativa pheno and just one of 5 amazing fems* I found from the 48 freebies. I'd say overall, you can find 8 phenotypes in 50 seeds. Some are incredible, others are unstable hermie prone messes. This girl #20 has the habit of making bananas if rootbound, similar to old-school c99.very active high, I've got 3 others waiting to cut. 
I'm going with ace of spades and Plushberry in february, ill likely breed whatever males I find with these for potential polyhybrids.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> just one of 5 amazing dems I found from the 48 freebies..


Finding amazing dems in this political climate is, in fact, 'amazing'. 

***which is not to say it's easy on either side.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Finding amazing dems in this political climate is, in fact, 'amazing'.


Lol, autocorrect on my phone doesn't like me.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Flowered from clone my last two mom cuts of Orange Fruit Snax. 58 days.
> 
> View attachment 4234323 View attachment 4234324 View attachment 4234325 View attachment 4234326 View attachment 4234328


Hoping my Carla Olsen’s finish this nice.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Hoping my Carla Olsen’s finish this nice.


I've read many knocks against GLO seedbank, and Orange Tree [ hermie prone]. In fact, I've harvested a dozen or less ripe seeds every time I've ran beans from the pack I bought. I consider them fem freebies. Orange Fruit Snax is the best combinations of loud orange taste / smell and strong buzz that I've yet found. Well worth the extra vigilance.

That young Carla of yours looks very fine.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've read many knocks against GLO seedbank, and Orange Tree [ hermie prone]. In fact, I've harvested a dozen or less ripe seeds every time I've ran beans from the pack I bought. I consider them fem freebies. Orange Fruit Snax is the best combinations of loud orange taste / smell and strong buzz that I've yet found. Well worth the extra vigilance.
> 
> That young Carla of yours looks very fine. View attachment 4234823


I've been looking for the Orange holy grail myself, chasing that dragon 10 years now lmao.

Its practically common knowledge that Orange strains are prone to being intersex.

And yet again I'm starting flower on some sour Mandarina. I'm insane.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 18, 2018)

Kurple fantasy #4 right before chop.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 18, 2018)

I cut a small offshoot of the Strawberry Daiquiri a week ago, I just finished smoking a joint, very similar effects to sour d, but much more steady buildup whereas sour Diesel, imo hits you very quickly. 
Forget the 2-3 hrs I said before, this pheno is closer to 3-4 hrs. This stuff makes me lose my inner monologue, I find myself blurting out unconsciously.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 20, 2018)

Tga Nepali Queen my #3 pheno, crazy frost 
Pina colada,lime pine and skunk scents 
Looking forward to this cut for sure, this was the first run

Took its brother down about 12 days ago less frost but very similar, smokes wonderful already, calming narcotic clears my head. More pics of that one on the “tga by others”
Thread.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 20, 2018)

Here’s the #1 pheno I took down about 12 days ago, she went 70 days. 

    



Magoo


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Here’s the #1 pheno I took down about 12 days ago, she went 70 days.


Is this a space dude cross? I almost always like TGA plants.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Is this a space dude cross? I almost always like TGA plants.


Space queen

To norstars Nepali OG

Yeah I have had very good success with anything I popped tga in my tent


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 20, 2018)

Dry shot of Strawberry Sour Diesel. Taken at 56 days of 11/13. Going in for the cure.

I have a full plant pic in this thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/p/14597409/


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 24, 2018)

The Mac pheno #1 coming down in a few days.
 
Lowers


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 27, 2018)

Tga Nepali Queen I’m calling the Queen Komal cut

Frosty as can be

Tropical pineapple, nail polish, pine & lime

Great terps, been hanging for 12 days just tried this nug out, immediate behind the eyes, relax you , make you forget what you were doing or where you put that...promising cut

 

Magoo


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 1, 2018)

Nepali Queen #2 coming down today 

77 days

Nice fat calyx , looks to be another great yielder 

Didn’t keep a cut but this pheno has been hit with hibernate pollen in my chucker tent

     


Magoo


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Nepali Queen #2 coming down today
> 
> 77 days


NIce. Hopefully the hibernate will give you some phenos that'll take a couple weeks off the flowering time. 11 weeks !


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> NIce. Hopefully the hibernate will give you some phenos that'll take a couple weeks off the flowering time. 11 weeks !


Definitely and maybe tone down the orange jillybean ish terps I have

I’m not a fan of anything orange unfortunately, just the soda


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 1, 2018)

And straight OG branches, floppy donkey dick 180 degrees down straight to the floor when the bamboo stakes were removed


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I’m not a fan of anything orange unfortunately, just the soda


Yeah...me neither !


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 2, 2018)

I have three SAGE running right now by th seeds, this one is coming down today, spitting white hairs like it’s never gonna end, trichs are all cloudy and Amber

90 DAYS FLOWER

bit leafy but huge huge colas. The haze landrace seems to be majority in this pheno, I got baby poop scents mix with moth balls ... most likely gonna be dried and whole plant made into hash, doesn’t look like smoke will impress , but I will try it. You never know

This is my second time running a five pack, this was reg beans, others were fems.... TH seeds doesn’t have best rep but when I was in Colorado around mid 2013 or whenever legalization just came on board, at a dispense I found amazing sage flowers was my favorite of the whole trip, been hunting for the pheno since, think I just gave up

The other two look like 65 to 70 day finishers, I’ll post them in the future


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 4, 2018)

Nepali Queen #4

78 days flower

Still white hairs spitting but grabbed the scope, to my surprise amber everywhere , all cloudy probably 80/20 cloudy/Amber it’s coming down today 

Tropical kush scents , pineapple green apple , huge yield baseball bat colas for sure, 2 gallon hempy bucket

It’s clone was also hit with hibernate pollen



     



Magoo


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 5, 2018)

SAGE #1

62 days still spitting white pistils from the haze side , 95%cloudy 5% clear, no amber.
Might could go another week but I’m not to impressed compared to what I have , plus I gotta make room. great yield dense big buds . Old school Haze scents

Pretty much mainlined for 7 

   

Sticky real sticky , might surprise and throw me on my ass, if it doesn’t , can always be made into hash


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2018)

Hanging in front of a chopped Sweet Dixie is Drizella, beans I got of Sannies site about 7 yrs ago. white widow x c-99 or vice versa. Just curious to see if it would still pop.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 11, 2018)

I got a bunch of old sannie, seko and Dynasty gear, including Drizella. You reccomend that I should give these a shot?

Nice ash on that, looks like its burning clean.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I got a bunch of old sannie, seko and Dynasty gear, including Drizella. You reccomend that I should give these a shot?
> 
> Nice ash on that, looks like its burning clean.


The one I ran years ago was huge; probably the biggest indoor yield from one plant I've had. I recall posting pics with a gallon jug between the two mains, but they're long gone. This one stayed short, but the buds are fat and heavy. The last one was B smoke and lots of it.

In DWC, I start an all water flush a week before I anticipate the chop. Usually produces that white ash we dig. 

*** also, I tried to PM you to let you know that Carla, Pete, and Candy's last packs will be going up on the next drop; probably first of next week, as well as the last of the copper chem f2 freebies.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Dec 12, 2018)

A bit of indoor Sour Kosher, grown from seed by Crockett Family Farms, (60% indica version), chopped today at Day 60...smells like grape jolly rancher mothballs...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 14, 2018)

Dumpster Skunk (Dumpster x Skunk18 ) from The Nature Farm.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 14, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Dumpster Skunk (Dumpster x Skunk18 ) from The Nature Farm. View attachment 4249326 View attachment 4249327


Looks like they where a real stretcher.
Any disgusting skunk odors?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2018)

Copper Orgi from Brisco’s Bargain Beans.

Just some popcorn I gave away to my pathetically broke-ass neighbor when I ran out of jars. The colas are all mine!

@Amos Otis should stop by my place and try this GPS OBS I kept, it tastes strongly of perimmons.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The one I ran years ago was huge; probably the biggest indoor yield from one plant I've had. I recall posting pics with a gallon jug between the two mains, but they're long gone. This one stayed short, but the buds are fat and heavy. The last one was B smoke and lots of it.
> 
> In DWC, I start an all water flush a week before I anticipate the chop. Usually produces that white ash we dig.
> 
> *** also, I tried to PM you to let you know that Carla, Pete, and Candy's last packs will be going up on the next drop; probably first of next week, as well as the last of the copper chem f2 freebies.


Might have to check into Candy’s wares.
I am running Dynasty’s Huckleberry Des*Tar (wtf with the terrible name, prof p?) 12/12 from clone and they are massive sativa freaks, would be crazy in a SOG. Sorry for the blurry photo, but it still has something to say, and that’s “fire!” More copper orgi.

And a shitty hps shot of the Dynasty monster. Look at those fan leaves! They are around 9” long, some of them. (pheno 4 for those keeping score at home) Deeply lobed sativa look, love it. Almost didn’t save the mom, but I came to my senses. I havent even run it once yet.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks like they where a real stretcher.
> Any disgusting skunk odors?


Stretch was not bad, in comparison to others. No disgusting or really skunky smells to speak of. 
More floral, candied sour apple. With linoleum and fuel back end.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Stretch was not bad, in comparison to others. No disgusting or really skunky smells to speak of.
> More floral, candied sour apple. With linoleum and fuel back end.


Sounds like Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 I grew in 94. No skunk at all, but a great uppidy high with no real ceiling.
I think the Dutch may have inadvertently bred out the skunky gene, because they didn't have any real life exposure to what a skunk actually smells like. 
How's the smoke?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds like Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 I grew in 94. No skunk at all, but a great uppidy high with no real ceiling.
> I think the Dutch may have inadvertently bred out the skunky gene, because they didn't have any real life exposure to what a skunk actually smells like.
> How's the smoke?


I like that theory, because otherwise it’s a total mystery as to how they screwed that up so completely. Thanks to the Gulf Coast of the USA for keeeping the stank alive all this time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Copper Orgi from Brisco’s Bargain Beans.
> 
> Just some popcorn I gave away to my pathetically broke-ass neighbor when I ran out of jars. The colas are all mine!


Once that neighbor hits some Brisco, though, he's gonna want to be your full time wing man. [ I'm just guessing...I've never smoked any copper orange  ]


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> How's the smoke?


Too soon to say, I just chopped the plants yesterday..
A couple of nugs I pulled off early smoke real nice. Very similar in taste, as I described in smell. Uplifting high, good potency.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2018)

The GF/atm gathering up the last of the Big Smiths.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The GF/atm gathering up the last of the Big Smiths.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250608


You are a lucky man Amos!

I think i have a few Big Smiths in the vault.
Do the harvest maidens automatically appear at harvest, or do you have to find one ahead of time?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You are a lucky man Amos!
> 
> I think i have a few Big Smiths in the vault.
> Do the harvest maidens automatically appear at harvest, or do you have to find one ahead of time?


The space between my two ears is a wonderful universe, where I spend as much time as possible, amigo.

Set dem Big Smiths free !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Once that neighbor hits some Brisco, though, he's gonna want to be your full time wing man. [ I'm just guessing...I've never smoked any copper orange  ]


Actually, I _have smoked copper orange, aka Carla Olson.  B_ut not the copper orgi. Yet.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Dec 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds like Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 I grew in 94. No skunk at all, but a great uppidy high with no real ceiling.
> I think the Dutch may have inadvertently bred out the skunky gene, because they didn't have any real life exposure to what a skunk actually smells like.
> How's the smoke?


So my theory is that the "skunk funk" was bred out due to 2 things. Europeans not knowing what a skunk smells like and security concerns over the smell. I grew a cut of SK#1 that was from holland circa 88. If you cut it at 60 days it had a slightly skunky smell that was more fruity and herbal. Let it go 70 or 75 days and it was very skunky. I only let it go late a couple of times because it stank up the whole neighborhood. My odor control worked perfectly at 60 days but nothing could keep down the stank at 70 days. I have to say though real skunk is in my top 3 varieties.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 18, 2018)

voodoosdaddy said:


> So my theory is that the "skunk funk" was bred out due to 2 things. Europeans not knowing what a skunk smells like and security concerns over the smell. I grew a cut of SK#1 that was from holland circa 88. If you cut it at 60 days it had a slightly skunky smell that was more fruity and herbal. Let it go 70 or 75 days and it was very skunky. I only let it go late a couple of times because it stank up the whole neighborhood. My odor control worked perfectly at 60 days but nothing could keep down the stank at 70 days. I have to say though real skunk is in my top 3 varieties.


 your second hypothesis is the accepted reason for why it's gone, but I've never heard your first hypothesis before and that one is probably exactly why skunk#1 etc.. confuses ppl, because for decades that has been what the culture calls skunk, however us U.S based old smokers know what skunk bud is and it ain't what EU calls it that is for sure.

that all said skunk may be a bio-protectant or attractent that comes out phenotypically. it definitely is not a terpene we pretty much know that. being from the eastern U.S personally I am very familiar with skunk cabbage which skunk weed smells like and I have done some research myself after hearing kevin Jodrey talk about his skunk revival project. I will cut and paste something I wrote in another thread so I don't have to write it again. it's not thorough but it's something for anyone interested to pursue looking into as I still am

***below was copied from my post I made in another thread****

personally i think other things beyond genetics and terps play a role in the actual skunk smell us old ppl remmeber and rarely smell today. i have recently started putting more sulfur in my soil mix and teas trying to bring out more skunky and rotten profiles. i think there is something to this. it is known that sulfurs bond to terps, and it is possible it makes them smell like rotten eggs, garlic or skunk. this happens in other plants like skunk cabbage. it is very possible a mechanism like this is at play in skunked weed. i think the genetic part is a predisposition to whatever bioprotectent mechanism is causing this bonding of sulfides and creation of other compounds. you can listen to kevin jodrey talk about his skunk project for some of this info, other parts i theorized on my own after reading some books, not written by cannabis growers, on terps, esters and amines(amines include stuff like like skatole which is responsible for feces and decay smells in plants who want to attract carrions, beetles and flies)

**i'd like to note skunk cabbage emits this odor in the same manor, as a bio protectant. it does it to attract it's main pollinators to it by smelling like rotten skunk, it's pollinators include flies and stoneflies so you can imgine why the rotten smell is an advantage. so again imo it is likely skunk weed is a phenotypical expression caused by some need for a bio protectant under certain circumstances however i theorize sullfur is the ingredient needed to facilitate this when it does want to occur. so sulfur alone wont cause it but sulfur in high dosages present when it does want to do this is what conditions need to be met

** let me also add sulfur is key to wetlands and exists in high quantities and this is where skunk cabbage grows so...

***here is a research paper on skunk cabbage and it's smell***
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.841.5524&rep=rep1&type=pdf
- notice among other things that Dimethyl disulfide is in every sample but two in both male and female species of skunk cabbage. it occurs in more samples than any other compound tested, and is responsible for the creation of other smelly compounds that mimick skunks, urine, rotten meat, garlic etc.... she concludes - "S. foetidus would be dominated by a single compound, such as an oligosulfide or amine, and may contain compounds from other chemical classes. The results of this study showed the primary component of the skunk cabbage scent to be the oligosulfide, dimethyl disulfide


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Not a new harvest, but I'm just now dry trimming up some well cured 6 month old bud.

Gnar Dog - Pisces Genetics. You can really smell the dried blood halitosis funk on her.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2018)

the 3 phenos of black dog I have, well now only 2. The first 2 from the left are my keepers, middle one is straight up blackberry, grinding up a bud is therapeutic for sure. 

All three have similar buds from looks alone, all have great flavor with the 2 on the right being berry flavors, 1 on the left is nice but hard to explain other than what cali folks would know as purp. That purp one and the blackberry are tits though and I'm stoked I gave HSO a 3rd chance, lol.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Dec 20, 2018)

Just after chop and trim, a branch of Kushberry (LA OG x Blueberry) grown indoors in soil from seed by DNA Genetics. Aroma is a gorgeous berry perfume...got very high hopes for the final taste after a few months cure...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2018)

CalmAnSense said:


> Just after chop and trim, a branch of Kushberry (LA OG x Blueberry) grown indoors in soil from seed by DNA Genetics. Aroma is a gorgeous berry perfume...got very high hopes for the final taste after a few months cure...
> 
> View attachment 4252276


I ran a free bean of that a couple or 3 years ago and loved it.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Dec 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I ran a free bean of that a couple or 3 years ago and loved it.
> 
> View attachment 4252287


That is a very nice fade on that lovely lady. Really vibrant colors. Glad to hear you dug it...I know you’ve got high standards, in plants and ladies...


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 22, 2018)

Kurple fantasy #3, my keeper. Terp monster here.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 24, 2018)

Grape og (Cali connection)







Smells strongly of grapes, smoke is sweet, earthy, grape n smooth, effects seem very potent. Long lasting. Can’t wait til it cures a little.

Happy holidays


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 24, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4254307
> Grape og (Cali connection)
> 
> View attachment 4254312
> ...


looks like you're gonna HAVE A GRAPE CHRISTMASS!!! badum tsss


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 24, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> looks like you're gonna HAVE A GRAPE CHRISTMASS!!! badum tsss



Haha thank you mate hope you do too!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 29, 2018)

Gorilla bomb

Texas butter 
 

Blackwater


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 29, 2018)

GG#4


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 29, 2018)

Bubble bomb

 
Very strong bubblegum smell, pretty happy with the two bomb seed strains, this will getting trimmed tonight


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 29, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> GG#4View attachment 4256884 View attachment 4256885 View attachment 4256886 View attachment 4256887


Beautiful mate, great example of glue


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 29, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Beautiful mate, great example of glue


Thanks man-gotta thank @JohnGlennsGarden for the cut as well


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 30, 2018)

Meltdown #1 59 days. She is pretty in person! Smell is musky, like Gen described, but sweet. It's very faint. Reminds me of how skunkor smelled, but definitely sweeter. It's different, pleasant.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 6, 2019)

Orgi f2s taken 55-65 days. #1
#2 
For tiny plants, these ladies were heavy with frost. Smoke report to come.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2019)

@Tlarss 
see above


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

Stardawg IX


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 11, 2019)

Blue cali yo x starfighter(strayfox gear)-day 63-starting to throw out a couple nanna's so she got the axe-funny I was jus bragging how stray's gear I've ran never had any intersex issues


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2019)

Frozen Grapes down


----------



## Shua1991 (Jan 18, 2019)

trichome jungle seeds Jungle cookie - Jungle Kush Phenotype, smells like passion fruit amd pineapple juice.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jan 18, 2019)

Jungle cookie - cookie crisp pheno's


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 18, 2019)

on a small sedling that is 3-4 inches high if the leves are pointing down dos that mean the light needs to be higher or lower to get the leaves growing the way they should.?THANK YOU 4 ANY HELP


----------



## Shua1991 (Jan 18, 2019)

Trichome jungle seeds -sour mandarina

Orange marmalade pheno sour mandarina Mutant


----------



## Shua1991 (Jan 18, 2019)

TGA Strawberry Daiquiri- Sprite pheno  

Stinky Strawberry pheno


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

@Shua1991 ^


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 18, 2019)

Dynasty Huckleberry DesTar, pulled earlier than I would like, due to looming landlady inspection. Nonetheless;

A M A Z I N G


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 18, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> on a small sedling that is 3-4 inches high if the leves are pointing down dos that mean the light needs to be higher or lower to get the leaves growing the way they should.?THANK YOU 4 ANY HELP


ttt


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 19, 2019)

Hammer kush x triangle kush "penis kush" day 67 got the axe last night   wake n bake this morning


----------



## strayfox gear (Jan 23, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Blue cali yo x starfighter(strayfox gear)-day 63-starting to throw out a couple nanna's so she got the axe-funny I was jus bragging how stray's gear I've ran never had any intersex issuesView attachment 4263221 View attachment 4263222 View attachment 4263223 View attachment 4263224


Looks awesome brother. This line finishes quick. I'm sure she was done less then 8 weeks. 

BBT is known to throw a few cross dressers in late flower in most offsprings. That's why he got placed on the back burner. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 23, 2019)

strayfox gear said:


> Looks awesome brother. This line finishes quick. I'm sure she was done less then 8 weeks.
> 
> BBT is known to throw a few cross dressers in late flower in most offsprings. That's why he got placed on the back burner. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks man-your gear has been awesome n da lab-bcy x starfighter has the most incredible nose-blueberry eggo's x metallic paint-really wanted to say thank you again bro


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 24, 2019)

Carla Olsen #2. Good morning sunshine.......


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 24, 2019)

GMO x Swayze #2.


----------



## Hiero1 (Jan 27, 2019)

another firefly


----------



## webby420 (Jan 27, 2019)

GG#4


----------



## growslut (Jan 27, 2019)

2 plants 1 pot. 

Lol, the main plant is a Bandit's Breath that got revegged. I first noticed the 2nd stem coming up during the reveg, but I thought it was part of the same plant. A couple weeks ago it was clear that there were 2 different looking buds forming. I thought the buds with red hairs just needed more time to look like the other buds. So I waited a couple weeks and everything looked finished, but the buds still looked different. Then today I noticed some bananas so I chopped it at 75 days since flip. And when I chopped, I noticed that each stem connects to each different looking bud. 

So, it was unintentional, but 2 plants grew to harvest out of one single 20L pot--and it seemed to work well.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 1, 2019)

Snowed in-wakey bakey-cherry cookies x c. banana x purple urkle or penis kush


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Snowed in-wakey bakey-cherry cookies x c. banana x purple urkle or penis kush View attachment 4274640 View attachment 4274641View attachment 4274642


Great looking buds, Bub. I guess you don't wanna share. I can imagine the reaction if I asked amigos to smoke penis kush.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Great looking buds, Bub. I guess you don't wanna share. I can imagine the reaction if I asked amigos to smoke penis kush.


Thanks amigo-i always share I jus don't tell'em the name-we could've nicknamed it "dickhead kush" but I don't think that rolls off the tongue like penis kush-got some brisco county in mid flower-gotta go outta town this weekend but pics when I return


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

[QUOTE="Bubby'sndalab, post: 14721989, member: 958915"-we could've nicknamed it "dickhead kush" but I don't think that rolls off the tongue like penis kush[/QUOTE]

Did you consider Major Woody?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="Bubby'sndalab, post: 14721989, member: 958915"-we could've nicknamed it "dickhead kush" but I don't think that rolls off the tongue like penis kush


Did you consider Major Woody? [/QUOTE]
Ha-never thought of major woody but I did meet pvt. parts at fort dildo once


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

Chopped my blackberry pheno of black dog 2 days ago at roughly 53 day of 12/12. All cloudy trichs with some amber going. She isn't the biggest yielder but I'm sure I'll still pull a couple oz's off this girl. Not bad for a small ass 1 gal container of coco. I thought it was just gonna be full of seed so I didn't get it very big but the thawed goji pollen was bunk.

I got a nice size clone of her ready to flower and another cut just rooted that I'm gonna reverse in the next following few weeks hopefully.  

Here is her sister, beautiful and just as tasty but a harder flavor to describe, sort of berry with iron metallic type taste. 
I'll back cross the BB pheno with this pheno for sure. She'll get the chop soon, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 2, 2019)

Icecream cake from seedJunkies and Tre Og from Topdawg seeds.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 2, 2019)

Tre Og2


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 2, 2019)

This is some[ Tre Og] from Topdawg seeds on the left, on the right is Pisces [Kush Inc ]which is deep purple in colors and solid. I'll upload a separate picture soon


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 3, 2019)

Kush InC:《 Socal Master Kush X SfV Og》
Pisces


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2019)

Skunk 18 from The Nature Farm.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2019)

Graveyard Whistler from Chucker's Paradise Genetics.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2019)

Full Moon Fever (Colorado Durban x Stardawg) from Greenpoint.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dumpster Skunk (Dumpster x Sk18 ) from The Nature Farm.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Dumpster Skunk (Dumpster x Sk18 ) from The Nature Farm.
> View attachment 4276039


Looks like "The Dank"!
What's your take on Natures farms gear?
I've been so tempted to order some, but your opinion could sway my decision making.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks like "The Dank"!
> What's your take on Natures farms gear?
> I've been so tempted to order some, but your opinion could sway my decision making.


It definitely is dank, man. I love the gear, honestly. Have only ran a few plants so far, but they have outshined everything I've grown in recent times, hands down. Really incredible plants that finished quickly. Good yields of easy to trim, solid and potent buds. I recently bought several more packs of the skunk crosses (all on sale right now). He's about to have a Pakistani Heirloom drop any day now.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 5, 2019)

Adhesive #1
GG4 x Nepoji (Nepali og x Goji F3)
 

First strain which was flowered 1212 from seed, revegged, clone taken and back into flower. More importantly she has one of the best flavour profiles I've come across. Its aniseed, GG4 thick coating of the mouth, shit...I rolled another joint as soon as one joint was finished. Solid strong contented stone. I've 3 currently vegging out and have another 2 that I will pick a mother from.


----------



## Labrador weed (Feb 7, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Adhesive #1
> GG4 x Nepoji (Nepali og x Goji F3)
> View attachment 4276982
> 
> First strain which was flowered 1212 from seed, revegged, clone taken and back into flower. More importantly she has one of the best flavour profiles I've come across. Its aniseed, GG4 thick coating of the mouth, shit...I rolled another joint as soon as one joint was finished. Solid strong contented stone. I've 3 currently vegging out and have another 2 that I will pick a mother from.


What was the yield like?
Never run any thing straight from 12/12
Also if anybody is reading this can someone point me out a high-yielding, super potent, fast finishing strain with no Hermie problems?
Thanks


----------



## Labrador weed (Feb 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Snowed in-wakey bakey-cherry cookies x c. banana x purple urkle or penis kush View attachment 4274640 View attachment 4274641View attachment 4274642


Looks soooo good... like creamy pants good! And so do all the other pics I’ve seen on here, awesome job everyone. 
One question, I’m Confused by the penis Kush, What strain is that?


----------



## Labrador weed (Feb 7, 2019)

Jelly breath and GSC


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 7, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Looks soooo good... like creamy pants good! And so do all the other pics I’ve seen on here, awesome job everyone.
> One question, I’m Confused by the penis Kush, What strain is that?


Hammer kush x triangle kush-we gave it a nickname "penis kush"


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 7, 2019)

Super Lemon Haze x Rainbow Grape(most likely grape Ape) 
 I've had for almost 10 years.


----------



## R Burns (Feb 7, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> What was the yield like?
> Never run any thing straight from 12/12
> Also if anybody is reading this can someone point me out a high-yielding, super potent, fast finishing strain with no Hermie problems?
> Thanks


C99 bx from mosca. Great bud. Done in less than 8 wks


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hammer kush x triangle kush-we gave it a nickname "penis kush"


----------



## numberfour (Feb 8, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> What was the yield like?
> Never run any thing straight from 12/12


Yield varies depending on watts, strain, medium, pot size and skills of the grower. Check out the Indoor Growing area, there are a few 1212 comps on and theres a 1212 from seed thread


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 8, 2019)

Gotta harvest tip for everyone-so a couple months back needed some jars-went to the ole lady's craft room & grab a couple (she's got a shit ton) well I grabbed some antique ones-they're actually dope as hell-one is the liberty bell-anyway my tip is DON'T do that-cause the ole lady will get pissed


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 8, 2019)

Does she have any "amber" glass?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 8, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Does she have any "amber" glass?


I don't think she has anything that old-i grabbed these on accident so I really didn't look throughly


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 8, 2019)

Amber is suppose to protect and not let harmful rays in.
I know this has nothing to do with amber glass, but the ancients valued amber resin because it would hold a "magnetic" charge. Priests could produce "static" electricity to dazzle and bewilder their audience. lol


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 8, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Skunk 18 from The Nature Farm.
> View attachment 4276034 View attachment 4276035


What’s the report on the sk18? Looking at nature farm gear right now, afghani x and the lebanese both looking good in my mind...

Edit-stoned and just realized you already answered that question...looks great spondylo!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 9, 2019)

Just scored the howard red and the sk1xsk18...now it is onnnn! Next to these dominion skunk x nl5, the neighbors are gonna have a fit! (Off topic on the thread...but stoked to see some beautiful finished skunk18. It just sold me on it)


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2019)

Black Russian coming down tonight


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Black Russian coming down tonight
> View attachment 4280141 View attachment 4280142


The mason jar doesn't stand a chance. Like bringing a pea shooter to a gunfight.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 10, 2019)

Giesel, coming down tonight


----------



## webby420 (Feb 19, 2019)

Day 80 GMO


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2019)

webby420 said:


> Day 80 GMOView attachment 4285442


Looks great. But 80 days....


----------



## numberfour (Feb 20, 2019)

White Wizard #5 - f707seeds
(White FX x Bwizbx)


----------



## webby420 (Feb 22, 2019)

This is my first run with GMO and I can’t wait to try it!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

I gotta try taking a better photo in natural light because the frost on the black dogs and lvtk are too much for my shitty phone. The east cake is not on the same level of frost, just a dud pheno.

top is Blackberry black dog bottom is purple black dog
 
lvtk, east cake, the east cake is a dud pheno so not very frosty


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I gotta try taking a better photo in natural light because the frost on the black dogs and lvtk are too much for my shitty phone. The east cake is not on the same level of frost, just a dud pheno.
> 
> top is Blackberry black dog bottom is purple black dog
> View attachment 4287999
> lvtk, east cake, the east cake is a dud pheno so not very frostyView attachment 4288001


Very nice!
Frost aside, how do they compare in strength?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Very nice!
> Frost aside, how do they compare in strength?


The lvtk is the heaviest hitter, she can put you down for the day if you over indulge.

Then the purple black dog is probably next strongest and strong enough that I still get ripped off it even after I previously smoked lvtk. It has a nice metallic type flavor that is kind of berry but not fruity/sweet. Actually smoking some right now, I love it.

3rd is blackberry black dog, still a great buzz but if I was already ripped of the lvtk the blackberry isn't quite as potent. It is awesome wake and bake and day time smoke. It is still a 2-3 hits and you're high bud. The jar smells like mixed berry pop tarts and with a good cure the bud taste the same. I love this one too, lol. 

4th is the east cake. It'll get you stoned but it has the same lime type flavor my mirage cut had and I grew burnt out on the terp profile.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice report.
I'm going to have to check out the LVTK and Black Dog
I have a pack of the Greenpoint LVTK cross coming my way, I guess I'll try those first.

Too bad on the East Cake. I wonder if your 1 pheno is a good representation of the whole pack.
Did you get any males from your East Cakes?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice report.
> I'm going to have to check out the LVTK and Black Dog
> I have a pack of the Greenpoint LVTK cross coming my way, I guess I'll try those first.
> 
> ...


I don't think the 1 pheno I had is a good rep for the strain. I had 2 phenos I started to flower but had to kill and I think I kept a cut of the less frosty of the 2. So I know there is better phenos in there. 

I also have some of the boomtown but I got lucky with my lvtk so I haven't popped any of those. I'm currently test running my lvtk x tangerine power cross right now and other than some slow mutants the 4 I have now are doing well. The 1 in flower is just starting to show resin at like 2 weeks 12/12. Flowered her out real small so it won't be huge, just enough to see how she do. The other 3 are just seedling at the moment.

I got some extra of those lvtk x tangerine power. Once I throw these other 3 in flower and check for hermie issues I'll offer some up. I have about 30 spare beans I plan on giving out to members who will definitely grow them and report good or bad.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 23, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Orgi f2s taken 55-65 days. #1View attachment 4260496View attachment 4260497
> #2 View attachment 4260498View attachment 4260499
> For tiny plants, these ladies were heavy with frost. Smoke report to come.


Very nice powdered orange candy or tang with a slightly floral finish scents on 2 and 3. There are other candied fruits in there as well. I love smelling #3 jar. 1 was very faint kushy weed smell. Flavors were muted versions of the smells. Potency was on point. Nice work, Amos


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 23, 2019)

Sorry, Amos. I planned on having a nice, cured nug of some briscoe's bargain beans' copper orgi to display, BUT evidently Mrs Glenn doesn't know about saving the big nug for last. 

Having tried a few gps crosses(not CC), I'm familiar with the smell and flavor on the front end. Lots of sd chem funk. The copper name is also fitting. I actually get a penny flavor. 
There is a very nice orange candy backend telling just how strong the orange orgi flavor is to be able to compliment cc. The orange was gaining in the cure, but this jar was emptied pretty quickly. Great for early after work smoke. 

I enjoyed this plant from beginning to end. The topped structure was nice. Easy to care for and nice to look at.


----------



## Hiero1 (Feb 23, 2019)

the cream irie genetics


----------



## Hiero1 (Feb 23, 2019)

firefly


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 23, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Very nice powdered orange candy or tang with a slightly floral finish scents on 2 and 3. There are other candied fruits in there as well. I love smelling #3 jar. 1 was very faint kushy weed smell. Flavors were muted versions of the smells. Potency was on point. Nice work, Amos


That sounds tasty. Kudos bro


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2019)

Hiero1 said:


> the cream irie geneticsView attachment 4288289


I've grown that 3 times, the last was from some beans I found in the 2nd run. One of my favorite plants by far.....I has plans.....


----------



## numberfour (Feb 24, 2019)

White Wizard #4 -f707seeds
(WhiteFX x BWiz Bx)

Tastier of the two phenos flowered, plant was put back into reveg and now putting out single leaves.


----------



## Hiero1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've grown that 3 times, the last was from some beans I found in the 2nd run. One of my favorite plants by far.....I has plans.....


Nothing but good luck with the arise crosses. I'm starting the rocksteady and morning dew next.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 27, 2019)

Grease monkey by exotic genetix. Just trimmed last night.


----------



## Hiero1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Irie genetics the cream is getting close.


----------



## Hiero1 (Mar 5, 2019)

leaf nug...the cream


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 5, 2019)

HAOGxSSDD


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 5, 2019)

Apple pie by alien genetics right before chop.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Apple pie by alien genetics right before chop.
> View attachment 4294686 View attachment 4294688


Looks nice!
I've been interested in these for a while.
She smell like apple pie?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2019)

Platinum Jelly Punch


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 5, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Platinum Jelly Punch
> View attachment 4294698


*schwing!!!*​


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks nice!
> I've been interested in these for a while.
> She smell like apple pie?


Yes, I have 4 females in their second run. Most are cinnamon, sugar spice with subtle sweet apple notes. The one has a more sour lemon lime with the sweet apple, like apple pie filling. Of every strain I have run, these have been the most true to their description.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 6, 2019)

Grease monkey in her last few days. One of my most dialed runs with this girl...the fade is damn near perfect. I’m in love with this girl, she impresses every run.


----------



## Hiero1 (Mar 8, 2019)

firefly irie genetics


----------



## THT (Mar 8, 2019)

Power confidential


----------



## THT (Mar 8, 2019)

(Papayahuasca x cackleberry) x bounty hunter


----------



## THT (Mar 9, 2019)

Blim burn seeds sour diesel fem


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 9, 2019)

THT said:


> (Papayahuasca x cackleberry) x bounty hunter View attachment 4296666


Nice finish. Very interested in a smoke report on this pretty lady.
Beautiful work T.


----------



## THT (Mar 9, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice finish. Very interested in a smoke report on this pretty lady.
> Beautiful work T.


Thanks, we sampled it just after drying but it needs some time in the cure to get the full experience. so far its actually quite tasty in the aftertaste, there is a bit of a musk, and a bit of a flowery, and a bit of sweet in the smell and flavor, buds are very dense.


----------



## AnimalMother1974 (Mar 10, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey in her last few days. One of my most dialed runs with this girl...the fade is damn near perfect. I’m in love with this girl, she impresses every run.
> View attachment 4295591 View attachment 4295590 View attachment 4295589


I'm growing a grease monkey right now. Hope it comes out like that. I'm running it with higher potassium than nitrogen in veg. The branches are thicc


----------



## Hiero1 (Mar 13, 2019)

The cream coming down. Irie genetics


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2019)

Hiero1 said:


> The cream coming down. Irie genetics View attachment 4299791 View attachment 4299793


One of my favorite smokes. Looks great.


----------



## Hiero1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> One of my favorite smokes. Looks great.


Ridiculous amounts of trichs and smells like og. Hopefully it smokes like it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 15, 2019)

Double Dipped Strawberries from Useful seeds.Choco covered strawberries pheno.Flash has the leaves looking black,they are deep purple.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Double Dipped Strawberries from Useful seeds.Choco covered strawberries pheno.Flash has the leaves looking black,they are deep purple.View attachment 4300766 View attachment 4300770View attachment 4300775


I like that. How many did you pop? Other pheno smells, flavs? Bravo.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 15, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I like that. How many did you pop? Other pheno smells, flavs? Bravo.


Thank you. Only popped 2 unfortunately. 2 phenos.This Choco Covered Strawberries leaner and 1 Choco Diesal leaner. Both smell like sour apple cleaner.
Pics of the Choc Diesal leaner in th Useful seed thread.
Definitely gonna hunt the rest of the pack.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 16, 2019)

Seeded up grease monkey flopping over, so you get the upskirt shot.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 28, 2019)

Trimmed up some Scarlett Johannson from Honest Genetics. I'm pretty happy with her looks, curious what lies beneath...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 30, 2019)

JGG's cbanana s1 x bluecaliyostarfighter


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 6, 2019)

Texas Roadkill (Chem 91 x Lime Green) from Shoreline Genetics.
Really good stuff.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 13, 2019)

Tre OG


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 28, 2019)

Blue power f2 about to come down.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 30, 2019)

Garlic Breath. CV.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 2, 2019)

DVG's Tsipouro(snocap x brandywine) I'm guessing it's snocap dom.
Smells and flavs are lime, latex paint, 'exotic spices'.
This is good weed. Great daytime buzz with zero drag after. Productive and introspective. Even my indica-only buddy is digging this. I will pop more of these, soon.


----------



## Bean Busy (May 3, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Seeded up grease monkey flopping over, so you get the upskirt shot.
> View attachment 4301398 View attachment 4301399


From there very first release or a later batch


----------



## eastcoastled (May 4, 2019)

Bean Busy said:


> From there very first release or a later batch


Original, been running this clone for almost 4 yrs now.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 8, 2019)

Orange cookies x sherb crasher second day of drying 
Sooo gassy, gas and oranges dank as


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 9, 2019)

Tre Og

[Tahoe Og X Tres Dawg]


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 9, 2019)

Alien Trantula


----------



## eastcoastled (May 26, 2019)

Apple pie by Alien Genetics. So after looking at thes pics and seeing the orange specs all over the leaves, I was like holy shit, I have bugs or something. I scoped them and they look like little orange crystals....it weird, I don’t think it’s normal. Maybe some type of mutation or fungus? In the third pic you can see them much better. 99% sure I don’t have bugs besides the normal (good) type in the coco. They almost look like over ripe trichomes but they are not the right shape.


----------



## feva (May 26, 2019)

Candyland, another 260 grams in the brown bag to the right (wet weight)


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 10, 2019)

Trimmed up these nugs in the sun, yesterday.

Blissful Wizard by Captains Connection
 

Black D by CSI Humboldt


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 10, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Trimmed up these nugs in the sun, yesterday.
> 
> Blissful Wizard by Captains Connection
> View attachment 4363019
> ...


Looks killer


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 13, 2019)

Sin City Juice (LVTK x Mimosa) a 313 seeds aka @HydroRed creation.
Plant#1
  Plant#2

Plant #3


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

Dosidos -Archive


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Dosidos -Archive
> View attachment 4382198 View attachment 4382200 View attachment 4382201 View attachment 4382202 View attachment 4382204 View attachment 4382205


That’s going to be one easy trim


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

@genuity s Goofy Grape


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

Briscoe's Bargain Beans -Susie Diamond


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

Eso's Seeds-The Juice- 
   
@thenotsoesoteric


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> That’s going to be one easy trim


Yessir! 15 minutes tops.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2019)

That's a killer harvest. You should be a shoo in for homecoming king this year.

Susie looks more top heavy than I remember....


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2019)

banana punchsicle - honest genetics


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4391777 View attachment 4391778
> banana punchsicle - honest genetics


Yessir!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2019)

Banana Punchsicle #2.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 10, 2019)

Greenpoint OBS winner starting to dry and show her magic.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 14, 2019)

The bulk of the OBS about to come down, day 62.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2019)

I hate HPS pics, don't you? Well, here's a couple anyway, to see if I can upload pics on the redone site. These are about 10 days out.
C-Banana @Bubbysndalab

Black Banana Cookies

Banana Punchsicle @main cola


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 3, 2019)

Seed Junky - Secret Cookie x Kush Mints 11


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Seed Junky - Secret Cookie x Kush Mints 11
> View attachment 4402769View attachment 4402770View attachment 4402771


That looks pretty stanky, somehow, in a very good way.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 3, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That looks pretty stanky, somehow, in a very good way.


She is dank, strong and a breeze to trim. 
However, this specimen is almost terp free and bland on the burn, but a very enjoyable high, an up and drag free body high.
She has a sister that i also kept, that doesn't grow as impressive colas, but she is much nicer with her terp profile, and equally potent.

I'm not super hip on the different cookie kush varieties floating around, but the smellier one, smells like a familiar kush dipped in soured milk, with a hint of mint thrown in. Zero Chem, skunk and no berry on these. 
These betties stretch and produce more hemp than bud, but nice yields nonetheless.
My setup and nutrient schedule encourages big stretch during flowering, but these girls went from 1 to 6 feet in the first 4 weeks of flower.


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 4, 2019)

Sunset Strip from Cult Classic, Best $17 I ever spent on GPS auctions.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 7, 2019)

Final product from the OBS August 2019.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 8, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> She is dank, strong and a breeze to trim.
> However, this specimen is almost terp free and bland on the burn, but a very enjoyable high, an up and drag free body high.
> She has a sister that i also kept, that doesn't grow as impressive colas, but she is much nicer with her terp profile, and equally potent.
> 
> ...


My OBS did the same thing from 5-6” clones, last run. 21+oz from 4 plants in a 4x4 tent under 480 watts of LED and approximately zero veg time. Personal record, and I am obviously and shamelessly proud of it. Love RDWC.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2019)

On the first run, I found that they would have preferred I back off the nutes the final weeks, but I'm expecting great smoke from these sticky buds. These are 2 Hammerhead - Purple Urkle x Cherry Cookies, seeds gifted from excellent human @Bubby'sndalab . I've got lots of clones [ and plans] for these, and will do better by the flowered clones. Much thanks, amigo.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2019)

The 3 female seed's c99, all 3 great flavor and all sort of pineapple in one way or another. I only kept #1 to get hit by lvtk, she had the best looking buds and good taste. The grape sato makes the c99 look like dirt weed honestly. Hopefully the c99 x grape sato and c99 x lvtk produce more nice pheno than the shitty ones, lol.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> On the first run, I found that they would have preferred I back off the nutes the final weeks, but I'm expecting great smoke from these sticky buds. These are 2 Hammerhead - Purple Urkle x Cherry Cookies, seeds gifted from excellent human @Bubby'sndalab . I've got lots of clones [ and plans] for these, and will do better by the flowered clones. Much thanks, amigo.
> 
> View attachment 4405692View attachment 4405693View attachment 4405694


Noice buddy-them ladies look beefy


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2019)

Wish I could have turned the flash off....this is one frosty plant. Heisenbeans' Sundae Banana Cookies.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 19, 2019)

Went back & read this thread again-what a hoot & killer plants to boot
Cherry cookies x purple urkle came down this mornin


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2019)

Here are weed shots. I'd say they're my crosses but then my secret hater would get their jollies off so they're just random weed pics. Definitely not black grape dumdum, welchie and all valley grapes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2019)

Chop day. Honest Genetics Banana Cocktail.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Dec 20, 2019)

Sin City Seeds Spiked Punch


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2019)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Sin City Seeds Spiked Punch


Beauty. What's the makeup?


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Dec 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Beauty. What's the makeup?


Spiked Punch = Purple Punch X SinMint Cookies


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2019)

Another Banana Punchsicle clone.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 21, 2019)

Been awhile since I've posted here. 
I only grew 2 strains this last round.

Banana Mac - Capulator day 72




Irukandji - Inkognyto Genetics day 72


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 22, 2019)

Dbb#1, smells/taste like grape dubble bubble gum. It is the predinner smokeables tonight.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 23, 2019)

Hibernate-came down tonight-day 76-2 tops off the same plant-look at the difference
Top #1
Top #2


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 28, 2019)

@Rosinallday DLA 5 f2. 65 days. This room smells great.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2020)

Triangle Kush x NL5 Haze from Ak Beanbrains


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 17, 2020)

Schwaggy Seed tester Geisal × Skunky D. Plant 1 of 6.
P1.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2020)

One of the best smelling and looking cultivars I've ever had. Cant go into more than that, sorry.

This is after 3 days from chop.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> One of the best smelling and looking cultivars I've ever had. Cant go into more than that, sorry.
> 
> This is after 3 days from chop. View attachment 4511329


Gorgeous lady!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2020)

Some Irukanji by Inkognyto Genetics that I regenerated from an earlier grow.
Super rank Og/Chem eye watering fuel.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Some Irukanji by Inkognyto Genetics that I regenerated from an earlier grow.
> Super rank Og/Chem eye watering fuel.View attachment 4522337View attachment 4522338


Nice..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 6, 2020)

Time to promote the home team between my partner and I.



Unreleased
White Sfv/applachia x W91 .

Krome from SwampBoys gave this to me.

W91 is

The White x 91 Chem 

Fresh out the oven stands for Releases/ Strains that don't have formal names as of yet.

Produced by Theloudreserve

About the bags 7 grams / sealed.

Banna Mac from @capulator is in the brown bag.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 26, 2020)

Sour Chem De La Chem
Sour Diesel x (Chem D x I-95)
Taken @ week 12 or 84 days of flower


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

I can't wait to try these Pearl Necklaces (TK x Early Pearl)  terrible name though! 
Super duper dank Trangle Kush like big Afghan howitzers.
Only managed to lose a nug or 2 to rot in dry 27% humidity.


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 5, 2020)

cherry chem mosca


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 5, 2020)

firefly Irie seeds


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Mosca cherry chem day77


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2021)

Not a whole lot of effort being put into this thread, lately. 

Chem D x I-95
Wave Genetics

Pure Chem fire!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 17, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Not a whole lot of effort being put into this thread, lately.
> 
> Chem D x I-95
> Wave Genetics
> ...


Nice!! Serious nugs on those ladies


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! Serious nugs on those ladies


Thank You
I wish there was a smell emoji, then you could all smell the level of dank on them.
This is the sort of fire that gets JJ's briefs in a bunch.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 17, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Thank You
> I wish there was a smell emoji, then you could all smell the level of dank on them.
> This is the sort of fire that gets JJ's briefs in a bunch.


Do the chem lines you grow mostly start off with a sweet smell which most people call gas. I know smelling the flower is quite different than squeezing it then smelling your fingers. I know most of what I’ve grown lately has that lots of sweaty sock funk too.
Why would JJ get upset?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Do the chem lines you grow mostly start off with a sweet smell which most people call gas. I know smelling the flower is quite different than squeezing it then smelling your fingers. I know most of what I’ve grown lately has that lots of sweaty sock funk too.
> Why would JJ get upset?


I'd say most of the broad leaf cannabis plants have a sweet fruity candy like odor early on in flower, up to say week 5 and as the plant matures different strains start doing their thing.
I don't perceive gas in a strain as a sweet smell, but I'm sure it's very subjective
Gas and fuel to me are an almost turpentine paint thinner odor that gets all up in your nose like mentholatum.
The dirty sock component sounds like Chem Funk.
To me Chemdog is more funk and less gas than say OG Kush which is more gas and less funk, but the gas and the funk are found in both Chemdawg and OGK.
Both have varying degrees of Pine and lemon as well, but as far as I know none finish with fruity.

To answer on the JJ question.
JJ gets unhinged over people making crosses like Chem D x I-95, ECSD x Stardawg, because those were his exclusive crosses using his work.

JJ and crew has bred so many amazing crosses, I can't deny his contribution.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 18, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd say most of the broad leaf cannabis plants have a sweet fruity candy like odor early on in flower, up to say week 5 and as the plant matures different strains start doing their thing.
> I don't perceive gas in a strain as a sweet smell, but I'm sure it's very subjective
> Gas and fuel to me are an almost turpentine paint thinner odor that gets all up in your nose like mentholatum.
> The dirty sock component sounds like Chem Funk.
> ...


I understand what you mean on the smells now, thanks.
Yes JJ has even touched my Sunshine Daydream’s I’m running with the Tres Dawg in the Appalachia cross.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 18, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Not a whole lot of effort being put into this thread, lately.
> 
> Chem D x I-95
> Wave Genetics
> ...


holy Chunky
well done brother 

your right bout this thread
let's turn it up a bit
cobs candy (brisco's bargain beans)
#1

#2


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2021)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> holy Chunky
> well done brother
> 
> your right bout this thread
> ...


Nice to see some familiar faces and your kickin buds.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 18, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Not a whole lot of effort being put into this thread, lately.
> 
> Chem D x I-95
> Wave Genetics
> ...


beautiful! you can really see that chem d in there. Great job!! Thumb’s lookin mighty green!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> beautiful! you can really see that chem d in there. Great job!! Thumb’s lookin mighty green!


Thank you


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 18, 2021)

I remember someone trying to tell you were too heavy with N. I’d say you you’re doing ok 


Bakersfield said:


> Not a whole lot of effort being put into this thread, lately.
> 
> Chem D x I-95
> Wave Genetics
> ...


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I remember someone trying to tell you were too heavy with N. I’d say you you’re doing ok


Thank you.
This was my first ebb and flow grow, I've been growing in coco for a few years and got bored.
I knew there would be a bit of a learning curve.

I actually use very small amounts of nitrogen, but high Phosphorus and I believe the margins were burned by allowing my EC to drift up to about 2.1 from 1.8, due to evaporation.
Perhaps 1.6 would be the sweet spot.

I'm trying another brand now and am already needing to scale back their recommended EC


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Thank you.
> This was my first ebb and flow grow, I've been growing in coco for a few years and got bored.
> I knew there would be a bit of a learning curve.
> 
> ...


Ebb n flow, especially with recirculating water, can be ran at a lower nutrient rate for sure. I never used ec so can't remember the ec level it is comparable to but I rarely found the need to go 1000 ppm, usually in 700-800 range. Even lower if I was using rock wool


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ebb n flow, especially with recirculating water, can be ran at a lower nutrient rate for sure. I never used ec so can't remember the ec level it is comparable to but I rarely found the need to go 1000 ppm, usually in 700-800 range. Even lower if I was using rock wool


Depending on what brand of reader you use, it's either a .5 or .7 scale to figure EC.
1000ppm = 2.0 EC for most American brands, which is too hot for my ladies.
I do flood every hour, so I think they need less than someone flooding 3 times a cycle.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Depending on what brand of reader you use, it's either a .5 or .7 scale to figure EC.
> 1000ppm = 2.0 EC for most American brands, which is too hot for my ladies.
> I do flood every hour, so I think they need less than someone flooding 3 times a cycle.


I gotcha. Yeah I don't go very high on nutrients anymore. Most times in coco I only go up to about 600 range and still sometimes get leaf tip burn.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I gotcha. Yeah I don't go very high on nutrients anymore. Most times in coco I only go up to about 600 range and still sometimes get leaf tip burn.


Lots money being pissed away thinking it makes a difference driving the ppm til tips burn then backing off a little. As you know lots of pheno’s are light feeders and never get a chance to shine cause people scared they gonna lose 5 cents.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Not a whole lot of effort being put into this thread, lately.


There's a lot more subdivisions on RIU than when the thread was started.... 6 1/2 years of fire buds. This one is on page one, from 11/2014; GDP's Phantom Cookies.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Lots money being pissed away thinking it makes a difference driving the ppm til tips burn then backing off a little. As you know lots of pheno’s are light feeders and never get a chance to shine cause people scared they gonna lose 5 cents.


What got me to change and go low nutes was a member here homebrewer I believe, ill double check, but he did many comprehensive journals detailing several major fertilizer brands vs dynagrow. He had big pretty plants using 2ml dynagrow per gallon or close to that. 

Meanwhile I was doing GH trio 5 ml micro, 5 ml grow, 5 ml bloom. Way too much!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2021)

Not sure why but I can't @ homebrewer and his name doesn't pop up in the search function here. But here is the thread I mentioned.





Dyna-Gro vs Advanced Nutrients Connoisseur (AK47 Grow)


This showdown is going to be in the same manner as my https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/358562-dyna-gro-vs-general-hydroponics.html journal in that it wont be a simultaneous grow-off, but rather a direct comparison of the base nutrient lines offered by DynaGro and Advanced Nutrients...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not sure why but I can't @ homebrewer and his name doesn't pop up in the search function here. But here is the thread I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to do the GH line plus pure blend bloom, monster bud and I can’t remember what else. Plants musta been tough dealing with me. Lol
Now I’m running water only living organic. No more guessing if I’m over doing it on nutes. 
That’s a interesting read! Thanks


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I gotcha. Yeah I don't go very high on nutrients anymore. Most times in coco I only go up to about 600 range and still sometimes get leaf tip burn.


I did 1.2 or around 600ppm in coco using drain to waste.
Do you do drain to waste?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I did 1.2 or around 600ppm in coco using drain to waste.
> Do you do drain to waste?


Yeah, on coco dtw but ebb n flow i did recirculating.

Ebb n flow required less grow medium and less nutes than coco drain to waste. Main mistake i made with ebb was adding more nutes instead of just topping off with water too often.


----------

